# January Blizzards - 2016 Rainbows



## kdmalk

New ladies always welcome!

*Due Dates:*

*December 30*
Topanga053 :blue:

*January 1*
abic77

*January 2*
kdmalk :blue: Everett Scott, 12/23/15
mummy3ds

*January 4*
LockandKey :pink: Claire Violet, 1/2/16

*January 5*
Fit_Mama2Be :blue: Thomas, 1/12/16
SammyBat :pink:

*January 7*
bunyhuny :pink:
Bushmumma :blue:
faith2015 :blue:

*January 10*
Spudtastic :pink: Seren Eloise, 1/16/16
toothfairyDMD

*January 11*
5mum5

*January 14*
2kidsplusttc3

*January 21*
Heather.1987 :pink:

*January 24*
ESwemba84 :blue: :pink:

*January 25*
careermom06

*January 27*
Sportysgirl :yellow: Maurice David, 1/25/16

:angel: Angels :angel:
NDH
coucou11
minimoocow
lilmisscaviar
EverythingXd
emma33


----------



## NDH

Yesterday I thought about starting a group called "January Joys" but I'm not confident yet I would get to stick around to run it so I didn't. And. I'm still not confident. But there's a name suggestion for you anyway :)

Don't put me down just yet I will have a better idea how things are going in a few days and I really don't want to have to ask to get my name removed again...


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi and thanks for starting a group. I am excited and scared to death after losing my August baby during week 14. Praying that by some miracle I get to take a healthy baby home this time.

I'm due January 5th.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello ladies.
I'm nervously joining you here. I live in nz so January is quite sunny  I don't mind what the group is called I just appreciate there being one. 
I just got a surprise bfpyesterday on cd38. I must've ovulated around cd27 instead of just 18.
I'm not going to have confidence in this pregnancy ubtil after the harmony test and 12 week scan.

Dh doesn't even know yet. He's away until Tuesday.

Going by lmp I would be due 31dec. Going by my very very late ovulation I'm guessing around 10th January. 
My first daughter was due end of Jan so I'm hoping it's a good sign.

I guess I'll find out at the first scan in about three weeks.

Will you ladies have more scans? I think I will get a ten week scan too. If baby is fine at ten weeks I'm going to splash out and get a harmony test (eexpensive here in nz). 

Is there anything you are going to try to do differently this time around? I usually get really bad morning sickness so this time I'm looking for a wholefood meal replacement shake for some nourishment when I can't eat anything. 

Here's to a h&h nine months.


----------



## kdmalk

Welcome everyone! 

I'll update the list today! Welcome and h&h 9 months to all!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Spudtastic said:


> Hello ladies.
> I'm nervously joining you here. I live in nz so January is quite sunny  I don't mind what the group is called I just appreciate there being one.
> I just got a surprise bfpyesterday on cd38. I must've ovulated around cd27 instead of just 18.
> I'm not going to have confidence in this pregnancy ubtil after the harmony test and 12 week scan.
> 
> Dh doesn't even know yet. He's away until Tuesday.
> 
> Going by lmp I would be due 31dec. Going by my very very late ovulation I'm guessing around 10th January.
> My first daughter was due end of Jan so I'm hoping it's a good sign.
> 
> I guess I'll find out at the first scan in about three weeks.
> 
> Will you ladies have more scans? I think I will get a ten week scan too. If baby is fine at ten weeks I'm going to splash out and get a harmony test (eexpensive here in nz).
> 
> Is there anything you are going to try to do differently this time around? I usually get really bad morning sickness so this time I'm looking for a wholefood meal replacement shake for some nourishment when I can't eat anything.
> 
> Here's to a h&h nine months.

Good to see you here spud. Seeing how we both had later losses last time maybe we can try keep each other sane - though I can't promise I'll be overly useful in that regard as I'm already super nervous.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Fitmama - yes that's a good idea. I am not letting myself get excited at all. It is very hard when you have a later loss. I have only known for two days and I'm already attached to the bean though I am trying not to be yet.

Do you have an appointment for a first scan yet? 

I did make a doctors appointment for Thursday and I will start to look for a new midwife (I'm not having the one I've always had as she never referred me to the early loss pregnancy clinic and pretty much just left me to my own devices. Even if it was a mistake and she just forgot any relationship there is gone for me - ha ha I sound like I'm dumping someone or talking about an ex).


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Yes Spud, I have a scan booked for May 21 when I'll be 7 w 2 d. Scared to death already...I may well hyperventilate in the u/s room. Do you have one booked yet?

I don't blame you for dumping your midwife, LOL.

My doctor is awesome but she's on mat leave so I'm going with a midwife too. Can't believe how fast they book up, they had no December spaces left, thankfully I'm due early January so I got in.


----------



## emma33

Hi Ladies cauciously here as i had a missed miscarrage last May , im 37 got my BFP on friday i make myself 5 weeks tomorrow due date of Jan 5th , i going to ring the EPU tomorrow for a reaasurance scan at around 7 weeks , im already a mum teens and a toddler.. ive used this board in the past and found it very helpfull :thumbup::baby:


----------



## kdmalk

Just updated the top of the page. Should have everyone with a due date up there.

My first appointment is on May 15 at 6+6. I got my first beta back on Friday and it was 800something (17dpo), so I am feeling good about that. I get my second back sometime today. Really hoping it doubled nicely because with both of my losses I had doubling issues. I know I will finally relax once I have a good doubling time!


----------



## kdmalk

Looks like good news!!!!

beta 1 was 891
beta 2 was 1818 (47 hours between draws)

Doubling time of 45.68 hours. I read it would slow above 1200, so I guess it is looking good to still be under 48. Maybe a take-home baby for me this time!


----------



## LockandKey

Hi ladies! Mind if I join you all? 

I had a mc back in Jan, and am now expecting my rainbow baby, due Jan 4th.

Pregnancy after a loss has been especially hard. I find myself asking DH "do you think this baby will stick?" and I feel awful, but I constantly worry about it. We've pretty much told none of our friends and family, and won't until our first scan at 12 weeks.

I am getting even more nervous now as I am only 2 days away from when I experienced my MC before at 5 weeks and 2 days, though in that pregnancy all my symptoms went away completely a week before my mc, and in this pregnancy my symptoms have come, stayed, and have gotten stronger. I felt like I was going to vomit while eating my lunch today. I still find myself testing here and there. Yesterday my test line was darker than the control line. Though I know it's still early days, all these reassuring signs have helped me stay hopeful.

Besides all that, I am expecting my 3rd, I have a DD who will be 4 in 26 days, and a DS who will be 2 in early September.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hi other January mamas! <3 I am very happy to be here with ya'll. Due on January 7!

DH and I had a 10 wk m/c after IVF transfer #1 in 2013, then an ectopic at 6wks after transfer #4 in 2014 (lost my left tube, too), then a c/p after transfer #5 in 2014, and finally another chemical after a surprise natural bfp earlier this year. So this rainbow baby is a super rainbow I guess. :haha: 

I went in for my first beta today at 4+4. In my m/c pregnancy I was about 70 at this point, in my ectopic I was 140, and in my chemicals I was 60 and 7 respectively. Today my beta came in at 466! DH and I are thrilled, and I feel much more at ease.

I've had spotting every day for the last 6 days, but with the amount of blood thinners they have me on, I think that's to be expected. 

H&H9M to everyone! <3


----------



## bunyhuny

LockandKey- I am sorry you're so worried. :hugs: I so know where you're coming from. Can you go in earlier for a scan or betas or something to put your mind at ease? Surely your doctor wouldn't want you having to go through unnecessary stress. It sure does sound like your symptoms are great though and that your hpt is super dark. My test line on my frer's hasn't gotten as dark as the control yet.


----------



## kdmalk

LockandKey- DH and I have been the same way. Even with my good numbers, dh won't believe this baby is going to stick until our first appointment. We are afraid to get too excited.

buny- so sorry for all your losses. numbers this time look great! When is your second draw?


----------



## bunyhuny

kdmalk- I go in again on Thursday for beta #2, so that'll be about 72 hours later. I think it needs to be 1300+ to be doubling normally. Worried, of course. I don't think there's any way to escape that. I also have my first OB/Gyn visit that day. After that, I should know when my first u/s will be, though I think it will be around 6 weeks since I've had an ectopic before and they'll want to make sure that everyone is where they should be.

Congrats on your second beta. Those are some strong numbers! Are you going to have a third draw? Or are you just waiting for u/s now? I'm sorry your DH is being a party pooper. Mine is feeling worried as well.


----------



## LockandKey

I'll ask at my first appointment if I can get an earlier scan, but I'm not even being seen until week 8. Only 22 more days till I see my midwife. I think it's just policy here, though had I had a history of miscarriages instead of just one, they may have been willing to see me sooner. I guess I will be stuck waiting.

Somehow though, this pregnancy feels much different than my other one. I never had much for symptoms, and the test lines on all the tests I took never darkened. I never even had any baby or pregnancy dreams like I am now with this pregnancy, so I am feeling much more confident :)

Your numbers are looking good ladies :flower: my dh is also worried, though he doesn't show it, he said he was stressed about going through a mc again, and then the idea of having 3 is overwhelming him as well. Seems like no matter what he contemplates he'll be stressed :haha:


----------



## bunyhuny

That makes sense. With one loss, your miscarriage risk doesn't increase, so I guess they handle it like normal. I get special "kid glove" treatment with all the meds I'm on and the history I have. If you do get to a point where you need reassurance, you can always order your own hCG beta quants through Request-a-Test. I order through them whenever I want blood work done that my doctor doesn't think is necessary. :winkwink:


----------



## toothfairyDMD

Hi ladies. I had a MMC last November and lost my twins. We have been TTC since then and last month I started charting with preseed and lo and behold got my BFP at 10 DPO. I am feeling much better about this pregnancy, but there is always the thought in the back of my mind if this one will stick. I will be moving in less than two weeks, so I won't be able to get an ultrasound until then. I still have to find a dr as well. By my calculations, I should be due on January 10. 

For those of you that chart, are you continuing to chart BBT or is it better to stop? 

:hugs: and fingers crossed for all you ladies! <3


----------



## bunyhuny

Perinatologist's office just called. Ultrasound will be on May 18 (6+4). :happydance:


----------



## bunyhuny

toothfairyDMD- I'm sorry about your loss, hun. <3 :hugs: I stopped charting my temps when I got my BFP. I've charted in pregnancy before and it didn't really tell me anything.


----------



## kdmalk

buny- no, I won't be getting a third draw. I secretly wish they would, but since I doubled in under 48, they don't see a need to do another. I guess I should be happy about that! Happy to see you will be getting an early ultrasound. Mine is next Friday and I'll be 6+6. Hoping to see/hear a little heart chugging away. With my mmc, we did see a heartbeat, but it was so small and slow she couldn't even pick up the sound (I was 8 weeks at that point and baby was only 6+1 so I knew it wasn't right). Once I HEAR a heartbeat finally, I think I will finally feel like I might actually get a baby to take home! Time cannot go by fast enough until then!

welcome toothfairy! Good luck with the moving. How far away is the new place?


----------



## bunyhuny

Tomorrow is 5+0 for me. Going in for beta #2. Totally worried. I never have good luck with betas. I really hope this time is different and that everything looks amazing. Please keep me in your thoughts ladies. If I get an amazing number tomorrow, aybe I can finally relaxe a little. 

TMI: I'm spotting again today. Have had spotting for 8 days straight now. It is driving me nuts and I wish it would stop for a day or two. I mean, it's not all day long or anything, but I don't like it being every day. Usually it's just one spot in the AM (red) and then pink tinted progesterone suppository leakage, but today and yesterday, there was a second spot in the PM. It's not much, but I still just don't like it. It's very likely due to the blood thinners, but with all the previous losses, I'm just scared something could be wrong.


----------



## bunyhuny

kdmalk- requestatest.com is my go to for extra tests that my dr doesn't feel like running. :winkwink:


----------



## kdmalk

I think another test would just make me anxious at this point. Only a little over a week to go until my first appointment. I just have to make it until then. I can do this!!! (I think, lol)


----------



## kdmalk

Hopefully the spotting is just what you said. I bet your second beta will be great! I have never had good luck with betas either. Hopefully this is it for both of us!


----------



## SammyBat

Hi all. Looking to join in the convo too! My due date is January 9th. This will (fx) be #2 for us (DD turning 3 in June).

I just had a MC at about 5.5 weeks last month (ovulated literally 2 weeks after my MC started). I really relate to what a lot of you have said - even though I really do feel "more pregnant" this month as compared to last, every little cramp or pain makes me run to the bathroom worried.

Given that I got my positive pregnancy test less than 2 weeks after my quant hcg came back negative from my MC follow-up, had a quant hcg done last Thursday and going for a repeat tomorrow. Fx for a nice big number tomorrow (was 102 at 3w5d). But then no testing scheduled right now until an u/s around 11.5 weeks.

I have told a few people as even if I MCed again this month I would tell them that too. Really have been trying to make my MC less "taboo" and isolating.


----------



## Spudtastic

Kdmalk - congratulations on your doubling beta. That's awesome. 

Bunyhuny - it sounds like spotting could normal for you. I hope it goes away soon. Good luck for the second beta today.

Sammy - welcome and congratulations. 
I'm really sorry to hear about your loss.
Also good luck for your beta. 

Afm - I went to the doctors today. She was wonderful and really took some time with me. We did antenatal blood sscreeningn testing. She didn't recommend hcg or a second as she said that hcg levels vary so much she thought it would just worry me. She's right.
I did go and sign up for an early scan. I have it next Thursday but I think I'll only be 5+2 then. I'm not sure how I feel about it as we won't be able to see much then and I'll just be worried. I told the lady on the desk but she said then I'll be 7 weeks according to my lmp and that's what she has to go by.

I have ordered some garden of life organic prenatals today too.


----------



## kdmalk

Welcome, Sammy! Good luck with your beta. First one sounds great!


----------



## SammyBat

Oh lovely DH. Don't tell your wife before she goes to bed that her boobs seems to feel a little smaller today. She will not sleep and will worry all night! (His morning response - "Maybe I am just getting used to them already I guess".)

Even though I am getting blood work done later today, prompted me to take a pregnancy test. Very dark and positive (nearly as dark as the control line). Last month my tests never got darker. So definitely feeling less anxious than last night:)


----------



## LockandKey

nothing much going on here, just twiddling thumbs until my first appointment :coffee:


----------



## Spudtastic

Sammy - I'm glad your test was darker. It's such a relief seeing that.

Lock - I'm going to re read thw thread to see if I can find when your first appointment is but if I can't find ot...when is your first appointment. 

I have 6 days until my first scan  

Has anyone got their betas back?

I spoke to dh about doing the harmony test as it's expensive here and he's quite happy for me to do it.


----------



## LockandKey

the 27th of May, so 20 more days


----------



## bunyhuny

I finally got today's beta result and I can finally breath a little easier. The spotting has continued, but hCG went from 466 at 11a on Monday to 2136 at 11a today (Thursday), so a 32 hour doubling time. This is the first time I've ever had good, rising betas. Thankful doesn't even begin to cover it. I'm just so relieved.


----------



## SammyBat

Great news buny! Off to a great start!

How is everyone feeling? With my DD I literally had "all day sickness" all 9 months (basically felt hung over all day). Thus far, some early afternoon nausea, but not bad.


----------



## Spudtastic

Buny - congratulations  I like your bunny photos. I love rabbits. I used to own rabbits that looked just like the ones in your photo. 

Lock - 20th will be here before you know it  though I swear these early days feel longer than the tww sometimes.

Sammy - sounds like my ms. I had hyperemis with dd and just all day all night bad ms with my mmc.
I'm hoping to get sick because my 8 week mc I had no sickness whatever. I usually get sick at 6 weeks.


----------



## kdmalk

I've had some random bouts of nausea, but that is about it for me. Other than the fact that my boobs feel like they have been crushed in a trash compactor. :haha:

I had basically zero nausea with my mmc. Levels never even reached 7000 by 8 weeks. I am on target to be well above that by now if I am doubling every 3 days (assuming it slows down above 1200 like I read). If it is still supposed to be doubling every two days, I'm a bit worried that I haven't been puking my guts up yet. I just keep hoping everything is going alright in there. Lol


----------



## kdmalk

Ps- yay for good results, buny!


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks thanks thanks! :happydance:

My OB wanted to check on the bleeding now since she said my hCG was high enough that we'd be able to see where the sac is, so she had them run a quick scan and DH and I got to see our little spot!!! Gesational sac measures 8mm, right on target, and you can see the yolk sac just starting to come into view. We are thrilled! <3 <3 <3

Didn't look like there was any bleeding near the sac, so we're guessing my cervix is annoyed by the hCG (and progesterone suppositories). 

My OB always does a series of 3 betas, so my final draw will be on Monday!


----------



## NDH

Supposedly it slows again around 6000 and doubling time can take 4-5 days

And don't base hcg off symptoms - my second daughter I didn't find out I was pregnant til 6+2 and my hcg was over 20000 with her and I never had any symptoms besides very slight nausea that lasted two weeks. Symptoms are generally more dependent on progesterone levels, and even then you can have high progesterone and no symptoms and low progesterone and crazy symptoms.


----------



## kdmalk

Beautiful scan, buny!!! Perfect little blob!

Here I am trying to overanalyze (as usual) and Natalie is bringing me back to earth. It's just so hard not to think too much and worry and wonder. 

First scan is one week from today! Almost on the dot. Now 9:30 and appointment is at 10 next Friday! I can't wait to see our little peanut!!!!! And hopefully be able to hear the heartbeat! With good numbers and having made it past my second loss day with no problems, DH is starting to get excited. I think he will be thrilled once we hear the heartbeat, as we have never reached that milestone. Can't believe I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow!

I would say the symptom that is hitting me hardest right now is fatigue. I am absolutely exhausted no matter how much I sleep. How is everyone else?


----------



## bunyhuny

kdmalk- Thanks, girl. I feel ya on the fatigue. I'm also having it hardcore, plus having a hard time falling asleep at night and staying asleep, so I feel like I'm in a constant daze. Poor DH is up all night with me tossing and turning. 

I'm 5+1 today, so officially in my 6th week. That's farther than I got with either of my chemicals, so I'm starting to get excited- and baby is definitely in the right place, so that bypasses the whole ectopic worry. I think if I can make it past 10 weeks, I will finally be able to relax. My 6+4 ultrasound is a week and a half from now. I can't wait to see the heartbeat. <3

What's everyone up to today? I'm off to a painting class tonight down in Denver. I'm going to be grabbing a hotel after. Hopefully having a quiet room with a bed to myself will get me a little sleep tonight. Who knows. :shrug:


----------



## SammyBat

Beta value finally came back - 3,278! I was at 102 at 3w5d and now 3,278 at 4w5d so definitely feeling much better. Will get blood work done at my pre-ob visit on May 28th and then first u/s and ob visit on June 25th (ugh so far from now!)

The fatigue is definitely present for me too now. Hits around 3 PM, but then can't seem to sleep well at night. Doesn't help that I have caught DD's massive cold, so hopefully that ends soon.

Cannot wait to live vicariously through all of your scans in the meantime. 

Happy Friday.


----------



## LockandKey

ugh today is my cheat day. I've not been eating very well, been too lazy to make myself something, and just the thought of eating what is in my fridge makes me sick.

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats, Sammy! That's an awesome beta! Sorry you're not feeling well though. Colds always seem to have the worst possible timing, huh? I hope you're able to get some better sleep tonight. The insomnia sucks, and I'm right there with ya.


----------



## bunyhuny

LockandKey- Maybe snack on some crackers or something you don't have to prepare? I haven't eaten today either. Just don't want to even have to look in the fridge. Definitely don't want to have to cook anything... :sick: I'm going out of town tonight, so I'm going to have to get up off my rear and get DH's dinner for tonight and lunch for tomorrow made and I am not looking forward to it. You have any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## LockandKey

It's Mother's Day Weekend, so my mom is coming to visit us for the weekend, and we will celebrate DD's birthday while she's here since we can't make it up to NY at the end of the month. DH will be working on gutting and replacing the shower in our master bathroom. I hope he does tile instead of vinyl, and I'm trying to talk him into glass sliding doors to replace that pesky shower curtain.

Today is my cardio day, so I will be heading to the gym here soon too. Maybe work on some artwork before I go. Haha, it's really never a dull moment here :haha:


----------



## bunyhuny

LockandKey- That sounds lovely! What are ya'll going to do to celebrate? Go DH for doing the remodeling himself. It's great to be married to a handy guy, huh? Mine is the same way. Have fun at the gym. Today is my day off from exercise, so maybe do a little extra for me? :winkwink:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Buny  congrats on the great u/s! Sammy  glad to hear your betas are rising nicely. 

I got my first blood draw done yesterday and beta was 4278. Getting it done again on Sunday (my birthday!) so hoping and praying for a good increase. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## coucou11

Hi all!

I am very tentatively joining this group. I don't want to get too invested yet, still gun shy after my MC. Just hoping to make time pass quickly until the first tri is over.

I had an MMC at about 7 weeks last fall. I went in for a scan and all looked fine, baby was measuring about 7 weeks (a little small) and HB was 131. Then about 3 weeks later, in mid November, I started spotting, and I went in for a scan and we found the baby still measuring at 7 weeks, no HB. I had a D&C the Friday before Thanksgiving.

This is my first pregnancy since then, I have been on progesterone since about 3dpo for a short luteal phase. I did betas, 15 dpo was 90, 17dpo was 175, so my doc said everything looks ok as far as doubling.

My first appt will be June 4, which will be just over 8 weeks. Tentative due date is January 11. 

So far I'm trying to stay calm and not think about things much. I won't get too invested at least until the first scan. After the first scan, I'll probably just be terrified until the second scan, because it was during that window that I lost the last baby. It would kill me to see another heartbeat and then lose the baby again, but I'm trying not to think about it.

I've been following along a bit in this thread so far, so I'm pretty much caught up with you all. Congrats to everyone!! Very excited to welcome our rainbows.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies. 

Welcome coucou.

I'm having a bit if a panic. I don't feel pregnant at all. I'm only 4+5. I can't remember if this is normal or not. I had some stabbing pains earlier too. I guess I'm just expecting the worst.

Sorry to be a bit of a downer. I just need to share these fears with people who understand. I don't think it's a generally scared after a miscarriage thing. Maybe it's intuition and I feel so sad. Thanks fpr listening.


----------



## kdmalk

Spud, don't panic!! I felt 100% myself at 4+5. If anything, maybe a bit tired. But that is about it. I bet all is well. Have you had betas? I can't remember. If not, perhaps call your doctor tomorrow to see if you can't get it done for reassurance. I wouldn't worry at all that you aren't really feeling symptoms at this point. Don't let it bring you down!!! Try to stay positive!


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey girls. I'm really panicking today. My nausea went away yesterday morning and never came back, so I thought I'd POAS to reassure myself that everything is fine. Well, the test line is now lighter than the control. When I had my beta the other day it was much darker, so now I am just in an absolute panic. All of my symptoms are a lot less... and I'm hungry again and my fatigue is going away. This is exactly how it felt when I had my CP last year. I don't know what I am going to do if I lose another baby.


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, can I join please?

I have 2 DS's aged 4 and 2, and I turned 40 a few days ago. I had an ovarian ectopic pregnancy in January this year. I had keyhole surgery and 4 pints blood transfusion, and they had to remove my right ovary.

I thought, given my age and fact that I now only have 1 ovary, I was unlikely to conceive again... I was wrong! :happydance: I got my BFP on 4th May and I think my due date will be around 5th January 2016.

I'm so nervous! I have an early scan booked for 22nd May. 

Wishing all you ladies a H&H 9 months x


----------



## Spudtastic

kdmalk said:


> Spud, don't panic!! I felt 100% myself at 4+5. If anything, maybe a bit tired. But that is about it. I bet all is well. Have you had betas? I can't remember. If not, perhaps call your doctor tomorrow to see if you can't get it done for reassurance. I wouldn't worry at all that you aren't really feeling symptoms at this point. Don't let it bring you down!!! Try to stay positive!

Thanks KD. I just remember my stomach humming all the time previously. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Spudtastic

Buny Huny - Did you test at a different time of day? Perhaps you had been drinking alot of water and your urine was diluted. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. it's so hard not to be so nervous during the first trimester.

Everything - welcome. Congratulations on your bfp. Especially since you only have one ovary.

AFm - still feeling like there is nothing going on in my stomach. 
Beta came back from thursday 7th at 880 (guestimate 4+2). I did a clearblue digi this morning on Monday 11th (guestimate 4+6) and got 2-3 weeks. i know I shouldnt touch those things but it's easier said than done but if my hcg was doubling then shouldn't I be in the 3+ weeks range. (I know 4+6 is 2-3 weeks still but according to clearblue a 3+ is over 2000)
I could go back in to have my hcg tested again but I don't know if I will. it's not something they normally do here. 
it was so much easier being pregnant with my daughter. I didn't overanalyse every symptom or lack of symptoms. I can't even think straight to work today.

Bunyhuny - how are you feeling today?


----------



## kdmalk

Buny- could definitely be water intake. My other thought is this. My close friend texted me in a panic one day because her test line was lighter than control suddenly. She had had a beta done and everything was doubling just fine, but she wanted to check. After looking at her photo, I noticed that she was reading it backwards. The test line was so dark it had eaten some dye from the control line because it needed more! When she looked again and realized I was right, she felt so much better. She just assumed the light one was the test line. Is it possible you have the same situation? about the symptoms, my other friend is currently 14 weeks after 2 mcs and was telling me that she had good days and bad days between 5 and 6 weeks. She would feel awful one day and then alright for a few days, and then awful again. Symptoms change, so don't panic. You had a scan right on target, so I'm sure everything is fine in there.

Welcome, Xd! I'll get you added to the front page.

Spud, your hcg can slow over 1200 to a 3-4 day doubling time, so it's alright if you aren't quite at 2000 yet. But you are right that you shouldn't touch those things. I had a decent doubling time, so I am refusing to touch any tests. I know it will make me worry more. I am just focusing on making it to my first appointment!

Happy Mother's Day to everyone! My husband surprised me with a pregnancy pillow because I have been complaining that my boobs are smushing together at night and really hurting. This pillow wraps all the way around and I have plans to sleep with it between my boobs to relieve some pressure. :haha: oh the troubles of pregnancy! I cannot believe I just typed that. Lol.

Ugh, Monday tomorrow. I'm so tired!!! But I just have to make it to Friday before we get to see little peanut for the first time! Focusing on that! I have lots of meetings this week, so I hope that will make the week go faster.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hello everyone. So after the test, I (TMI) started having really weird mucous-like discharge with weird red looking fibers in it. Combined with everything else, DH was worried and took me to the ER. They said at first they thought it could be an infection, but by the time we left they said they had no clue. They can't see where the blood is coming from have no idea what the mucous was. They did do a pap, and thankfully there is no infection. Also found out they told me the wring measurement the other day for the gestational sac. It was 4+6 like they said, but it was 4mm, not 8mm. Today it measured 5+2 and actually was 8mm, and they could see the yolk sac (not clearly yet, but they are sure they see it) and the tech said she thinks she can see the baby. They did another beta and hCG went from about 2100 three days ago to about 4500 today (doubling time of 68.5 hours). So everything is okay. So I'm done with the whole POAS thing for the foreseeable future. I go back in a few days for one more beta. 

DH and I just left the hospital and are heading to dinner, so I'll have to catch up on everyone else's posts when I get home. I hope everyone has had a calm and easy mother's day. <3


----------



## Spudtastic

Bunyhuny - I'm so glad that everything is alright. It must be a huge relief and I hope that you enjoy your dinner tonight.

AFM - this afternoon I feel something in my stomach again but not much. I'm just going to try to breath in and out and relax. It's the whole wait and see thing that I have trouble with. I keep telling myself if I miscarry then we have to start trying again and time just keeps ticking along and along. Another friend told me last Tuesday that she is 9 weeks pregnant. It would have hurt if I didn't have my bfp Saturday before that. She only started trying for no2 two to three cycles ago. 

Come on babies...stick and be healthy.


----------



## kdmalk

Glad everything is looking good, buny! Yes, no more poas!

Spud, I totally feel you. In the period between my first mc and this current bfp, all but one of my closest friends became pregnant. I was an emotional wreck, which is not like me at all. Ttc makes you so weird. I'm sure you have a sticky baby! Not to worry!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Awww Buny so glad everything is okay! :hugs: I had a POAS scare the other week too when test line was lighter than one I'd peed on the day before. Pretty sure my pee was just more diluted, but DH had enough and took my internet cheapies away - he said he was going to burn them, LOL. I hope you have a lovely dinner with your DH.

Spud I'm sure everything is fine, symptoms come and go. I'm finding that after my loss my instincts are way off and not necessarily to be trusted. I had such a bad "gut feeling" that I wouldn't be able to get pregnant again after my loss that I couldn't shake no matter how many doctors told me otherwise. Clearly my gut was confused because I got pregnant again on our first cycle trying...I still don't think it has fully sunk in! After a loss I think it's easy to mistake grief and fear for a gut feeling that something is wrong.

Welcome and congrats coucou and Everything!

I got my hcg results back: 4278 Thursday at 12:40 PM, 9727 today at 8:50 AM so my numbers look to be on track so far. :dance: It is my birthday today, so that's the best present I could ask for.


----------



## NDH

Buny I'm glad your hcg is still doubling despite the hpt scare, and yay for a scan showing everything is OK. Being pregnant after a loss(es) is such a mind game.

Spud I hope everything turns out fine for you too :hugs:

Welcome everything!

I've not been posting much cause I'm in such limbo myself I don't want to get too attached to groups if I'm just going to have to leave them all again soon...
I didn't get good results from my betas last week (I had 1 on Sunday, Friday, and Tuesday) as all three results came back at 115. I have mild symptoms that come and go and hpts that haven't darkened yet at all (just using internet cheapies). I'm surprisingly calm about it - hoping for the best of course but prepared for the worst. I'll be getting another blood draw this week from a different lab (just in case 3 identical readings was a lab error) and then having a scan next Monday.


----------



## kdmalk

Glad you popped in, Nat! Good luck! I hope this is it for you! You need some good news!


----------



## kdmalk

Yay, Fit!!!!! When is your first scan?

AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## NDH

Happy birthday Fit Mama!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks for the birthday greetings ladies!

NDH I really hope you get good news and that your little baby is sticky. :hugs:

kdmalk my first scan is May 21st, when I'll be 7 weeks 2 days.


----------



## bunyhuny

Everything- Welcome, hun. <3 Congrats on your pregnancy! I had an ectopic last year and lost my left tube. That surgery is no fun to go through at all. I hope your recovery wasn't too bad. How long did you have to stay in the hospital? I had terrible shoulder pain after mine for a couple days, but they released me pretty quickly. The amount of painkillers they injected into the couple days I was there, though... phew! Anyway...! I hope you have an awesome scan in a couple weeks!

Spudtastic- Pregnancy after miscarriage can definitely be, I dunno, terrifying? sometimes. was so scared yesterday and today with my symptoms disappearing. But, yeah, the lack of symptoms doesn't mean anything apparently, as I found out today. :doh: You had a way higher beta than my initial one, so that seems like a great sign and like everything is right on track. I think at 4+2 they like to see it at 200 or over, so your 880 amazing. And kdmalk is right, your doubling time slows down once you get over 1200-ish. Mine has gone from 32 hours to 68 hours and they said it's doing exactly what it should and is still on the higher/faster than average side. I'm not going to tell you to relax, because that advice totally did not work for me today in the slightest, but I am going to tell you that a 2-3 week bfp sounds about right for where you are right now. So how about we join together to put the hpt's down and back away slowly. They are not doing either of us any favors today!! 

kdmalk- Thanks for the support today. I really appreciate it. I'm going to stop poas now, I think. I didn't really know how much symptoms could come and go. The doctors filled me in today, so thank you for telling me about your friend. It's great to hear from the doctors that something is "normal" but it's ever better to hear of it actually happening to someone else and things being fine. Thank you for that. <3

coucou11- Hey lady. Congrats on the bfp. I hope that things are MUCH smoother sailing this time around and that the first trimester goes absolutely smoothly. Are you doing progesterone injections or suppositories? I'm on the sups, and those things are so icky. I'll be on them until 16 weeks since I did IVF. How long will you be on progesterone for?


----------



## bunyhuny

Fit_Mama2Be- Congrats on your awesome beta numbers. Those sound great! Also- Happy Birthday!! Did you get to go out today and celebrate? Or were the betas celebration enough? ;) Thanks, for the words of encouragement. Yeah, DH is taking away my hpts. Apparently, my gut feelings are totally off, too. I don't think I can trust anything I think about being pregnant anymore. :doh: Dinner was great. It was really nice to have a good meal after today's scare.

NDH- I'm glad you're going to go to a different lab for your next draw. Those three 115's seem really fishy to me... How are you feeling? I have my next scan on Monday as well. It will be heartbeat day here. Hopefully I can make it until then without freaking out again. I wish I had the calm and serenity you have.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thank you fitmama and hunybuny for your straight talking. I definitely got into a PAL flap. I hope they don't occur too often. Yep hunybuny lets stop testing. I have to admit I did a frer this afternoon and the control line was incredibly light so I feel much better. Fitmama - I hope you had a good birthday. 

Ndh - it seems very wierd your hcg is 115 all the time. I hope you find that every thing is ok. 

I am so thankful for this group. PAL is tough.


----------



## emma33

Hi ladies, 
Another one who doesn't post much incase it's not good news, I'm currently 5+6 but panicked because then bloody CB digitals still say 2-3 grr, I know I shold step away... I've also had two tiny spot bleeds, literally pin head sized, nothing since, I had a scan booked for the 26th but Epu have moved it to 20th as Ive had a previous ectopic n mmc.. Ohh it's all such a worry :wacko: x


----------



## NDH

I'm sorry you're having a hard time too Emma :(

Why can't these babies cooperate and give us lots of regular symptoms (but not so many we're miserable) with no bleeding and perfectly doubling betas? Don't they know how ,much stress they're causing us???

I hope we all have sticky babies who are here for the long haul.

My first would be due date is coming up next month (34 days) and it would be so nice to have good news to share on that day to lessen the blow a bit...


----------



## kdmalk

So I made us a really terrible banner. Totally not what I had in mind, but it is something. If anyone wants to change the name or make a different banner, I am all for it.

Do we want to change the name? I know we have at least two that are in the southern hemisphere and have summer in January! I liked Natalie's idea of doing "January Joys" but I don't know how to make that a banner! Any other ideas? Anyone talented in banners? I messed around on the internet until I made this, but I wanted something flashier! lol


----------



## Spudtastic

Emma - welcome. I hope everything is ok. These scans can't come soon enough.

Ndh - due dates are soo hard aren't they. I had one in march and another coming in june. I want this bean to be well and truly sticky by june  

Kd - I think the banner is great. I think we should keep January blizzards because we're on page 8 now so I think the name is meant to be  
Where would I find the banner?

Though I'm very reluctant to put a banner up until after 12 weeks.


----------



## coucou11

Wow this thread moves so fast! I can't keep up :)

Happy belated bday Fit Mama!

Buny - so glad the scan went well and the scare turned out to be just a scare. I have read that the pregnancy tests are not good indicators - the dye can run differently or as Kylee said your urine could be diluted, so it's not a good way to judge how pregnant you are. Of course, I'm still planning to take a digi this week so ... haha! I am doing progesterone suppositories, I agree they are the worst. I don't know how long I will be on them, will find out at my first appointment.

Emma and Spud - hope you guys feel better soon! It is definitely very stressful, I am trying my best to just forget about things. Which is slightly easier today since I am home with my daughter who has pink eye (BLECH). 

Nat I hope all goes well with the testing and appts this week (if you are abel to get in). Would be great for you to have some good news!

Kylee I love the banner! I am terrible at that stuff so I leave it to more capable hands. I like both name ideas but will see if I can think of any other ideas. 

Everything - welcome!

Alright gotta get back to running after my daughter. Talk to you all soon!


----------



## bunyhuny

kdmalk- I used to be able to make sparkle banners. I'll see if I can dig up the instructions for packaging a gif again and if I can figure it out I will make a sparkly one. :flow: Not making any promises though!


----------



## emma33

Ye Thanks ladies , I'm just willing next Wednesday to hurry up, it's my littlest 3rd birthday tomorrow so plan on having a lovely day for him, I'm currently suffering awful nausea ( secretly pleased ) xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Bunyhuny - I had the op really late on 3rd May, it was early hours of 4th when I came out of theatre. I then stayed in hospital one more night, and discharged the next day so not too bad. I remember being physically completely better after just one week and thinking that I wanted to be in pain because I still hurt emotionally.

I'm glad to hear things seem to be progressing well for you now after your scare hun x

Emma - hope your LO has a lovely party tomorrow! x

I did another CB Digital this morning and got a beautiful 3+ :thumbup: That has given me some hope because I don't think I can be much more than 5 weeks pregnant. I don't want to get my hopes up though because I know it can all suddenly change.

Have any of you ladies told anyone yet? Other than partners? I told some family and friends quite early with both of my boys but I daren't this time in case I jinx things. I'm finding it pretty hard though because I am a "talker."


----------



## SammyBat

Eek - you step away for a few days and...!! In general, glad to hear things are going well for many of you and fx for those of you going through a few questionable days right now. It really is hard not to become anxious from every ache and spot! First visit still seems so long away (2 weeks from Thursday), so trying not to look to deeply into anything going on with me (or not).

Tried to stay off the computer and enjoy the beautiful weather we were having here this past weekend.

I have told one co-worker/friend, one friend, and my sister. If I had another MC, I could have told them anyways so at least I get to enjoy the positive/hopeful talk with them right now!


----------



## 5mum5

Hello - another one who is terrified to actually say I'm here. One minute I'm positive :) the next minute I'm thinking that's it :(

Congrats to everyone and fingers crossed for all.

I worked out my DD to be 11 January. Found out on the 1 May.

Have done HCGs which are:

1 May = 32
4 May = 130
7 May = 470
11 May = 2050

So these are all doing what they are meant to be doing within the correct time frame etc but I can't help comparing them to previous ones which rose a lot faster.

I guess I should add I'm 43 !! I've had several miscarriages. The last one was February last year when I reached 12 weeks. But am a lucky mum of 5 children.


----------



## NDH

Welcome 5mum - I hope this is lucky #6 for you 

Everything such good news about 3+! We have not told a soul in real life yet about this pregnancy (other than Drs of course lol). Hoping for good news from a scan before we tell parents. 2/3 of my recent pregnancies we told our families after bub was already gone before we knew so I definitely want to make sure there's good news to tell first.


I have my first scan booked 1:50pm on the 18th. I'm so so nervous about it as I have gotten bad news at my first scan with my most recent pregnancies (2/3 of them, the third ended before a scan) and I had such low hcg last week I'm worried about another bad news scan. If there's a sac measuring 6+ weeks I'll be relieved enough to tell my parents; if there's a sac measuring less than 6 weeks I'll wait for a follow up scan in a week to say anything. If it looks good, then I'll try to get another scan before June 15 which would have been my due date so I can announce that day.
I keep waffling back and forth between feeling despair and hope about this pregnancy, but today my nausea has kicked up a notch (still very mild but more than I usually experience) and I'm feeling a fullness to my uterus which is about when I am usually really aware that there is something inhabiting it. So definitely good signs I think. I can hold out hope til Monday if I stop loading and getting freaked out about not darkening hpts. Pretty sure they're just crap ones that aren't going to darken and I can't bring myself to spend money on a frer.


----------



## kdmalk

I'll add the link for the awful banner on the front page. We can use that until something better comes along. lol


----------



## coucou11

Congrats 5mum! We share a due date :) Beautiful numbers!

We have not told anyone either, and won't be until at least 12 weeks. I have already been thinking about how fun it will be to tell everyone and get all excited again, which is getting way ahead of myself. The hard one will be my best friend, who always asks and who has known everything about our journey. I may tell her just because I would tell her about another MC anyway.

Emma that's great about the nausea (ha!) I would love to have having some myself. I'm only 5 weeks so maybe it just won't start until later.

Nat glad to hear about the symptoms!! That's great news. Remember, today you are pregnant! Hoping for good results next Monday.

Everything, congrats on the digi! I think I will take one later this week. Was it someone on this threat who mentioned requestatest? I just went there and hcg tests are only $39! I am sooooooo tempted....


----------



## bunyhuny

*coucou11- *At least we get to be all icky together. :dohh: haha

*EverythingXd-* That's not a bad stay at all, and what a fast healing time! Yeah, the mental recovery from an ectopic is not fun at all. Honestly, the physical pain didn't make it any easier to deal with the emotional pain. I have slight allergies to the stuff the stitch you up with, and there's not really a good alternative, so I had awful pain in my incisions for about a month. 

We haven't told any family or friends yet about this bfp, though I've definitely told a few strangers and some folks at a couple of our favorite restaurants so they know not to bring me my favorite drinks or anything. I think we're going to wait until I'm off all of my meds to tell people about the baby, so that will be my 17th week. 

*5mum5-* I charted out your numbers on the beta rise chart and they look phenomenal! Very high and rising great! Well above average. :happydance:


AFM- I'm feeling really good about things right now. The u/s and beta on Sunday were very reassuring. I go in tomorrow for my final beta. HB u/s is on Monday. Today I spent the morning looking up all the different pediatricians in the area and scheduled a consult with one of them for the week after I get off the last of my meds, so if all goes well, DH and I will go have a chat with him during my 17th week on July 27. The pediatrician only takes a limited number of patients and is pretty in demand, so I figured I should book the initial meet and greet far enough out to make sure we get in. I have never booked a pediatric intake with any of my other pregnancies, so I take my comfort in doing so as a very good sign! The only downside is the pediatrician is out of network, but DH and I are willing to foot more of the bill if it means getting the best care for our LO.


----------



## bunyhuny

coucou11- That was me who mentioned requestatest. They do have amazing prices, don't they? I've used them several times and can vouch for their awesomeness.


----------



## kdmalk

I'm a little spoiled because I can get betas whenever I want for free. I work at a hospital. I have managed to resist this pregnancy because it is a VERY SMALL hospital and everyone knows everything about everyone, so I have had all my tests done at my OB's office about an hour away (but only 15 mins away from my house, as I don't live in the town I work in). The only thing about working at such a small hospital is that we don't have any ultrasound machines here (we don't do babies--we leave that to the other two large hospitals in town), so I don't get a secret peek at little peanut. Boo.

We have told a few friends, but no family (aside from my brother, but I don't count him because he can keep his trap shut). I think we will probably tell parents after our first ultrasound. We have never had a baby measure on target before, so if baby is measuring around 6+6 when I go in on Friday, we will probably tell parents and I will tell my cousins. The general announcement will be on our anniversary when I will be just shy of 14 weeks.

I didn't have to pee in the middle of the night last night, so I woke up feeling super negative and upset this morning. ....hormones. I have felt nauseous off and on all afternoon, so I am guessing everything is still alright in there. Still very nervous about Friday though. I don't think I'll be able to look at the screen until someone says, "there's the baby."


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Heather. 
I'm excited to hear you are pregnant again. I remember you from the loss thread. I hope you have a h&h 9 months.
I agree about not feeling happy until after the 12 week scan. I found out at the 12 week scan. It was terrible seeing a formed baby with no heartbeat. In fact I'm terrified to go back to that place tomorrow. The bad memories are just flooding back at the mo.

I'm going to try to wait until after the scan to tell people. I'm hoping to not tell anyone even parents until then Unless I get really sick again then I suppose we'll tell the parents. 

I hope morning sickness will come soon. I'mj ust getting scared about every symptom amd lack of.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## NDH

My nausea is getting very strong in the evenings. I'm so happy :haha: it seems like a really good sign that my baby is OK - my concerns with this pregnancy were if my hcg was even rising at all, and therefore if a baby was even going to grow. Surely if the nausea has just started it means I've gotten through the biggest hurdle? Monday will be a much better indication and while I know I certainly won't be out of the woods, seeing a heartbeat - or even a 6 week sac and fetal pole - will be such a relief and I think I can get a bit excited from that point.

I've gone and bought myself this https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/225905625/soften-open-release-a-coloring-book-of as colouring can be quite therapeutic. I think it will go a long way to quelling my anxieties as they rise, and at the end of it I'll have some lovely birth affirmations to hang up in my birth space :)


----------



## kdmalk

Cool coloring book, Natalie. I like to color myself, so maybe I should get me one! Glad you are having symptoms!

Welcome, Heather. I was on the September board with you at one point. Sorry to hear about your loss. Mine was very early, so it was a bit easier for me to deal with than my first. I hope you don't have to go through another loss. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you!!!!!


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey hunnies. I hope you're all having a lovely day. I had my final beta today and hCG came in at 10,293! Doubling time of 60 hours! Last time it doubled in 68 hours, so it actually got faster. So happy. <3 

How's everyone feeling today? I'm still having major food aversion and my bb's are so incredibly sore. I got out my old bra from before I lost weight. It fits a little oddly, but at least it's not putting too much pressure on painful places. If all goes well at Monday's heartbeat scan, I think I'm going to go buy a maternity bra afterwards.


----------



## SammyBat

Great to hear buny. Sending you great thoughts for Monday's scan and cannot wait to hear!

The fatigue and nausea have hit semi hard here. Pretty toast by 2-3 PM, which is making it very difficult to stay productive at work. Constantly hungry, but often feel on the edge of vomiting. I usually work out at 5 AM (need to go before my husband leaves for work), but not sure how much longer that will last.

Although I take all those as positives that the hormone levels in my body are rising:)

Happy Thursday all.


----------



## EverythingXd

Great news Buny, and good luck for your scan on Monday :flower:

NDH, I think you have a scan on Monday too? And Spudtastic today? If so, again hope the scans go great for you both! 

I have sore boobs but no other symptoms. Well, I'm having mood swings and I'm hot at night so wake up several times but tbh that worries me because I was getting those 2 things badly in the run-up to my AF since my Ectopic, I looked it up and thought I may be progesterone deficient. Can progesterone levels be checked with a blood test?

Buny, I saw you are on blood thinners. Is that precautionary due to recurrent MC? I am also on them, due to blood-clotting disorders I have. I had injections through both previous pregnancies but came off them when DS was 6 weeks old... when he was 10 weeks old the whole of my right leg clotted :cry: They have therefore decided to double my dose this time, so 2 injections daily, eek!

Hope you ladies are all well x


----------



## bunyhuny

Everything- Clotting sounds scary! I'm glad they've got you on blood thinners to protect you from it! They added in the blood thinners this time for me since I had so many IVF failures and they don't know why. They did test me for some clotting disorders, but everything came back negative. However, this is the first normally progressing pregnancy I've had, so something is helping. I don't know if that's due to the steroids or the blood thinners, but either way, I'm totally terrified to stop them both at 12 weeks like I've been told I'll be doing. I'm going to see if there are any generic tests or any more blood work that my perinatologist can have done to make totally sure I don't need to be on any of this stuff longer.

I hope you have better luck with these needles than I do. They never want to go in very well. The IVF ones were so much smaller/thinner. These new needles bounce off my stomach half the time! :dohh: But maybe other brands are better? Mine are called Fraxiparine.

As far as progesterone levels go, my acupuncturist says being too warm at night is a very good sign in pregnancy and it means your hormones are doing what they should be. I've been having a hard time sleeping due to temperature myself. DH is about ready to kill me, as I've had the A/C set for 64 every night the last week. :haha:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## EverythingXd

Aah thanks Buny, that makes me feel much better about the heat thing (although I'm pretty sure I didn't have that in either previous pregnancies and they were similar time of year). I do like a good worry! :haha:

I do know I had the bad mood swings in previous pregnancies - a couple we were very good friends with actually pretty much ditched us after my 1st pregnancy because I was so bad!! :blush: 

The needles are awful Buny. I already have bad bruising and lumps under my skin and struggling to find spaces to do the new injections! Do you just inject into your stomach? I'm going to ask if they can go anywhere else on my body but pretty sure from last time that they can't.


----------



## kdmalk

Looks like everything is going so well for everyone! So pleased to hear that. 

...aside from the yucky needles. I don't mind needles, but I certainly don't want to poke myself on the regular.

17 hours until my first appointment. I am definitely counting down. Just want a peanut that is measuring right and with a little heartbeat. So much weight will be lifted. Prayers would be appreciated. If baby is measuring on target, it will be the biggest baby we have ever grown!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello ladies.
I am thinking about those of you having scans.

I have a terrible two week wait ahead of me. I guessed that yesterday I should be 5+2 but thwescan showed a 4 to 5 week gestational sac and nothing else. I will have a scan again in two weeks. I also did a frer and even though the test line was darker than the control line I thought that the control line was a bit darker and the test line a bit lighter than previous tests. 
I dug out my notes from the pregnancy with my daughter and they do give me a bit of hope

25 may 2012 - hcg 1850
31may 2012 - scan showed a blob measuring 5+3

This pregnancy
7th may 2015 - hcg 880
14th may 2015 - gestational sac showing 4 to 5 weeks.

what are your thoughts please?


----------



## Topanga053

Hi Spud,

I've been stalking this thread and might join down the road! I'm so sorry for your scary scan. TBH, I have no idea why they would even do a scan at 5+2. Even assuming your dates are correct (which it sounds like you're not sure of), 5+2 is SOOOO EARLY to try to see anything. 

I've had scans when I was measuring around 6 weeks (I know I ovulate late, so I always tell the tech to expect baby to measure a week late) and the techs always tell me that that's borderline, so I shouldn't be too worried if they can't see anything yet. At this stage, even 1-2 days can make a huge difference in terms of what you can see. 

IMO, at 5+2 when you're not even 100% confident about your dates, it was horrible of them to even do the scan. It's way too early to be even remotely conclusive and now it's going to scare the HECK out of you!!! 

Try to relax and remember that a lot of people wouldn't see anything at 5+2 even if their dates were right and if you ovulate late like me, then there is NO WAY you would have seen more than you did.

Good luck with this 2WW and sorry that you're in it!! :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Agreed. Truly to see anything at 5+2 is a good sign IMO. It really doesn't take much for measurements to be days out either, and then of course scan measurements always go by average growth which is just that - average. Babies don't all grow at the same pace at any point during pregnancy or after, so why should we expect them all to measure the exact same in early pregnancy?
I will be approximately 7 weeks at my scan on Monday and I totally won't be worried if there is only a sac measuring 5-6 weeks (or even not quite 5 weeks) as I think bean got off to a slow start growthwise and may take some time to catch up, or simply gestate longer to compensate. I'll get a repeat scan in a week if there isn't a heartbeat visibe , maybe even two.
Being PAL is certainly a stressful time but I'm really trying to relax as worry never helped save a pregnancy and stress has lots of measurable negative effects.




I got a bit ahead of myself today and bought a birth pool as I saw one for sale at such a bargain price I know I'll never find one that cheap again. I'm calling it my positivity pool - I *will* get to set it up and use it.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Topanga. 
Thanks for your reply. I agree about the early scan and I told the lady on reception when I was booking that I didn't want it so early. As I've had losses before I can have a scan at 7 weeks. When I went to book it they said they had to go by my lmp not when I ovulated. My lmp was 26th march and I think I ovulated cd27 (giving the guess of 5+2) Instead of 7 weeks.
I've got myself into a state of relax now but I was panicking for a while. 

Are you pregnant currently? I hope to see you in this thread more.


----------



## Topanga053

I am! I had a MMC in August 2012 (so I get early scans now too) and a DD born Feb. 2014. 

With this one, my LMP was March 25 (so we must have almost the same EDD!). My EDD based on that is Dec. 30, but I ovulate late and baby is measuring about 5 days behind. I had a scan earlier this week and we were able to see a good HB. They didn't change my EDD, but i think there's a good chance it will end up being in January, which is why I'm here! So I guess I'm officially joining the thread! :winkwink:


----------



## Topanga053

Oh, and to not scare you, I'm pretty sure I ovulated on CD19!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## NDH

If you know ovulation date and its later than "normal" change your know date you give the drs to be 2 weeks prior and there will be less difficulties with due dates ;) drs seldom seem to realise that pregnancy technically is counted from 2 weeks prior to ovulation rather than lmp date as we don't all have perfect cycles and dont adjust accordingly.


----------



## EverythingXd

Spud - sorry you have a 2 week wait now, but I agree from your dates that your scan would easily be 5 weeks progression or even less. Also good point made that babies develop at different speeds and at such an early gestation just a day or two can make a big difference. 

Hi Topanga :hi: Congrats and welcome aboard.


----------



## kdmalk

Welcome, Topanga! I'll get you added to the front page!

Spud- I would absolutely not be worried. If you know you ovulate late, then you are right where you should be! I'm sure you'll have a healthy little blob with a heartbeat in two weeks!

Afm, first appointment went super well. I am 6+6 by lmp, but I ovulated at cd16, so I am technically only 6+4. Peanut measured 6+3 today and had a little heart ticking away in there. We are thrilled. 6+3 is the biggest baby we have ever had. And things were just never on track with the first baby, but everything is beautiful this time. The doctor is so pleased. I go back in two weeks for another scan just to reassure me (and her because of my history), then she thinks we can start to relax. I am finally feeling so good about a pregnancy!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NDH

Aww yay Kylee such great news to see a little heartbeat!

I'm freaking out cause I wiped blood this morning :/ more brownish and mucous than actual blood so could just be harmless spotting, but I'm getting a bit of light cramping too and this whole pregnancy is reminescent of my last one so I'm paranoid of history repeating itself. Nothing I can do before my scheduled appointment on Monday anyway as its the weekend here and our hospital is abysmally equipped on weekends.


----------



## EverythingXd

Kdmalk, that's fantastic news! Very happy for you :thumbup:

NDH, I hope your cramping and spotting has eased up now. It's always so worrying when you find any kind of blood during pregnancy when you wipe but it is often just breakthrough bleeding or residual... hope that's the case for you. Roll on Monday! x


----------



## bunyhuny

Everything- Yeah, just my stomach. Luckily, I'm a bit heavier, so I have more target area than a lot of ladies. There are definitely some perks to being on the large side when it comes to injections... I haven't been told if there's anywhere else to inject them, but I haven't asked. I just wish I could get them in on the first go. Two nights ago, it took me a full for attempts before I finally got the needle to go in. :dohh:

Spud- I'm sorry you had a crappy appointment. :hugs: Try to be positive though, it's 100% normal not to see the yolk sac or baby at 5+2. Usually, the gestational sac needs to be 5+3 to 5+5 before the sac comes into view. Also if you implanted on the later side, you'll measure a little earlier. On 5+0, I measured 4+6 with just the gestational sac of 4mm. You probably just implanted a couple days later than you're thinking.


Kd- Yay!!! Congrats hunny!! Isn't that little heartbeat the most reassuring thing ever? I'm so happy for you. Send me some of that good baby energy for my scan on Monday, okay?

NDH- How are you doing today? I hope the spotting/cramping has eased up. I've been having it off and on for the weeks now, myself. It's scary as anything. I hope we both have great scans on Monday. In keeping you in my thoughts. <3 

AFM- Still spotting, still light cramping. Drives me crazy! DH and I moved from the RV park we've been staying at to a more permanent location in one of the city's mobile home parks. We're still paying down IVF debt, and we want to save up for a house, so we've decided to stay in the RV until after the baby is born. All my doctor are here in town, so we signed a 6 month lease. After I'm to third trimester, we may move somewhere else in the RV depending on my risk factors and if I can have a home birth/birth center birth. We're without power until Monday, but all the other utilities are on. My morning sickness has been nuts, but I'm keeping track of everything I eat and making sure I get at least 1500 calories a day, even if that means eating some chocolate here and there to boost my calorie count. I've lost about 5-6 pounds so far, but the doctor says it's fine and not to worry since my bmi is already higher than they'd like it to be.


----------



## EverythingXd

Buny - I hate the thought of injecting myself so my hubby does it for me! :blush:

How is everyone? I assume no news is good news! I did another CB Digital this morning, just because I had a 2 pack so thought I may as well. It was 3+ again, as expected - shame they don't go higher than that! I'm in the UK and it isn't common to find out hcg levels from blood tests here so I just have to wait for my scan on Friday and hope for no pain / bleeding in the mean time :coffee: x


----------



## LockandKey

nothing to report here, just beyond tired, nauseous, and now have a bad headache, and the regular strength Tylenol seems to have upset my stomach further :wacko: 

Only 10 more days till my first appointment :happydance:

And I really want to punch DH right now, because I have asked him to do a few favors for me and told him how I was feeling, he argued that all I do is sit around while he works all day, and his come back is "You wanted this!" excuse my language, but he can go f*ck himself. Really pisses me off.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Blah, pretty sure I'm miscarrying. When I woke up I had brown discharge after I wiped. It is now very pale pink/tan. The midwife sent me for more bloodwork so we shall see, but based on my past history I'm not optimistic.

We haven't DTD and my cervix is not sensitive at all so definitely can't blame the spotting on that. On the plus side at least this time I'm finding out early that it's over rather than having to find out at 13+ weeks like last time.


----------



## bunyhuny

*Fit_Mama2Be*- I'm sorry you're going through scary spotting. :hugs: I hope everything comes back totally fine on the tests. From my understanding, spotting can be really normal in the seventh week with things getting irritated as the mucous plug forms.


----------



## bunyhuny

Nothing very interesting is going on here. Spotting has gotten a lot lighter, hardly there some days. Nausea is kicking my butt and I'm not eating so healthy because of it- mainly pasta, crackers, and chocolate :dohh: , but at least I'm getting calories down, which is better than how I was doing a few days ago. I'm totally exhausted and bb's are super sore. Pregnancy brain has fully set in and it's embarrassing how forgetful I've become. Oh, and my digestive system is on the fritz. For the last few weeks I've been really backed up, needing to drink miralax every night, and now things have swung the complete opposite direction. 

Heartbeat ultrasound is tomorrow!


*LockandKey*- Husbands really do not understand at all what we are going through, do they? Mine has been annoying off and on the last week as well. Sometimes I just want to deck him. Haha. Of course I won't, but I swear, he drives me crazy sometimes.

*EverythingXd*- I love my husband, but the idea of him jabbing me with needle is just terrifying. Haha. I'm sure he'd do a fine job once he got the hang of it... but I just don't think I'd let him try. Not unless he had to give himself a few practice injections first.


----------



## kdmalk

Sorry some of you ladies are having a rough day.

Fit, I really hope it is nothing. Lord knows it is impossible not to worry. I have had random bits of brown this entire pregnancy, and my doctor says it is nothing to worry about. My friend had brown and then light pink all the way to week 10, but it was her cervix. Everything is fine though. What makes you think it couldn't be your cervix?

Afm, I nearly wrote a post this morning because I had such a good day yesterday and I woke up feeling great. I was convinced I shouldn't be allowed to have two good days in a row and everything still be alright. By 10:30, I certainly felt reassured. Of course, I was sitting on the couch trying to calmly watch the Arsenal game (ha! Calmly!) when I suddenly started feeling horrible. By about half time, I was sitting on the couch with a trash bag telling myself "Do not throw up. Do not throw up." Lol. I managed to hold it down and was feeling decent again by noon. Ate a graham cracker and then by 1, I felt terrible again. At two I carried my bag to the bedroom for a nap and I am feeling so much better now. Hubby will be home in the next hour or so, but I am pretty terrified to eat. I am also starving. So we will see how that goes.


----------



## Topanga053

Fit,

:hugs: when I was pregnant with my rainbow, I had pink/red bleeding at 17 weeks and FREAKED OUT. I rushed to the doctors the next day and everything turned out to be fine. DH and I hadn't DTD recently and there was absolutely nothing else to explain the bleeding. The doctor said sometimes these things just happen and they don't know why. It didnt happen again and LO made it full-term. 

Also, I have a friend who has had really significant red bleeds in the first trimester of two of her pregnancies and both babies were healthy. 

You don't know until you know. Praying everything is ok and it stops. :hugs:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks Buny, kdmalk and Topanga. I got today's hcg results back and my levels are now at 46,420 up from 9727 where they were last Sunday, so I feel a little better.

I have another blood draw booked for Tuesday and my scan on Thursday, so guess I'll just have to wait and see. Really don't want to lose another baby.


----------



## bunyhuny

Fit- Those are some excellent numbers right there!


----------



## NDH

Fantastic hcg Farrah!

I will have an update in 4 1/2 hours after my scan today. I good its good news, but I think its likely it will be inconclusive and Ill need to said 10 days for a rescan.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I have everything crossed for you NDH...really hope you get good news.


----------



## NDH

Nwell its not the bad news I was dreading but its certainly not good news 

Nothing visible on abdominal ultrasound, but sonographer said I do have a nice thick endometrium indicative of early pregnancy, and I had cysts on both varies (corpus luteum maybe?) She's confident its not ectopic and at this stage thinks I might just be too early to see anything. So I'm not going to panic and will just get another scan next week.
I declined a TV scan as I was at the duration limit I'm comfortable with for scans so can't rule out a sac measuring too small for abdominal scan to pick up, and I still have good symptoms so I'm not giving up on this baby yet.


----------



## EverythingXd

Fit_mama, I had 2 first trimester bleeds with DS1 and sobbed both times thinking the worst. All was ok and no reason, it was brown blood like yours. How are you now, has the bleeding stopped?

LockandKey - you'd have thought seeing as you already have 2 children that your hubby would know NOT to piss you off when you're pregnant! :haha: Mine has learnt the hard way!!

NDH - sorry you didn't get a conclusive good result from your scan, but hopefully it is just too early for the abdominal and a TV scan would've shown more. They have told me that I may well need a TV scan on Friday and I think I will be 6+4 or 6+5 by then.

Buny - fingers crossed for your scan hun :thumbup:


----------



## EverythingXd

As for me, not much to report. Still got sore boobs, and they are a little bigger (they are little so a small change is noticeable haha!). Still no MS. I've got a bit of back ache this morning, hopefully that's just normal. 

I keep swaying from positive to negative. Friday cannot come soon enough for me. I have no idea how I made it through to 12 week scans with my DS's with no early scans, but then I guess I hadn't had the ectopic so I'm more worried this time.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## ESwemba84

Hi! I want to join. I've had 2 MC, one in 2012 and one earlier this year. I am currently 4 weeks pregnant, and my due date is January 24th! We conceived on a Femara cycle. My initial blood test was good, and I go for a repeat tomorrow.


----------



## SammyBat

Fit_mama and NDH - hopefully all of your news continues to remain positive. It is so hard not to jump to the conclusion of "this is it" at pretty much everything. But, Fit_mama those numbers look great! And NDH - scans are so variable this early.

Still have pretty bad fatigue and nausea here, which is my current saving grace in signaling to me that I am still indeed pregnant. Had a brief spotting (light pink) Saturday morning, but DH and I dtd earlier that morning. Also, have been having some abdominal cramping and increased discharge (but totally clear - sorry if TMI). The cramping has me a bit worried, but I know that can be totally normal. I just really cannot recall my symptoms last month of the MC besides that I was spotting a lot prior to it starting. Of course I tried to ease my worries by POAS and of course it was lighter than last week (but of course I had gotten up to pee maybe 2-3 hours earlier in the night).

So I just feel a bit ugh right now. Pre-ob visit next Thursday and no scans until just under 12 weeks.

(Was a bit MIA from here as I have been trying to not get overly anxious or irrational about symptoms!)


----------



## Topanga053

NDH said:


> Nothing visible on abdominal ultrasound, but sonographer said I do have a nice thick endometrium indicative of early pregnancy, and I had cysts on both varies (corpus luteum maybe?) She's confident its not ectopic and at this stage thinks I might just be too early to see anything. So I'm not going to panic and will just get another scan next week.
> I declined a TV scan as I was at the duration limit I'm comfortable with for scans so can't rule out a sac measuring too small for abdominal scan to pick up, and I still have good symptoms so I'm not giving up on this baby yet.

Your provider will even OFFER abdominal ultrasounds at 7 weeks??? That's never even been offered to me. All of my ultrasounds before 9 weeks have always been transvaginal. They haven't even asked; they've just done it. 

With my rainbow, we had seen baby and heartbeat in a transvaginal scan at 7 weeks. At 11 weeks, my OB tried to do an abdominal ultrasound and she couldn't find a heartbeat. Of course, I spazzed. Then she did a transvaginal scan and found it. 

So I'm just shocked they would even attempted an abdominal scan this early. I didn't know they could ever see anything that way this early. It seems COMPLETELY normal to me that you didn't see anything!


----------



## bunyhuny

Had scan this AM and DH and I got to see the heartbeat! :happydance: 116 BPM, so exactly where it should be at this point. Baby measured 3mm, so a little on the small side, but with a perfect heartbeat, my perinatologist isn't worried at all. He said things look fine, so I'm being put back to just the OB/Gyn. No more high risk appts for me unless I want extra supervision for stopping my meds (which I will ask for, even if they're not necessary). He said to just keep checking my blood sugar like I'm already doing since I'm on prednisone and it can cause GD. He looked at my food journal and checked the dosage on all my multivitamins and said everything is great. :D


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## EverythingXd

Welcome ESwemba. Sorry about your losses, hoping you are cooking a sticky bean now :hugs:

Sammy, I think spotting after DTD is pretty common so try not to worry too much (easier said than done, I know!). 

Huny, congratulations on seeing your LO's heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

May I join this group? I just found out I am pregnant again with my rainbow after two losses. I am due January 28, 2016.


----------



## LockandKey

9 more days till my first appointment!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks for your kind words Everything and Sammy. Spotting has gone and I sure hope it doesn't come back. I spoke with my midwife last night again and she doesn't think I'm miscarrying, so I hope she is right.

Buny, huge congrats on seeing your LO's heartbeat! That is wonderful. :)

NDH sorry your scan wasn't more conclusive - hope you get to see Baby and a heartbeat the next time. Waiting and not knowing is so hard.

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## bunyhuny

A big welcome to the new ladies! Congrats on your BFP's! 

Fit- I'm glad you spotting has gone away. Awesome news. :thumbup:

SammyBat- That all sounds pretty normal to me. For the record, my hpt at 4500 was a LOT lighter than my hpt at 2000.


AFM- Finally broke down and went to Motherhood Maternity for some new bras and OMG THEY ARE SO FRIGGIN COMFORTABLE I CAN HARDLY STAND IT!!! My life is totally changed.

Also, I posted my scan pics in my LTTTC/pregnancy journal if anyone wants to see them. (Link in siggy.) Check out my cute little gummy bean.


----------



## Topanga053

Buny,

I just started reading your LTTTC journal. Oh. My. God.

I knew you'd been through a lot from your siggy, but I had NO. IDEA. I was almost in tears for you reading about everything that you've had to go through. The world can just be horrendously unfair, can't it??? 

I am SO unspeakably glad that you're here with us in this thread and you deserved to see that HB this week more than anyone else. I am praying with everything I have that this is your take home baby. :hugs:


----------



## coucou11

Hi all. Well, I took a couple digis last week and they were showing up 2-3, so I ordered a blood test from that request a test site. I got the results today and they were 283 (my last beta was on 5/7 and was 175). So, it looks like I will lose this pregnancy. I've left a message with my doctor so we'll see what happens next, I imagine I'll have to stop the progesterone to let nature take its course.

Good luck to all of you and wishing you the best through these nine months and beyond!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kdmalk

Sorry, Leigh! Hate that you are dealing with this again. It just sucks. :hugs:

Sorry I have been MIA. I had horrible nausea all day yesterday and couldn't be bothered to do a thing after work. I feel much better today. Not sure if that is good or bad. Starting to get a bit nervous about my next appointment now. I'll get the new girls added to the first page. Welcome!

I am after the same color for a boy or a girl, so we have been putting paint samples (none of them the blue I envision, of course) all over the wall in what will be the nursery. There is one I like pretty well, so I may just go with that. I am doing a mermaid/ocean theme for a girl and a hot air balloon theme for a boy, so I am really looking for this exact blue in my mind that would work for both. I might just have to settle because I don't think they make paint chips similar to what is happening in my brain. :haha:

Anything new with anyone?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello ladies.
I have been mia too for a while. ..the same reason as Sammy...I didn't want to be so negative.
I have calmed down a bit as there's nothing I can do to change any outcomes really. 
I have a date for my next scan and it's not until 2nd June but at least I will get answers then. I'm starting to experience some nausea but it comes and goes. I'll take that though as dh and I and dd are going out with some friends for an early dinner so it will be nice to want to eat it. 

Coucou - I'm really sorry to hear about your hcg tests. Is it possible they are wrong?

Ndh - I hope your next scan goes better. Just out of interest what is your limit for scans? Mine go pretty quickly and it's the abdominal scan so I feel ok about it. (I've never had a vaginal scan even at 5 to 6 weeks). 

Buny and kd - I'm excited that you have heard heartbeats. That's awesome  

Hi everyone else and the newbies. Hello.


----------



## NDH

Oh Leigh I'm so sorry :hugs:

Kylee the nursery plans sound awesome! How cool to be using the same colour either way so you can get painting while you wait to find out the gender. We don't do a nursery and we're not allowed to paint in our rental anyway so I live vicariously through others :haha:

Spud my preference is to keep scans under 3 minutes.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

can I join this. just found out that I am having a rainbow baby. a positive test a week ago and now it is darker this week.

I am due January 14th.


----------



## NDH

I will be leaving this thread now, this wasn't my rainbow. 
Good luck to you all.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Topanga053

I am so unbelievably sorry, NDH. :nope:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

NDH and coucou I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks, Topanga. That means a lot to me. <3 It definitely has been a rough several years. I'm really hoping this time is finally our miracle.

NDH and coucou: I'm so, so sorry. : hugs: I know you're grieving right now, but if you need to talk through any of it one on one with someone, you can PM me any time. I'm keeping you both in my thoughts and sending you so much love. 

Hi 2kids! Congratulations! :happydance:

As for me: I'm still having the same symptoms as always. OB is threatening to put me on anti-nausea meds if I keep losing weight so fast. Blah. I don't really want to take more meds than I'm already on. She agreed to give me a couple weeks to see if the weight loss slows down, since I'm heavy to begin with, so losing some weight actually lowers my chance of complications. I go back in at 8 weeks for my last transvaginal scan, so that's next week Thursday, and later that same day for my official pregnancy intake. I'll go in sometime during my 11th week for the Panorama blood draw and start weaning off some of my IVF meds that week as well. Should be off all the meds by 16 weeks.


----------



## EverythingXd

Coucou and NDH - I am so sorry that you've both had to go through another loss, it's so cruel. I hope you both conceive your sticky rainbows very quickly x


----------



## Spudtastic

NDH - I'm really sorry to hear this. Big hugs. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## minimoocow

Hello ladies can I join you?

I recognise some of you from the Jan Snowdrops thread but at the minute I'm so worried about everything due to previous losses so thought I'd have a look on this board too! I wish I could just settle down and enjoy it but we've been trying for 3.5 years with 2 early MC and an early scan last week at what should have been 6w4d but me at 5 weeks and they said baby could have stopped growing and be a third MC.

I am on progesterone suppositories so not sure if they would prevent a miscarriage occurring naturally which is scaring me (although I'm still checking the TP each time I wipe lol!)

Also I'm just not sure if the doc was right. The sac was 16mm with a yolk sac and 2.8mm fetal pole. I've seen ladies on here have an empty sac at 5 weeks and everything be ok. I've got another 7 days to wait for a repeat scan and it's taking forever.


----------



## Spudtastic

Welcome minimoocow - it sounds like you saw a lot at 6+4 so I hope you see more at the next scan.

Afm - I found a spot of watery pinkish blood on the tp today. Not sure what to think as I had my first vomit today so ms seems to be getting worse.


----------



## mummy3ds

Hi there
I too recognize some of you from snowdrops 
I have 4ds and have had 2 mmc (1st at 10 weeks followed by a d&c in oct and the 2nd at 11weeks followed by a hemorrhage in jan) 
I am 7+5 (due 2nd Jan) and having my 2nd scan tomorrow, we had our 1st scan at 6+3 and saw the hb flickering away, the mcs all stopped growing around 6 weeks so I am really nervous about tomorrows scan and am just hoping and praying that there will still be a hb.
I am on baby aspirin and cyclogest so hoping this is the magic combination, my symptoms are pretty much constant nausea and my boobies are so sore it is unbelievable, I am also very hormonal and tired xxx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Have my first scan late today but don't have high hopes as my hcg has stopped doubling. :-(

It was 46,420 on Sunday and yesterday, 3 days later, was only up to 67,562, so only a 46% increase.

Not sure what to expect...no hb? Blighted ovum? Baby measuring way behind? I'll post an update later.


----------



## kdmalk

Welcome to the new ladies!

minimoo- when is your due date? I'll get you added to the front page. Hope your repeat scan goes well. Have you had your beta checked at all?

Mummy3ds- glad to have someone that shares my due date! I had my first scan at 6+6 and baby was 6+3 with a little heart flickering away. I ovulated at cd16, so measuring right on target for that. My next scan isn't until May 29! I am getting anxious already. My mmc never got bigger than 6+1, so this scan showed our biggest baby ever and I hope it has continued growing since then! Good luck tomorrow!

Fit- I wouldn't worry about that at this point. Your levels are plenty high enough. They take forever to double when they are that high. I bet there will be a baby and a little heart flickering away. I have no idea why your doc is still doing betas at this point. A scan is much more indicative of what is going on at really anything over 25k, which is usually when you should have a hb. Don't panic all day. It is more than normal to not be doubling at this point.

AFM, Monday I nearly puked, but that was the closest I have gotten. I am definitely feeling nauseous pretty frequently, but I am not throwing up. I am really feeling decent for the most part. Makes me hope everything is okay in there.


----------



## mummy3ds

kdmalk said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> minimoo- when is your due date? I'll get you added to the front page. Hope your repeat scan goes well. Have you had your beta checked at all?
> 
> Mummy3ds- glad to have someone that shares my due date! I had my first scan at 6+6 and baby was 6+3 with a little heart flickering away. I ovulated at cd16, so measuring right on target for that. My next scan isn't until May 29! I am getting anxious already. My mmc never got bigger than 6+1, so this scan showed our biggest baby ever and I hope it has continued growing since then! Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Fit- I wouldn't worry about that at this point. Your levels are plenty high enough. They take forever to double when they are that high. I bet there will be a baby and a little heart flickering away. I have no idea why your doc is still doing betas at this point. A scan is much more indicative of what is going on at really anything over 25k, which is usually when you should have a hb. Don't panic all day. It is more than normal to not be doubling at this point.
> 
> AFM, Monday I nearly puked, but that was the closest I have gotten. I am definitely feeling nauseous pretty frequently, but I am not throwing up. I am really feeling decent for the most part. Makes me hope everything is okay in there.

How exciting we share the same date  
Fit I was under the impression they stopped doubling after 6000 but we dont check these levels in the uk so Im only going on what I have read on here, gl for later xx


----------



## minimoocow

kdmalk - Due date should be 3rd Jan by ov so going with that for now!

Fit - I have also heard the doubling thing slows down once you are into the thousands which I suppose makes sense otherwise you'd have figures in the millions at some point!


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

Nausea has just started. Feel sick to my stomach. Anyone else start to feel it at 6 weeks?


----------



## SammyBat

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> Nausea has just started. Feel sick to my stomach. Anyone else start to feel it at 6 weeks?

Yes! This past week has been terrible for me (I am 6w5d now) - I eat I feel sick, I don't eat I feel sick. Between that and the fatigue, I have been having to lock my office door and take a 20 min nap every afternoon around 3 just to perk myself up a bit.

(I write this as I am sipping my ginger ale and munching on a plain rice cake.)


----------



## kdmalk

I had a rough few days at the beginning of the week (7), but feeling fine today. I do remember during week 6 though that I felt sick when I ate. Nothing sounded good, and when I finally picked something that sounded decent, I felt like straight up poo afterward.

I did go buy some preggie pops (suckers, decent reviews online) and found that eating one when I would start to feel sick would stop it from escalating. I haven't had to eat one today though. Still deciding if that is good or bad.


----------



## kdmalk

Also, now that we have a nice amount of people, do we want to have a conversation on the name of the group and the banner? I just went with January Blizzards because it came to mind. Some people live in the southern hemisphere though and it is hot in January! Any other thoughts on a name?

I can start a separate thread with a poll after we get 3-4 name suggestions and we can vote for a few days and then change (or not).


----------



## LockandKey

I've had nausea since week 3, so I've not been so lucky :haha:

KD I like the name, and don't have much for a suggestion, sorry


----------



## bunyhuny

*minimoocow-* That's some really weird info your doctor gave you, and honestly, if they're so inept that they say seeing a fetal pole puts you at 5 weeks, I'd switch to another doctor. It's just totally incorrect. A 16mm gestational sac is exactly what you want to see sometime between 6 weeks and 7 weeks.

I went in on 6+4 (this past Monday) and the perinatologist (high risk doctor) said my fetal pole is measuring 3mm. I was worried, because I know it's a little on the smaller side, but he said it is totally fine for being 6+4. Depending on which growth chart you use, a 3mm fetal pole means anything from 5+6 to 6+3- there is no firm consensus. Where I have my IVF done, they say the mm is how many days past 6 weeks you are, so a 3mm pole at my IVF clinic means 6+3. My perinatologist also said that as long as I'm not measuring more than a week off it is totally fine- and that's even with knowing my exact conception date b/c I did IVF. Babies all grown at their own rate and in spurts. 

I was (and still am) super worried about measuring a little behind, but I'm trying to find comfort that the perinatologist moved me from being in the post-IVF high risk category, back down to the low risk category. He said that everything looks perfect, so he doesn't need to see me again, so I'm being sent back to the OB for future care.

I'm also going in for my next scan in 7 days. I'll be 8+0. The perinatologist and my OB said I really don't need another one that soon since everything looks great, but I said I needed another scan for my peace of mind and the OB said that she understands that i've been through a lot and may need a little reassurance during the first trimester. So yep, ultrasound next Thursday.

Here are the facts about early ultrasound. They help me to calm down when I'm feeling a little overwhelmed by the fear of losing another baby:

At 5 weeks, the gestational sac should be able to be visualized.
**At 5+0 I went in and they saw a gestational sac measuring 4mm, which is 4+6.

At 5+4 the yolk sac should be able to be visualized.
**At 5+3 I went in and they saw the gestational sac measuring 7mm, which is 5+2, and though they could see the yolk sac, it wasn't clear enough yet to measure.

After 6 weeks the fetal pole should be able to be visualized. 
**I went in on 6+4 and had a fetal pole measuring 3mm. (5+6 to 6+3) Doctor was not concerned about it measuring a little behind and said that when they're that small they are incredibly hard to measure. Just moving the wand a little can make them look bigger/smaller. At this point, they're doing their best just to get an image of it.

A heartbeat should be visible sometime between the fetal pole reaching 2mm and the fetal pole reaching 6mm. (This depends on the preciseness of the u/s machine the doctor/tech is using and the skill of the person using the machine.)
**I saw a heartbeat of 116 bpm, but this was at the high risk perinatologist who has one of the best machines in the city. The girls at my OB's office always Oooo and Ahhhhh over the clarity of that machine. They can't get images anywhere near as clear and likely would not have seen the heartbeat yet.


----------



## bunyhuny

*Spud-* Watery pinkish sounds totally normal during the first tri. As long as you're not having any cramps and the bleeding doesn't turn into an actual flow, my OB says it's totally fine. (And even a flow can be fine if there are no cramps with it.) Will your OB bring you in for an early scan to ease your mind? 
*
mummy3ds-* Good luck at your scan tomorrow! I hope your LO is growing absolutely perfectly!

*Fit_Mama2Be-* That a perfectly normal doubling time for hCG that is that high. It slows down at 1500-ish, and then slows even more once it passed 6000. I bet you have an amazing scan.

*2kidsplusttc3-* I started the nausea at 3+2, but I did IVF and they have me on so many hormones it's not even funny. I did notice the nausea get way worse right at 6w.

*kdmalk-* My nausea comes and goes, too. When it's here I hate it, when it's gone I'm terrified. Just can't win!!


----------



## minimoocow

Bunyhuny thank you so much for your informative post it has made me feel much better. I heard the dating thing with the fetal pole too which would put me only a couple of days behind where I was but its good to hear your measurements reinforce that. :thumbup:

I am going back to that dr next week for a free rescan but then won't be seeing him ever again. I thought he was arrogant and although its a minor thing he quite rough with the scanning! DH says he saw me wince at one point! I had an internal when I was having a MC last year and the ladies that did that were so gentle and lovely that in contrast the dr was just rubbish.


----------



## ESwemba84

Has anyone experienced very light pink spotting, visible only when using the bathroom? I had it at 3+3 when my period would have been due, and again today, but only for like half an hour each time. My nurse says it can be completely normal. I'm not overly concerned, as I'm not having cramping or anything darker than super pale pink, but it's still unnerving. Just looking to see if anyone else has had this.


----------



## bunyhuny

*ESwemba84- *Yeah, spotting always freaks me out a little, too, even if the doctor says not to worry. Easier said than done, ya know? I'm sorry you are having to deal with it. :hugs: I had spotting almost everyday from 3+6 until 5+4. It's calmed down a lot since then, and now I haven't had any in six days. My perinatologist said it was just implantation bleeding, which can come and go. Most days it was just pink when I wiped after using the restroom, but a several times it was a gush of red. OB said that as long as it didn't get heavier it wasn't an issue, especially since I wasn't having any cramps.


----------



## bunyhuny

*minimoocow- *Yeah. That doctor sounds like a jerk. No point in passing up a free scan, but yeah, switching after that seems like it will definitely be for the best. Just don't let him get to you next time if you can help it. His opinions obviously aren't based on facts. Good luck to us both at next week's scans! <3


----------



## LockandKey

First tri is killing me. I have no energy or motivation to do anything. I'm constantly tired or constantly sick. I dread eating. I have not done anything I enjoy for days. I'm grumpy and just plain miserable. I hate not feeling like myself. I hope this passes soon :(


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thank God - Baby is measuring 7 w 1 day with a heartbeat of 150 bpm!!!! I was so scared I couldn't even look at the screen while the sonographer was measuring! But I kept hearing her murmur "good," and "great" while she dug around.

Thanks so so much kdmalk, mummy3ds, minimoo and buny for your supportive and calming words. :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats, Fit!! That is wonderful! You must be pleased as punch right now! :D <3 :happydance:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## minimoocow

Nice one Fit! Hope you can relax a bit and enjoy your pregnancy now :thumbup:


----------



## bunyhuny

L&K- Girl, I feel your pain. I am so miserable. :( Last night I finally broke down and took a (pregnancy safe) prescription anti nausea/sleep aid pill (Phenergan), slept 13 hours, and _still_ woke up exhausted at noon. I made it to acupuncture today at 2p and ran a couple errands, but after that (4:30), I was so exhausted I just went home and laid in bed for the rest of the day. I even missed my prenatal yoga class that I was looking forward to. I'm so achy all over, so tired, just plain awful feeling. Being up on my feet for more than 20-30 minutes makes me feel like I'm going to pass out. 

I can't wait until I get to the next trimester. This one is really beating me up. I've resorted to eating candy just to get enough calories to make it through the day. It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats fit! I don't know if I'm gonna be able to look at the screen either.


----------



## mummy3ds

Fantastic new FIt  
I am just back form my scan and baby blob was there with hb flickering away and now measuring 7+3 so we are over the moon as the 2 mcs stopped growing around 6 weeks  xxx


----------



## Topanga053

bunyhuny said:


> Last night I finally broke down and took a (pregnancy safe) prescription anti nausea/sleep aid pill (Phenergan), slept 13 hours, and _still_ woke up exhausted at noon. I made it to acupuncture today at 2p and ran a couple errands, but after that (4:30), I was so exhausted I just went home and laid in bed for the rest of the day.

OMG that sounds like heaven! :haha: I am so jealous. I have a full-time, fairly stressful job w/a long commute and a toddler, so a day like that is nothing but a dream!!!!

Congrats to the ladies who have had good scans this week!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on your fantastic scan mommy3ds!! It's the best feeling in the world. :)


----------



## EverythingXd

Great news Fit_mama and Mummy3DS :happydance:

I've also had my scan today, and saw little bean with the heart beating away! They dated me at 6+1, which I believe I am 6+4 or 6+5. I'm trying not to worry about it too much though as my estimate was based from O date and I had an IB 11 days after that so I could easily be a couple of days out. Plus, the sonographer said baby was hiding away in a back corner so she was finding it difficult to get an accurate measurement. 

They didn't tell me how fast heartbeat was either so I don't have a lot to go on! All they gave me was CRL as 5.3mm x


----------



## bunyhuny

Well, I'm apparently not dealing well with the whole measuring behind thing. I know that both my OB and my perinatologist are saying that everything looks perfect, but after the last year and a half, I'm having such a hard time believing them. I've been having 2-3 panic attacks an hour all day. OB is having me come into the office today to talk to her about how I'm feeling. I'm hoping she'll send me for a scan to ease my worries. I don't know why I'm having such a hard time coping with this pregnancy, but I really, really am. Is anyone else this freaked out?


----------



## kdmalk

Congrats on all the great scans. I didn't look at the screen until she said "well, you're definitely pregnant." Lol. I was thinking "well what is that supposed to mean? Of course I'm pregnant!" And then she pointed out the little hb.

Buny, I'm glad your ob is seeing you for reassurance. Remember that the measurements for gestation are based on averages for that day. So you may be exactly on track, but if baby is on the lower side of average, you might measure a few days earlier. That is why they usually say you are alright if you measure within a week of where you should be. Keep in mind they also give a margin of error with the measurements. Mine was 6+3 +/- 2 days when I went in at 6+6 and I feel good about that. My doctor said that is perfectly on track, and I trust her. I think you are fine. Hope you get a peek at baby to reassure you anyway. Let us know.


----------



## SammyBat

Hooray for all the great scans! So wishing I had one coming up soon (first u/s in about 5 weeks...).

Nausea has significantly lessened today (blessing and a curse - was my "at least I am certain I am pregnant sign"), but the fatigue is out of control. Luckily I could take the day off from work today.

Any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## Spudtastic

Bunyhuny - I completely understand you are freaking out. I've cried three times already today and it's only 10am. My ms has gone today and yesterday. I'm scared this is my third loss in a row. It's my gut instinct and I'm feeling panicked and devastated already.


----------



## bunyhuny

That's what my gut keeps saying, too. I soooo wish this was easier for all of us. Pregnancy after loss is just so hard!!!

I'm about to go in for an ultrasound, hopefully everything is okay. In just so freaked out. My nausea has been so much less the last few days and my bbs have stopped hurting (though I'm sure that could be because of the new bras...). I'll update soon. Wish me luck.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hugs Buny and Spud. :hugs: I felt the same way earlier this week and was certain I'd get bad news at my u/s - but I was wrong. The second things didn't go 120% perfect I turned into a basket case and just waited for history to repeat itself. In an ideal world we'd all measure ahead with hcg levels doubling into infinity and not have a single hiccup...but unfortunately pregnancy doesn't work like that.

It is so hard not to be terribly anxious at times after loss.

Buny, good luck but I don't think you'll need it. Glad they're letting you see your LO, you've earned the right to be reassured!

Heather those hcg levels can cause so much stress I know...try not to worry though, yours are doing what they are supposed to!


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks for being there for me today, everyone. I'm so glad we all have each other for this incredibly stressful time. The support is amazing. 

I went in for the ultrasound today and am really, really thankful to be able to report that the baby has caught back up again. Today (7+1) he/she measured in at 9mm with a heart rate of 132 bpm. I am so, so, so relieved. OB called after to tell me that she went over every aspect of the pregnancy- sac, yolk, baby, area around the sac, etc, etc, etc, is about as perfect as one could hope for. Baby is measuring 7+0, and as every other scan I've had beside this last Monday put me one day behind, she says this is absolutely perfect growth. She said she can't find a single thing wrong at this point and she's really pleased with today's results. My next appt is on Thursday and I'll have my "official" intake then (complete with scan). 

Thanks again for all the support today. This pregnancy is tougher than I thought it would be. You all are the best. <3


----------



## minimoocow

Oh buny that is great news so pleased for you. How is your anxiety now? Has it completely eased up? Panic attacks are horrible. I had one this week for the first Tim in ages. I think the hormones dont help so dont beat yourself up about it x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kdmalk

Heather, I love that you put the names at the top. I might do that too!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## EverythingXd

Buny that's great news about your latest scan, so glad your baby has had a growth spurt! :thumbup: I hope your panic attacks have eased up now, I had some a couple of years back and they are so scary.

Kd - I like the group name January Blizzards and can't think of a good alternative x

Heather, I'm having a girl vibe this time which is new to me because with both my boys I had a strong boy vibe.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

minimoocow- Thanks hun. I'm sorry you're suffering through the panic, too. It's awful. :( How are you feeling today? Have you found some good ways to deal with the stress? I'm still having some anxiety, but it's much more under control. I've been prone to panic attacks since my first miscarriage and they've gotten worse after every loss. Never had several in one day before, though. That was scary. But yeah, I'm a lot less stressed now. 

Heather.1987- Thank you much. :) I love your girl name by the way. That's so cool that it matches yours.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello ladies
I'm feeling abit better this morning after another vomit. this has to be the hardest pregnancy. I feel like I shouldn't freak out to my husband all the time because I realise it's hard for him too. 
Buny - I'm so happy your scan went well. Are you getting scans often?
I have a scan on 2nd June when I'm hoping for good news.

I haven't thought of any names yet though If baby is a boy dh wants to name him Clyde. I don't really like the name but he has his heart set on it.


----------



## minimoocow

Getting nervous about my rescan now. I was ok about it for the past 10 days but with 2 days to go dh said tonight that he's told work he might not be in on Thursday. I.e. If its bad news. I know he was trying to reassure me he would be there if I needed him but honestly its made me feel really crap :-(


----------



## Spudtastic

Aw minimoocow. Men can have the best intentions that go wrong. I'm sure your scan will be fine and you're lucky that dh is preparing to be there to support you whatever happens. 
Please have confidence that it will be fine. I know it's easier said than done because I had a dream last night that I closed my eyes and cried through my whole scan and missed it all which is something I would never do in real life.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kdmalk

So I ate dinner with no problems last night. And aside from almost losing it when I brushed my teeth this morning, I have eaten a full breakfast and lunch today with no problems whatsoever. This worries me. It's too early to feel good again.


----------



## kdmalk

Well, scratch that. I have spent the last hour walking around the house with my trash bag and dry heaving. Such pleasure to be found in pregnancy. Lol


----------



## bunyhuny

Felt like crud all weekend. Didn't even get out of bed Sunday. Managed to get up and dressed today so I could go for a drive with DH to look at potential future neighborhoods. Felt awful the whole time, but it was nice getting to spend the day with him. I'm so exhausted. I don't know how it's even possible to feel this awful for this long. 


minimoocow- Awwww, hunny. :hugs: I think everything is going to be just fine. Husbands just say really dumb things sometimes when they're trying to be supportive. Most of them really have no idea what they're saying. I think your scan is going to be absolutely wonderful. <3


----------



## Spudtastic

I've also felt like shite all day too. Morning sickness with dd was 24/7 until 31 weeks. I keep telling myself my dd needs a sibling so she's not alone in the world when dh and I are old. That keeps me going.

I can't wait until we're all out of the first tri.

When do you all plan on telling everyone? 
We want to wait until 14 weeks for everyone including parents this time. With dd I told everyone at 6 weeks, with my 8 week mc we hadn't told anybody. With my mmc we'd told parents at 7 weeks and everyone at 11 weeks.


----------



## EverythingXd

Good luck Minimoo and Heather for your scans. I know how nervous you both must be, and I have my fingers crossed for you guys. 

It's great to hear so many of you are feeling rotten! :haha: I have thankfully joined you in the last few days, I'm feeling hungry between meals and that hunger is gradually feeling more like nausea (woop!).

I may have to wait 7 weeks until my next scan... I'll be over 13 weeks but I'm on holiday for a week before that. I'm considering getting a private early scan for reassurance at 9/10 weeks before we go on holiday. The problem is, if it's bad news it will ruin our holiday :shrug:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## minimoocow

Thanks everyone but not feeling too hopeful for tomorrow. Just picked up my progesterone levels that were tested last Thursday and they have fallen from 90+ to 43

I know they can fluctuate a little but that seems like too much to me. I am on cyclocest anyway so I think they should be higher than that . . . feeling pretty miserable right now :cry:


----------



## kdmalk

minimoo- 43 is still good. Mine were in the 40's after I had already started progesterone, so I think you are still alright. I have no idea what cyclocest is, but assuming some sort of progesterone??? Everything could still be fine. Try to stay calm.

Hope everything goes well tomorrow. :hugs:

AFM, I feel like a walking ball of vomit.... except that I still have not puked. I just walk around gagging and dry heaving all day. Even DH is starting to feel sorry for me, which is impressive. I have been trying not to be too needy, and I think he can tell that I am feeling worse than I let on, so he has been super sweet. I guess that is a plus. I imagine my face looks very strange all day at work while I walk around trying to convince my food to stay down. lol


----------



## minimoocow

Oh and to top it off just been to the bathroom and I've got some brown/yellow spotting. Could today get any better?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Topanga053

Congrats, Heather!!! So exciting!!!

Mini- I am so sorry that your progesterone levels have fallen and that you had some spotting. Has that stopped? Is your scan today? I'm thinking of you and hoping that it goes well. :hugs:

As far as telling people, we've done it a little differently for all three of our pregnancies. For the first, we started telling work and close friends around 8 weeks when things SEEMED to be going fine. of course, that was when we had a MMC. After I had the D&C, we ended up just posting about it on FB because so many people were asking and it was impossible to keep track of who we still had to tell privately about the loss. So we didn't announce that pregnancy on FB, but did announce the miscarriage. 

With LO, we waited until 12 weeks. This time, we've already announced. Since we saw a healthy heartbeat at the scan, we figured we would announce. We know there's still a cognizable risk, but we figured that even if there's a loss, we will probably end up telling quite a few people anyway (and I might need some time off from work), so we thought there was no point in hiding it, if we were going to tell people even if we lose it. Also, ALL of my co-workers and friends and family were INCREDIBLY supportive after my miscarriage, so I knew I would need to depend on that support again.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

That's great Heather congratulations!!

Hope all goes well for you today Mini, thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## minimoocow

Congrats Heather - lovely first scan result!

The hospital phoned and have put my scan back by an hour so not until 8.15 tonight (2 and a half hours to go!)

I'm not expecting good news but will post later when I get back. Spotting stopped after 30 mins or so last night and no more today so that's a bonus. Was told to double up the cyclogest though so lots of leakage today which had me running to the loo to check every hour!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Mini moo - good luck at your scan. I'm thinking of you. I hope it goes well.

Heather - amazing scan. Congratulations.


----------



## bunyhuny

Congratulations, Heather! Awesome news! And congrats on gaining 3 days all at once. :)

Mini- I hope the scan went well. Thinking good thoughts for you! <3 I'm glad the spotting went away, it sounds like it never got heavy, so that's great news. From my understanding, progesterone can rise and fall during pregnancy (and is higher or lower at different times of day even!), so hopefully that is all that is happening. 


Afm- DH and I are probably going to hold off on telling family about the pregnancy until 20-ish weeks when we go down to visit my mom this summer. It's not that we would hide a miscarriage, it's just that since we've been trying for so long, everyone is so emotionally invested in the outcome and they say incredibly stupid and insensitive things whenever I'm pregnant or when they're talking about one of my losses. I can't take care of everyone else's emotional needs and fears while trying to function within my own stress and worry. I just know my mom would call after every scan and every appt to analyze every little detail and result and number to the point of having me terrified and on edge more than I already am. She would read article after article and recite them all back to me until I can no longer function. She has done that every single pregnancy and she makes it so much about her, and how hard this is for her, and what she feels and thinks and needs. I really, really, really cannot deal with that again right now. 

Morning sickness doesn't hit hard if I stay laying down, but rears it's ugly head within a few minutes of standing up. Of course, now I'm afraid of standing up because it feels so horrible. I'm getting really down on myself about staying in bed, I feel like I'm being lazy and unhealthy and a crappy future mom, but I'm so wiped out from the constant nausea that it's just really nice not to have to deal with it for a little while.

Tomorrow morning is my 8 week scan. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## Spudtastic

I think if i have a loss this time (though I hope not) I would tell my parents and friends. By nottelling everyone I'm avoiding those comments from people who think they're trying to help but get it totally wrong. one person in particular said lot's of inappropriate things like
'miscarriage is really common. You shouldn't be upset'
And when I needed an erpc the same person said 'oh I wouldn't do that you can still die from general anesthetic'. They were just two of many From this one person. 
Then there was the friend who went on about how lucky I was the baby died because it was deformed (she was speculating) and how lucky I was that it didn't happen at 30 weeks and I should feel happy. And she just went on and on and on.

I guess those two particular people just rubbed me up the wrong way but one was really well meaning.


----------



## Spudtastic

Buny - I understand. Your mum sounds emotionally draining on you. And it's hard to talk to parents abput these things. I know mine wouldn't take me talking to them about their behavior the right way.

I'd love to keep everything a secret until 20 weeks but I think I'll crack at 14.


----------



## bunyhuny

Spud- People say really ridiculous things, don't they? Drives me crazy. My sister recently got married and decided to use the song that DH and I played when we were preparing our first lost baby for cremation as her wedding song for walking down the isle. Given, she didn't know that it was his song when she picked it, but I told her two months before the wedding (as soon as I found out she had picked it) that I wouldn't be able to deal with her playing it. So she says she'll change it, then we get to the rehearsal and when she start walking in, they cue up his song. Of course, I totally lose it in front of everyone and walk out of the rehearsal bawling my eyes out. After the rehearsal her fiance's mom walks up to me and asks what's going on. I start to tell her about my miscarriage and it being the song we picked out for saying goodbye to our baby, and she said she already knew all that (since apparently my sister discussed mt miscarriage with this woman that I don't even know and they decided together that my sister shouldn't have to give up her wedding song). So yeah, she KNEW what was wrong, she just wanted to make it clear she thought I was being a whiny baby. After that, I went up to my sister and said that it was really hurtful that she didn't at least give me warning that she didn't change it, and she literally told me that I need to realize that my miscarriage hurt other people besides just me and I need to stop acting like it's all about my feelings. Then she said she wouldn't be changing the song and I should think of it as her way of including my son in the ceremony. I held my tongue since it was her wedding, and as matron of honor I figured I had to support her even if she was being an obnoxious bridezilla, but my god it hurt.

Oh, and once my entire family found out what she did, they all agreed that it was her wedding and if she wanted to play that song I needed to keep my mouth shut and deal with it.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## EverythingXd

Minimoo I hope your scan is going / has gone ok. It's good that the spotting didn't last long although I'm sure it was scary as hell. Really hoping for a positive outcome for you.

Heather that's so good to hear! I am now predicting a BOY for you!! Both of my boys due dates were put earlier after scans - that's all I'm basing my prediction on! I haven't even had any girls to compare! Lol.

I have now told 3 close friends. The first one I told, was bizarre - I went round to see her a few days after getting my BFP and she said "did you tell me you were pregnant? I had a dream that you did, but it was so real now I'm confused. Was it a dream?" Weird! Well, I had to tell her!!


----------



## EverythingXd

Oh Buny, can't believe your sister couldn't find an alternative song for her wedding :hugs: I guess if that particular song means so much to the pair of them but they could've definitely warned you, and what on earth was that comment about your MC hurting other people?! Crazily insensitive. Stay strong. 

Good luck for your 8 week scan tomorrow


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks, hun. Apparently the song was the wedding song in Twilight, which I didn't know, and that's my sisters favorite movie. Her fiance didn't give a crap about the song, my sister just wanted to play some teen vampire romance song since she's so into twilight. I can't believe she was willing to hurt me so much just because she really likes some movie.


----------



## Spudtastic

Buny - I can't believe your sister didn't change her song. If you were my sister I would have changed it no questions asked. I'm so sorry to hear this and that you had to go through that at what should have been a hsppy time.

Everything - that is wierd. Perhaps your friend is physic. 

I have heard somewhere too that girls measure behind at early scans....my dd measured behind as did my mmc and I took a urine gender test for that and the result was girl. Very interesting.


----------



## Spudtastic

I had some more blood on the tp today. However I'm hoping it's just from a bit of thrush I have. Scan on Tuesday.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Topanga053

Buny- oh. Hell. No. I just can't even. If she reeeaaallllyyy couldn't live with another song, to not even notify you?!??? And then to say that your miscarriage hurt others too??? And for your family to take her side? After everything you have been through? Unbelievable. I am just completely speechless.

I would have told her to stuff it and find a new matron of honor.


----------



## bunyhuny

Topanga053 said:


> Buny- oh. Hell. No. I just can't even. If she reeeaaallllyyy couldn't live with another song, to not even notify you?!??? And then to say that your miscarriage hurt others too??? And for your family to take her side? After everything you have been through? Unbelievable. I am just completely speechless.
> 
> I would have told her to stuff it and find a new matron of honor.

And this is exactly why I haven't told her about this pregnancy yet. Until this all happened, she would have been the one family member I would have confided in... but after all that, no friggin way.


----------



## bunyhuny

Spudtastic said:


> I had some more blood on the tp today. However I'm hoping it's just from a bit of thrush I have. Scan on Tuesday.


The spotting really is just so annoying/scary/frustrating! I hate it so much. I had a tiny bit on Monday and it freaked me out, too.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

I was just thinking the same thing. I hope she's alright.


----------



## kdmalk

I keep getting on to check....


----------



## Spudtastic

Me too. I hope she's ok.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Ditto. Really hope everything is okay mini and you're just getting some well deserved rest.

The 1st trimester is nothing if not nerve wracking. :-/


----------



## Spudtastic

bunyhuny said:


> Spudtastic said:
> 
> 
> I had some more blood on the tp today. However I'm hoping it's just from a bit of thrush I have. Scan on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> The spotting really is just so annoying/scary/frustrating! I hate it so much. I had a tiny bit on Monday and it freaked me out, too.Click to expand...

I really really think I just scratched myself whilst itching (sorry if tmi). Feeling better now. Yeah spotting of any sorts sucks especially after losses.

I have yet to bury my little one. She's in the freezer poor thing. I'm waiting for spring when a tree will grow.

Buny - after your story about your sisters wedding and everyone getting on her side it really makes me think that feelings about miscarriages are disregarded so much by people. It's quite sad because it's a loss of a child.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## minimoocow

Hello all

Well it wasn't good news. No development from 2 weeks ago so its a 3rd miscarriage :cry:

Being referred to the hospital today and have requested a D&C as tried the natural way last time and it took 9 week of on-off heavy bleeding. Was eventually given tablets which did nothing and I still bled for another few weeks after so hoping the surgical option will be a quicker end to the misery.

I'm not sure where this leaves us now as we've been trying 3.5 years and had 3 early losses and no live births. Although I'm 8 nearly 9 weeks the baby didn't develop past 5 weeks which is the same as the last 2 times. 

Many thanks for all your prayers and good wishes. It has really meant a lot over the last couple of days.

Wishing you all a happy and healthy 8 (or 7) remaining months. I'll be popping back over in Jan to see your baby photos :happydance:

Much love to you all

Mini x


----------



## bunyhuny

Mini, I am so, so, so sorry. I know how much pain you're in right now and I wish I could take that pain away. My heart is with you tonight. If you need to talk or rant or cry or anything, you can message me any time. Lots and lots of love to you. :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

Mini - I am so very sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I hope you have got some good people to look after you. X x


----------



## minimoocow

Thanks ladies. I feel miserable right now but know it will pass. Stayed off work as started a little crappy and pink spotting so not sure if its the start of something. OH just popped home to check on me (yep I'm still here!) but it was nice to see him - looked quite sexy in his dirty work stuff :haha: I never get to see that normally just suit and tie but he's working on site today!


----------



## SammyBat

Mini - thinking of you! So sorry for your loss. 

Prayers sent your way.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kdmalk

Oh, mini. I know there is nothing anyone can say right now. So sorry you are having to deal with this pain again. I hope you and dh are able to get some answers.


----------



## Topanga053

Oh Mini, I am so sorry. :hugs: I hope they do some testing for you and give you some answers. In the mean time, I know it doesn't help your grief for this loss, but I have a couple of friends IRL who had anywhere from 3-5 losses. It was horrible, but BOTH of them went on to have healthy, beautiful children. I'm sure the same will be true for you soon. <3


----------



## careermom06

Hello. I was hoping to be added here. I just found out I was pregnant last week after two miscarriages last year. First one was a blighted ovum (missed miscarriage) and 2nd one i miscarried 2 weeks after finding out. My betas werent doubling. This time around I kept getting faint BFPs so I went for a beta and it was 6. The 2nd beta 48 hours later was 15. Ob nurse was happy with that becuase it more than doubled. I switched doctors and my first appt isnt until june 8. I am very nervous. As it stands now my due date is January 25.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Mini I am so sorry. :hugs: Glad your DH is looking out for you (and dressing sexy to boot!). Hope they do some testing so you get your rainbow as soon as possible.

Welcome careermom and congrats! If you are feeling nervous then you are in good company over here - I'm a bundle of nerves myself after losing my first baby during the 14th week.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sorry kd I know you asked ages ago and I'm just now responding...I like the January Blizzards and am perfectly happy with it. The only other name I could think of was the January Jujubes, LOL.

In terms of a banner isn't there a section somewhere on bnb where the ladies make customized banners? I think so anyway. :)


----------



## kdmalk

I posted a request there a while back and haven't gotten a response yet. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

I'm so sorry for your loss mini, that's terrible. I hope they manage to figure out why this has continued to happen to you :hugs:

I'm just now trying to catch up with everything. I'm feeling a bit better after some awful nausea. Had my first midwife appointment yesterday, and have a dating scan coming up on Monday :happydance: 

KD, I see you've chosen Everett for a boy name, I love it, but am biased as I have an Everett :blush: 

Still not settled on my names, I'm not looking much, but not changing my mind either, still have Adam Johnathan and Camilla Violet as my top names


----------



## careermom06

Heather.1987 said:


> Welcome career!

Thank you!


----------



## EverythingXd

Mini I'm so so sorry to see your bad news, I could cry for you. I hope you find the D&C less traumatic than letting nature take it's course. You should get a referral now so I hope you get some answers as to why this has happened :hugs: Take time to grieve and I hope you get your rainbow very soon x

Welcome Career, you're so right - this is very scary after a loss. Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for you this time :hugs:

Lock - good luck for Monday! I have my booking in appointment with the midwife on Monday.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey hunnies. Just had my 8+0 ultrasound, now going to acupuncture, then heading back to the doctor for the ultrasound review. Hopefully everything is still good. The techs at the office never say much. (And this one was rude and incredibly rough as well, so no getting any empathy out of her.) I could see that the baby is back to measuring a few days behind again, though it may just be the angle the tech measured from. I don't think she's very practiced at her job... The heartbeat has continued to accelerate correctly and is 162 today. Oh! And I was able to get a picture to take with me. Baby has little hands and feet now! I'll post more and upload the pic after the doctor visit.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kdmalk

Lock- we picked Everett with our first pregnancy and have never looked back. We love it. We have changed girl names with each pregnancy. Apparently we just can't be satisfied there. Hope you have a nice appointment on Monday.

Heather- don't worry! I'm sure all is fine. I know it can be tough to stay in that mindset though!

Buny- can't wait to hear all about it. So excited to see your picture.

Someone is working on our group banner now and it will be ready in a few days! I stuck with blizzards since nobody seemed to take issue with it.

I am still feeling nauseous a lot, and still haven't puked. Appointment is tomorrow morning at 10:30, so just hoping baby is still growing. I am 8+5 today, which is how far I was when we found out baby no longer had a hb in our first pregnancy. I am obviously very anxious about tomorrow, but I keep reminding myself that measuring 6+3 at the last appointment means we have the biggest baby we have ever had, and things are probably fine! Especially since I was feeling like myself my entire pregnancy when we had the mmc, and this one has been worlds different. If you are thinking about me tomorrow, please say a quick prayer for me and peanut. If we lose this baby, we will probably adopt. And I really want to grow at least one of my kids myself. :haha: Really hoping to see a squirming 8+6 baby tomorrow!


----------



## kdmalk

Welcome, career! I'll add you! This is a wonderful group of ladies!


----------



## bunyhuny

Career- Welcome! I hope you have a great pregnancy! :wave: Sorry you're so nervous. Seems that's kinda the norm in these parts. Anxiety is no fun. :hugs:

kdmalk- Yay nausea! :sick: So weird that something so sickening can be such a good sign. Good luck at your scan tomorrow! Scans get so much more fun starting at 8 weeks. (At least that's my conclusion after my scan today.) LO finally starts to look like a baby!

Heather.1987- I feel like that as soon as every scan is done. I wish I could have a little camera implanted that would give me 24 hour access to how my baby is doing. 


AFM: Just had my "official pregnancy intake" with my (current) OB. She's who I'm with until I'm off all the meds, then I'm released to pick my delivery doctor/midwife. She said she went over the ultrasound and everything still looks perfect. I took a moment to talk to her about my high anxiety levels and she says if it will make me feel better, she will schedule me an ultrasound each week so that I can see the baby regularly. Once I get to 12 weeks, we'll switch to weekly doppler visits, I think. My next appt is a week from today.


Today's baby pic. Little upside-down monkey. 8+0, 12-13(ish)mm, 162bpm. 
(Check out those cute little hands and feet!!!)

​


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Kd I'm sure everything will be great tomorrow! Even though it's hard to believe after loss the odds are greatly in your favor once you've seen a good heartbeat and a baby measuring an appropriate size. :thumbup:

Buny congrats on another great scan, little bean is looking great! Pretty sure I won't be allowed another scan until 12 weeks so I'll live vicariously through you.

I plan to ask DH to order me a doppler when I get home to keep myself from going insane.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bbennett

Hi hope it's not to late to join. I am also due in January. I haven't had a miscarriage, but this is our first pregnancy after loosing our 2 year old son and it's been nerve wrecking.


----------



## 5mum5

Hi and congrats everyone I have been lurking here. Terrified that the minute I post things will turn bad. I am 43 EEEKK lol and have 5 precious children. I have had several miscarriages. All but one were before we had seen a heart beat on ultrasound. Except my last one which was February last year. I had had an early scan showing heartbeat. Went for my 12 week nuchal to find the baby had died. It was a really awful miscarriage (long story). I had my second scan yesterday which showed 6 weeks 2 days and with a heartbeat. I have been spotting on and off. Even more so since the internal scan (where she was having a good look at my cervix). I was induced early with all five and they were all on the small side. So not sure if I will get to January but hoping so.


----------



## bunyhuny

*bbennett-* Welcome hun. :wave: Congrats on your pregnancy. I am so incredibly sorry about your son. I can't even imagine. I hope you have a nice, easy pregnancy and that it helps heal the hole in your heart. :hugs:

*
AFM: *I spent the evening working on my (IRL) pregnancy journal. Pics!

​


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Welcome bbennett and 5mum!

bbennett so sorry to hear about your son. :hugs:

Sorry to hear about your miscarriages 5mum.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kdmalk

Peanut is perfect. Measured right at 8+6 and even WIGGLED FOR US!!!! Looked just like a little gummy bear.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

So happy for you kd, that is great!!!


----------



## bunyhuny

Yay kd! That's awesome! And a wiggle, too. <3

Heather- That's about what I'm able to get down right now (plus cheezits). :blush:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Spudtastic

Kd heathet and buny - yay for awesome scans. Buny I love the collage you have made. 

Bennet - welcome. I'm so sorry to hear about your son. I cannot even imagine the pain you have been through. Congratulations on this pregnancy 

Mum - welcome. Congratulations on your pregnancy. Sorry to hear about your 12 week scan and drawn out miscarriage. This sounds exactly like mine. We saw a heartbeat at 6 weeks and no heartbeat on the 12 week scan.

Afm - I'm struggling to remain positive. My morning sickness has gone and this is never a good sign. I also have a bad ache in my stomach. I told my husband this morning and he looked so crestfallen in an instant. I'm really hoping that morning sickness is just different but it would be unlikely.


----------



## LockandKey

that's really adorable buny, you're so crafty and creative <3

that's great about your scan KD

Only 3 more days till my first scan! :happydance: Then I get to see the little bugger that keeps making me so sick!


----------



## sportysgirl

:hi: ladies.

I would like to join you. I am cautiously pregnant following a 2nd tri loss in February. Taking a day at a time right now.

My edd is 31/1/16.

Happy and healthy 9 months to you all. xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## ESwemba84

So I've been stalking this thread. I ended up having my first ultrasound on Tuesday because of some spotting, and got the shock of my life. Twins!!!!!! So far, so good! There were fetal poles in both sacs, and even saw one baby's heartbeat! I have a follow up scan on Tuesday....I cant wait!
 



Attached Files:







11018345_10152767570252665_5318636824569455646_n.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EverythingXd

Welcome to the new ladies :wave: So sorry about your son BB, absolutely tragic.

Great news on your scans Kd and Buny, and... Twins ESwemba!! How exciting! I love your pregnancy journal Buny. 

Spud, sorry you're feeling down about the loss of MS. It does fluctuate, so maybe it will come back? My OH said I was in tears when pregnant with DS2 because my MS had disappeared and I apparently convinced myself I wasn't pregnant any more. I can't really remember to be honest, but I am a natural worrier so it doesn't surprise me! I think I was pretty scared through both DS pregnancies, but this seems to be on another level since my ectopic and having turned 40. Do you still have other symptoms Spud? Sore boobs perhaps? Do you have another scan coming up? x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations es. What an amazing surprise.


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats to the new ladies. Welcome here. :happydance:

I had strong, pressurey, period-like cramps all evening and all night last night, enough that I could still feel them after taking a couple Tylenol. Scared me to dearth. It's calmed down now and the sickness is still here, so I guess it's just my uterus going nuts with all the growth. Man, did I freak out though. Was so scared I was having a miscarriage as that's how it started when I lost my first pregnancy. Plus, last night was the first cramping I've had this pregnancy, so it kind of came out of left field.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Topanga053

I remember a decent amount of cramping with DD. Scared the sh*t out of me!! I've been expecting it more this time, so it's not been as scary.


----------



## Spudtastic

Everything - thanks. Two days of no ms really threw me but it's back this morning. My two year old came to see me throwing up in the toilet. She asked 'what are you doing mummy?' I said I'm being sick because I'm not very well'. So dd says 'ok mummy. When you have finished coughing you come and do drawing with me'. So cute.
I am a natural worrier too. Even though I had a mc before dd my pregnancy with dd was worry free. It was lovely. This time I just worry about everything. I think also because I wanted less of an age gap between two kids and it just gets wider and wider and I get older and older. 

Buny - sorry to hear about the cramping. Its scary but probably is your uterus growing. It's no wonder giving birth hurts so much when a small amount of growth can hurt alot too. I hope you are feeling better now.

Welcome sporty and eswemba. Wow twins es. How exciting. 

I have a scan Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## bunyhuny

Well, ladies. I e-mailed Dr Sher, the lead immunological IVF doctor in the US, to ask him a couple questions about my meds since my OB and perinatologist don't seem to have a lot of answers about when really is best to wean me off all of them. (Dr Sher is one of the few IVF doctors who will answer anyone's questions, patient or not.) 

I told him about my previous IVF cycles and what happened in each of my pregnancies, and then asked what he thought about my meds and if I should stay on them longer than I'm currently set to stay on then- And he pretty much said that what I'm doing isn't enough and that even though things look fine right now, I'm likely going to miscarry sometime in the next month. 

He said that he thinks it's an alloimmune issue (or possibly an autoimmune issue) that need IV intralipids, not just pednisone and lovenox, and that there is nothing that can be done at this point besides pray that my baby lives and hope that he is wrong in his diagnostic assumptions. Oh, and that if he's right and I lose the baby, I should set up an appt with him to get proper IVF treatment. 

Mother of. Who scares the heck out of a pregnant woman like that??? Shouldn't he have just said that everything is probably fine, but if it doesn't work out I should try intralipids as he thinks that would be my best bet at a healthy baby? I mean really, who just straight up tells a woman that her baby has likely already been handed a death sentence and it just hasn't happened quite yet.

As if the rest of the first trimester wasn't going to be hard enough.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kdmalk

Welcome, new ladies! Bbennett, what is your due date? I'll get you added to the first page.

Sorry I haven't been around. I had a very busy past couple days and am just now getting to relax. I know I won't be able to respond to everything, so I'll just grab some highlights.

Eswemba- congrats on twins! Are you super excited?! Do you plan to find out the sex of the babies or are you a team yellow?

Buny- uh...... wtf, bro? That is all I can say. He can't possibly diagnose you over the internet like that. I understand that he may be an expert, but medicine doesn't work like that. He has no tests to back up his theory, so don't let that get to you. If everything has been alright so far, I am sure everything will be just fine this time. My friend is 14 weeks and went to the ER yesterday for some heavy bleeding and they made her wait over 4 hours. When she asked a nurse why she kept getting pushed back in the line, he said "it's not like we can do anything for your miscarriage anyway. Want a pad?" And she burst into tears. Her baby is just fine. Everything checked out perfectly and they borrowed a Doppler and listened to baby's heartbeat again this morning and tonight. Long story to say don't let anyone try to tell you you are having a miscarriage with no information to back it up. Don't let that doctor scare you and put stress on you for no reason. He should be ashamed

AFM, my doc gave me a nausea pill.... Dyclegis? Maybe? Something like that. Vitamin b6 and antihistamine. Take it before bed. I was wary, but she assured me it is completely safe. I did some research myself and decided to take it for some relief yesterday, and I had a much better day today (it's delayed release so taking it at night is supposed to last through the next day). Went with a friend to the maternity store this afternoon and ended up finding some cheap stuff that will be great for me in the fall when I am nice and fat! I also got a comfy bra to sleep in because my boobs are hurting so much. That's about all with me. Can't believe I am 9 weeks today! It feels unreal. I can't wait to get a bump and start feeling little kicks!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

Heather- I am probably getting a prescription for diclegis on Monday. My OB says it's the only one that is FDA approved for pregnancy and has passed all the testing. I think I'm going to go for it. 

kd- Happy 9 weeks! <3 I'm glad today was better. Nausea is a PITA, for sure. I wasn't expecting it to be so bad, so I think I'm going to get some of that Diclegis, too. Congrats on the new maternity bra. They sure make life a lot more comfortable. And yeah, I don't know what was up with this doctor, but he sure doesn't know how to talk to pregnant women. I don't care if he's the biggest expert in the world- and I don't care if he really does think my pregnancy is doomed- he really should not be saying things like that! His clinic is now crossed off my list of potential future providers. Until his message, I had thought maybe we'd try him out if something bad happened this time around. What a friggin jerk.


----------



## EverythingXd

Buny what a dreadful man! He sounds like one of those plumbers who tells you what an awful job the last person did to your bathroom (even if they didn't), make it sound like they know what they're talking about, and tell you how they can fix it so they get work from you. Sounds like a con man... I cannot possibly see how he would be able to diagnose without examining you and having a lot more info than you could've given in your email. Insensitive and unprofessional. Please do not take it to heart x

Spud - I'm so glad your MS came back, haha! Hopefully you won't feel as nervous leading up to your scan on Tuesday now... hope everything is perfect :cloud9:


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

I am worried because I haven't had any nausea at all. and I am 7 weeks 3 days. usually by now. I am really feeling it. is that a bad sign?


----------



## sportysgirl

Buy how insensitive of that man, he didn't need to write it so bluntly. Like you said he could have just said we can try x,y,z if this pregnancy doesn't work.

Kd glad you got something for the nausea and that you had a better day. 

Heather I hope you can get hold of something safe for your nausea. 

2kids maybe your one of those lucky ones who won't get ms this time. Its hard not to worry about lack of symptoms after a loss.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

sportysgirl said:


> Buy how insensitive of that man, he didn't need to write it so bluntly. Like you said he could have just said we can try x,y,z if this pregnancy doesn't work.
> 
> Kd glad you got something for the nausea and that you had a better day.
> 
> Heather I hope you can get hold of something safe for your nausea.
> 
> 2kids maybe your one of those lucky ones who won't get ms this time. Its hard not to worry about lack of symptoms after a loss.

Yeah I worry a lot. especially since I got to 19 weeks last time . :( the longest I have gotten and lost before. so now I am questioning everything.


----------



## sportysgirl

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> sportysgirl said:
> 
> 
> Buy how insensitive of that man, he didn't need to write it so bluntly. Like you said he could have just said we can try x,y,z if this pregnancy doesn't work.
> 
> Kd glad you got something for the nausea and that you had a better day.
> 
> Heather I hope you can get hold of something safe for your nausea.
> 
> 2kids maybe your one of those lucky ones who won't get ms this time. Its hard not to worry about lack of symptoms after a loss.
> 
> Yeah I worry a lot. especially since I got to 19 weeks last time . :( the longest I have gotten and lost before. so now I am questioning everything.Click to expand...

I can totally relate to this. We got to 19 weeks last time too. Sometimes I am ok and try to relax and other times I am terrified. :hugs:


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

sportysgirl said:


> 2kidsplusttc3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sportysgirl said:
> 
> 
> Buy how insensitive of that man, he didn't need to write it so bluntly. Like you said he could have just said we can try x,y,z if this pregnancy doesn't work.
> 
> Kd glad you got something for the nausea and that you had a better day.
> 
> Heather I hope you can get hold of something safe for your nausea.
> 
> 2kids maybe your one of those lucky ones who won't get ms this time. Its hard not to worry about lack of symptoms after a loss.
> 
> Yeah I worry a lot. especially since I got to 19 weeks last time . :( the longest I have gotten and lost before. so now I am questioning everything.Click to expand...
> 
> I can totally relate to this. We got to 19 weeks last time too. Sometimes I am ok and try to relax and other times I am terrified. :hugs:Click to expand...

I am so sorry for your loss. I feel you so very much!! I was so fine yesterday and tonight well just wondering about everything. 
:/ I wish I could just wish us both to the ending line right now so we would know we are ok.
:hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks everybody. I'm trying to not let what he said get to me, but it's hard. This guy is considered on of the top three immunological IVF doctors in the US. Of course, if that's the thing you're known for, I guess you're going to want to tell everyone that's what they have so they'll come see you. DH and I had our DNA run by 23andme a few years ago and have our complete genomes, so we can see if we even fit the first half of the criteria that can be tested for genetically. The other half of the criteria has to be checked outside of pregnancy, so that will come later.

I think it's borderline abusive to tell a woman she might have something that could kill her baby if she can't possibly test for it while pregnant or even start preventative treatment for it after implantation.


----------



## Spudtastic

Buny - what a terrible email from the doctor. I'm shocked to hear it. I agree with what the others said. How can he possibly make a diagnosis via email. 

The first tri sucks big time. I was sick this morning and I've been fine since 10am. I just don't feel pregnant. My scan is 42 hours away. I just wish I could know right now.
dh keeps telling me we were both super positive that the last pregnancy was good and well so maybe I'll be wrong again this time since I'm convinced it's not going well. I love his optimism. However this is how my morning sickness disappeared after the mmc.


----------



## ESwemba84

kdmalk said:


> Eswemba- congrats on twins! Are you super excited?! Do you plan to find out the sex of the babies or are you a team yellow?!

Thank you! Yes very excited, but kinda nervous too. I'm definitely going to find out the sex of the babies. I'm too impatient!

Bunny, that's crazy about that doctor. I'm sorry he said that to you and gave you more anxiety. I'm hoping he's just a jerk and completely wrong. Just because he's a leading doctor doesn't mean he still doesn't make mistakes. Stupid mistakes.


----------



## Topanga053

kdmalk said:


> My friend is 14 weeks and went to the ER yesterday for some heavy bleeding and they made her wait over 4 hours. When she asked a nurse why she kept getting pushed back in the line, he said "it's not like we can do anything for your miscarriage anyway. Want a pad?"

W.T.F. !?!?!?!?!!??! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I'm so mad for her I could just spit!!! That's COMPLETELY not ok!!!!

My normal doctor's office is AMAAAZING with me (I really have no words for how amazing all of them are, from the nurses to the techs to the doctors). However, when I was about 30 weeks pregnant with DD we got into a minor fender bender where we got rear ended by another car. Even though I felt fine, it be safe, since it was the weekend, I had DH take me to the ER.

Intake: "What's wrong?"
Me: "I'm 30 weeks pregnant and just got into a minor car accident. I just wanted to make sure the baby's ok."
Intake: "Have you called your doctor?"
me: "It's the weekend, so they're closed."
Intake: "Ummmmm..... ok. Come on back." Her tone made it clear she thought I was awful for coming there.

A nurse found DD's heartbeat with a Doppler. Then a nurse practitioner came in and asked me if I was bleeding. I said I didn't know and hadn't checked yet. She said "Ok" and NEVER CHECKED ME FOR BLEEDING BEFORE DISCHARGING ME. Then she told me that if I was delivering in that hospital, they would send me to maternity to monitor me and make sure baby was fine, but because I was delivering elsewhere, they were just going to discharge me.

Umm.. .wtf?!? I get a different standard of care at the ER because of where i'm delivering!?!?

Then my discharge paperwork said I was there because of a stomach pain and that I should notify them if my period didn't come on time.

Ummm... yeah, pretty sure my period isn't coming anytime soon. I'm not a doctor, but I'm pretty sure that's how this whole pregnancy thing works.

Geez!


----------



## EverythingXd

Is ER your only option in USA in the night? We have out of hours doctors in the UK, as well as A&E (ER). I went through the out of hours doctors route in January when I had my ectopic (knew I was in a lot of pain but didn't realise I was bleeding internally). I put myself in a taxi and when I got there they gave me morphine and transferred me by ambulance to A&E, didn't even see the waiting room and was dealt with straight away.

Topanga - I got into a minor car accident the night I had DS2. A lorry cut us up and took our front bumper off. It was my due date anyway, but pretty sure the shock started labour off cos it started only a few hours later. I guess your ER thought because you said it was a minor accident there was no risk to the baby, but at 30 weeks you wouldn't want the shock starting off contractions!

On another note, I just woke up and realised one of my socks was off. Looked around for it and it was next to my pillow, I must've took it off in my sleep. Yes I kept my socks on last night cos I was so cold! :rofl: I used to sleepwalk when I was a kid but although I still occasionally talk in my sleep I haven't sleepwalked for years (as far as I know). Just googled it and apparently a change in hormones such as pregnancy can start it up again! Do we have any other sleepwalkers here?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Everything I'm not a sleepwalker now but I did go through a sleepwalking phase as a child..
much to my parents' amusement.

I'd never heard pregnancy could cause sleepwalking before.


----------



## LockandKey

had my first scan today and got to see little bean #3 :cloud9: heart rate was 171 
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11122334_10200782757647886_6637483419052817429_o_zpsrlr4sbt9.jpg


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats, Lock! Look at that adorable little teeny tiny. <3 Are you already totally in love? When is your next appt? How big is your little bean?

Heather- Oh my! I didn't know you could leak so early, but I guess it makes sense with you having given birth before. Can you use the washable pads instead of the throw away ones? Or are they not absorbent enough?

AFM: I finally got a note from my OB saying I was okay to still be getting my b12/b6 injections on Thursday. The perinatologist wrote the injection clinic a note 3 weeks ago saying I didn't really need the shots, so they wouldn't give them to me since I'm pregnant and need a doctor's permission. Well, I talked to my OB on Thursday and she said of course I should be getting them since I don't absorb b12 well at all, and that they help with morning sickness, too, so all the more reason. So I got my injection on Saturday and by the next day the morning sickness had gone back to what it was when I was getting my shots before. Now I'm only minimally sick. Still have terrible food aversion, but I don't feel like I'm dying. I didn't realize that the b12/b6 injection was doing so much. I definitely will not be missing any more injections! I'm also able to sleep again, the anxiety/paranoia has gone away, and everything is a lot more tolerable in general. I've also been able to get liquids down so I'm not dehydrated anymore. Yay!!! (Cramps are still there, though. I guess they'll be sticking around.)


----------



## Spudtastic

I just want to say 
Blob measures 8+1 so due on 11 Jan and a heartbeat of 169. Whoop whoop whoop. 
Thank you everyone for your support. It's been a stressful few weeks but I'm starting to feel a bit more relaxed now. I'll reply to everyone later. I'm just popping in with my scan update.
 



Attached Files:







20150602_164552.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bunyhuny

Spudtastic said:


> I just want to say
> Blob measures 8+1 so due on 11 Jan and a heartbeat of 169. Whoop whoop whoop.
> Thank you everyone for your support. It's been a stressful few weeks but I'm starting to feel a bit more relaxed now. I'll reply to everyone later. I'm just popping in with my scan update.

Yay!! Congrats, girl! I know you were worried. I'm really glad that everything went so well. Cute little bean you got there!!


----------



## LockandKey

My next appointment is the 29th of June and baby is measuring at 9 weeks 1 day, so ahead by 1 day.

Glad your nausea is letting up some buny, mine finally is as well. 

beautiful scan Spud!

Is anyone else having sleeping problems? I seem to be waking up around 3 am and am wide awake for 2 to 3 hrs before finally falling asleep again.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kdmalk

Congrats on all the wonderful scans!!!

Lock- I was having trouble staying asleep at night also. After my doctor gave me that diclegis, I am out like a light for the night. And I have been known to have strange and elaborate dreams, so staying asleep for them to go on and on and on is making my life super strange. Last night I had a dream that hubby and I were in a boat wreck. We drowned, but that's okay because we just became mermaids (no tails, just regular people who can breathe water). So we just moved to this underground community of other mermaids. There were lots of people. And somewhere along the line we met our future friends, so we were like interacting with them across time and I guess we knew we would become mermaids or something. And I kept trying to figure out how to fly while underwater. This dream went on forever. Anyway, ask your doc for some of the good stuff. It has really helped my nausea as well.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on the wonderful scans Lock and Spud!!

LOL at your mermaid dream kd. I have a lot of weird dreams too. The other night I dreamt I had a day off from pregnancy (???) so went to buy a bottle of wine. It was a screw top and the cashier took the cap off and told me a new law had been passed and I had to finish the bottle before I could leave the store. I was panicked and didn't know what to do because I was on my lunch break. Weird. And I don't even miss wine right now. :haha:


----------



## EverythingXd

Aah congrats on your great scans Spud and Lock, awesome news for you both! :cloud9:

What weird dreams Kd and Fit :haha: 

Buny, great that they've sorted your injections and that they are helping with your nausea.

AFM, I've had a rough weekend. Took my cat to the vets on Friday because she hasn't been eating, and vet diagnosed her with chronic kidney disease. They had her in over the weekend, put her on a drip and medicated her, which he said had a good chance of clearing the toxins and then she could come home with ongoing medicine. Unfortunately blood test on Sunday showed no improvement at all and she hasn't eaten anything since Saturday :cry: I went out for 2 hours at lunch time and came home to find she had got on DS2's bed, fallen/climbed off, got her claw stuck in the duvet and was stuck there on the floor with her claw hooked high up. She had wee'd on his rug, she must've been so scared but not strong enough to do anything. So I think it's her time. I've rung the vets and they want me to take her in in half an hour. She's 16, she's been my rascal since 1999. When I had my ectopic she clung to me... she knew there was something wrong bless her. 

It's going to be so hard to say goodbye :cry: RIP Mini Minx xx


----------



## ESwemba84

EverythigXd: I'm so sorry about your cat. I know how hard putting down a pet can be. Sending you comforting thoughts...

Congrats on all the scans!

I also wanted to share my awesome scan from today. My beautiful twins both had heartbeats, and were measuring ahead at 6w5d and 6w6d!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







11265283_10152787154582665_2420943673223430050_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Spudtastic

Beautiful scan eswemba and lock.

Everything - I've only ever sleep walked once after a traumatic event. a man locked me in a cubicle toilet at a camp ground in Venice and attempted to rape me. He did not suceed because luckily I'd had a self defence course a few months before where I was told if you can't get away scream as loud as you can. It will throw your attacker off for a second or two which can be enough to escape. It wOrked. I hope you don't mind me sharing that. I'm online and my identity is hidden so I thought I could give the real reason rather than just saying I experienced a really traumatic event. Anyway I was the tour leader for a coach company and I found myself sleep walking in otber campsites in italy. looking back on it it sounds scary but it was ok. 
I'm also so sorry to hear about your cat. Our little animals are our friends and have a special place in our hearts. Our cat has kidney issues too. It's hard to say goodbye. Lots of hugs x x

Buny - I'm glad your nausea is letting up. Mine comes and goes. 

Heather - eek leekage already. I have a bunch of reusable breats pads left over from dd. I looked into making some but I figured by the time I bought the material and made them it would be cheaper to buy them. But material here in nz costs alot.

I love hearing abot your wierd dreams ladies x x
hi everyone who I haven't mentioned.
I have a midwife appointment tommorrow.


----------



## bunyhuny

Had my 9+0 scan today. Today was the gestational anniversary of my first pregnancy, which before now was the farthest I ever got, so needless to say, I was a wreck. Was certain I'd get in there and they'd tell me something was wrong. But nope, there was our little baby, just chilling out with a great heartbeat. He/she is still measuring about 4 day behind, but since that's how behind Baby always is, it means he/she is growing at about the right rate: a little over 6mm in the last week, so pretty spot on. 

Oh! And baby even twitched a couple times while we were doing the ultrasound, so muscles have definitely started working! So amazing to see. Never got this far before! 

So yep, here is baby at 18-19mm. Heart rate = 176-182 bpm.


----------



## Spudtastic

Yay buny. Your scan looks great.:happydance::happydance::happydance: how awesome to see little one twitching. 
how's your nausea? Mine has been terrible the last week. I'm thinking we have another girl.


----------



## sportysgirl

Great scan bunny!


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks sporty! :D

Hey Spud. Ugh... Sorry you feel so crappy. I can't remember, did your doctor give you anything for it? I had a pretty yuck day here, too. Finally popped a Zofran so I could actually get some food down. Luckily, it did the trick. Looks like my B Vitamin injection has worn off. (And yesterday was a lovely, no sickness day, so I'm bummed.) I'll have to call the clinic in the morning to book another injection.

With my nausea level and how fast Baby's heartbeat is (and how Baby is a little on the small side) the couple folks I talk to IRL about what's going on keep saying I'm having a girl, too. I dunno. I can't shake this feeling of it being a sweet, delicate little boy.


I'm doing the Panorama in a couple weeks, so we should know gender by month's end. Anyone else going to be getting it done? I can't wait to start buying baby clothes. *swoon*


----------



## Spudtastic

Buny - I'm thinking about doing the harmony test which I gather is the same thing. How much does it cist where you are? It's 1000 nzd here (about 500 gbp). Dh is happy for us to do it. How much does it cost there? I'm so scared of the results though.

I haven't been given anything for nausea though my midwife says she will if I want especially as I've had blood in my vomit from too much vomiting. I need to order an aanti-nausea wristband.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Beautiful scan Buny. :thumbup:

I was going to get the Panorama test but my midwife told me about another one that tests for the same things by blood and also includes a scan to check for abnormalities (at 11 weeks) and costs a bit less, so I may go that route. I don't think it gives the gender though, but I could always pay $50 for a private gender scan at 15 weeks.

Had my first midwife appointment yesterday which was good but for some reason based on my scan they've put my due date back 2 days, which I know is nothing to worry about, but still annoying. The midwife says it was based on Baby's CRL which I get, but Baby's CRL was 11 mm at 7 w 2 days...from what I understand the range for 7 weeks is 5-12 mm so I don't get how Baby got pushed back to exactly 7 weeks. Does anyone know?

We ordered a doppler and it arrived last night. I couldn't resist trying it but couldn't find Baby. (I did find my own heartbeat about a million times though). I know it is super early. I decided to have a quick try this morning and found him in less than 5 minutes!! Gotta love that runaway train / horse gallopping sound. :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## SammyBat

Congrats on all the great scans everyone! I *finally* have my first scan coming up next week Wednesday. (It initially was supposed to be right before my 12 week appointment, but after expressing some nerves at my pre-ob visit last week, the nurse offered to move up the scan!)

Sorry I have been completely MIA. This is the last week of the term at my university here, so life has been hectic. Add on top of it how terrible I have been feeling and I have barely had the energy to do anything in addition to work. Fatigue, nausea, and vomiting have hit hard here. Tried B6 which I used with DD, but that didn't do a thing. Right now I am using Children's Emetrol and (fingers crossed) I have not thrown up in about 30 hours! So finally feeling like I am getting a bit of a handle back on life again.

Do you all have early screen options as covered by insurance? With DD, I remember doing a first trimester screen, but my nurse here just mentioned the normal quad screen. I don't think I am at high risk, but I remember how comforting the early screen was!

Happy Friday!


----------



## bunyhuny

I'm not sure how much the Panorama costs. My OB says that insurance usually covers it for most patients. We have decently good insurance, so I'm going to guess it should be covered. I need to call sometime next week and confirm. 

Sammy- Whew, you're busy! That's great you've been able to power through and get stuff done, even if it leave you with less online time. My early scans have all been covered so far, but they had reasons to do them, mainly spotting and cramping, past history of ectopic, etc. My 8wk scan was covered as part of the standard official intake. Yesterday's 9+0 scan I'm not sure about. We may be paying out of pocket for that one. It was only for my peace of mind and OB said it will be hit it miss what insurance decides.

Fit- I'm so jealous of your Doppler. :blush: My OB doesn't want me getting one until second tri. Congrats on finding your teeny tiny's heartbeat. <3 I think with the CRL measurements there is an acceptable range for each day, but also a single average value for each day, so for the dating scan they line you up to the average value. Weird they did it for just two days though. My OB doesn't move the due date unless it's more than 4-5 days off.

Spud- I'm trying to think of it as just a test for gender and not think about the rest. If I thought about all the other things, I'd get even more worried, and yeah, that'd be no good. If you're trying to stay away from meds and go natural for the sickness, you could try high dose b6 & b12. I know they don't work for everyone, but maybe worth a try? I hate that you're feeling so bad. :hugs:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Haha Buny pretty sure my midwife would not approve of the doppler either which is why I didn't tell her about it! I agree it is silly to put my date back 2 days but it's the BC government's doing, not my midwife's. Apparently they've decided that all pregnant women should now have a dating scan, which is great, but they've also decided that all due dates should be adjusted according to said dating scan even if they're only off by a day or two. But ha, when I called to book Baby's 11 week anatomy scan the genetic counsellor I spoke with said it was dumb to push my date date back by 2 days and she was leaving it as is.


----------



## kdmalk

I've been reading but not writing so much, as we are in Alabama visiting hubby's family. I have felt awful the past two days. Had my first puke after dinner the other night. I seem to be having a good day today, which I am very grateful for.

10 weeks today! I have never been 10 weeks before. Really excited!!!! I am feeling super bloated though. Can't wait to get my little bump!


----------



## Spudtastic

Fit - I understand your frustration. They always go by scan here too for dates. With my mmc I would have been due 14 june and I knew exactly when I ovulated. But dating scan put me at 18 june. I was very frustrated. My husband couldn't understand though. He said whats in a few days. They baby will come when ready. But for me that later date was hard for my mind.

Kd - woo hoo for 10 weeks. That's excellent. I hope you enjoy your holiday.

Erm I'm on my phone. I can't remember what's on the previous page. 
Hi everyone though. 

Afm - I discovered seabands yesterday. They don't completely take away the nausea but they've madr a big difference. Then I woke up this morning (wwithout the seabands on) not wanting to vomit and I had a big freak out again. 

I had my first midwife appointment on Thursday. She was really good And let me talk and cry about my mmc. She did give me the impression I should have waited longer to get pregnant again for emotional reasons but I'm an emotional person anyway and I'll always miss my little one.


----------



## Spudtastic

So is anyone getting an actual baby bump yet (not bloat). I'm just wondering because with dd I got a tiny bump at 11 weeks. With my mmc I started questioning not getting any bump at 11 weeks.
anyway I know some of you ladies are getting towards 11 weeks so just wondering.


----------



## kdmalk

I am feeling fatter than a pregnant hippo. I have carried some extra weight in my belly for the past couple years (too much Taco Bell lol), and it is definitely pooching out more than usual. But I think it is 80% bloat and 20% uterus pushing all the fat further up as it grows. Lol. I am definitely in all dresses and skirts now, as pants make me look huge and they can't button. I imagine when I hit 12-13 weeks and will no longer feel guilty about it, I will switch to maternity pants. Lol. Before then just feels like I am crazy.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

I switched to my fat pants and yoga pants for when I have to leave the house, and oversized PJ pants for when I'm home. I've also had to switch to larger undies because the ones I usually wear were making me feel really sore and uncomfortable along where my uterus is starting to push everything forward since that's where the waistband lies. The larger ones are too big in the rear, but at least I'm not in pain from them. I'm pretty thankful I kept my fat clothes from before I lost some of my PCOS weight. Definitely been a money saver, even if I do look a little frumpy.


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm the heaviest I've been for five years. I'm an emotional eater and after my mmc ate my way through my grief. Now I'm regretting in because I'm going to get really really fat. But it's ok because it's for a good reason. I can get rid of it next year.

Also one of the things that made me start to wonder if something was wrong when i had my mmc is that I never got the bump. You know the one where you lay down and no matter how hard you suck your stomach in you have that Bump. so I'm bump watching. I just want that little bump to pop up. 
I think I'm going to order some maternity leggings and trousers today. I think I'm going to try to get some maternity/breastfeeding dresses combined.


----------



## LockandKey

No bump here yet, I'm still flat as can be, actually lost 2 lbs because of bad nausea this trimester and I dont have much to lose to begin with.

I dont expect to start seeing any signs of a bump until week 14 or 15 as that is when I started getting them in both my previous pregnancies. 

Maybe it's all these sad mc and mmc reports on bnb, but I've been feeling really paranoid and worried lately. I keep expecting something to go wrong, I'm symptom spotting like crazy, my ms has begun to lessen, which is worrying. I just find it difficult to relax after previously experiencing a mc :(


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Topanga053

I have a slight bump. This is pregnancy #2, so I'm not surprised that I'm popping out a little sooner than last time. I'm still in my regular clothes though. Some of my pants are too small, but plenty of stuff still fits ok. A few of my friends share maternity clothes and I gave the pile to another girl, who had a MC awhile ago. I need to reach out to her eventually, but I feel awful and really don't want to hurt her, so I'm postponing it as long as possible.

In other news, I had 3 days of super light spotting last week (about a pinprick of red blood each time) and some cramping, so I had another ultrasound done. Baby was measuring as expected and had a HB of 168, so all was good. I have a regular apt scheduled for later this week. So crazy to believe that first tri will be over in a week or two! This pregnancy is going by SO MUCH FASTER than with my daughter. It's crazy. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Spudtastic

Heather - I'm so paranoid too. A lady on another thread I'm on just had her second mmc. It's been a week since my scan and my next one will be in 3 to 4 weeks. I had a relaxed week but now panic has set in again.


----------



## kdmalk

Super quiet around here lately. How is everyone?

I just broke down and bought a Doppler. Should be here Monday. I am super excited. And also super nervous to use it and not be able to find baby. But I'll be over 11 weeks when it comes in, so hopefully it shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## sportysgirl

Great you found the heartbeat Heather!

Kd how exciting getting a doppler!


----------



## LockandKey

I'm finally feeling better so I've been catching up on housework. I cleaned the bathrooms for the first time in almost 2 months and indulging in personal hobbies again :)

That's great about your doppler KD, I was tempted to buy one but didn't as we keep having unexpected expenses come up.

My next scan is the 12 week scan, and it will be on 30th of June, so only 20 days to go now. Time seems to be flying pretty quick.

I took the baking soda test the other day. I took it while pregnant with DS and it fizzled, which meant boy, and sure enough he's a little boy! This time it didn't fizzle, which means girl, so I guess we will see :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Spudtastic

That sounds like fun. I did it and it said boy. Use fmu. Put two tablespoons of baking soda into a clear cup and pour your urine on. If it fizzes it's a boy. If it doesn't react it's a girl. 
I'd be interested to find out if it works or not. By the Chinese gender prediction chart I'm predicted a girl. 
I know these are all just for fun.
has anyone else tried any old wives tales or cultural charts for gender prediction?


----------



## LockandKey

I tried the chinese gender predictor in every one of my pregnancies. For all 3 I was predicted a girl, it was right for DD, but not for DS. I'm predicted a girl also this time, so I guess we will see at the anatomy scan.

I heard the earliest you can take the baking soda test is 10 weeks, but a lot of ladies on BnB said they've taken it earlier, so I'm not exactly 100% sure, but I took it as soon as I reached 10 weeks


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

That's great that you found the heartbeat Heather! Kd I'm sure you'll love having a doppler, mine makes me so happy. As it's been 3 weeks since my scan I think I'd be really paranoid without it. 

Lock I'm going to do the baking soda test this pregnancy too, probably this weekend. Chinese gender calendar says boy so we'll see if the baking soda agrees.


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi ladies, mind if I join? 
I'm oldish on here been awhile since I have said hi... We were expecting a may baby but he was a bit to active and passed from a cord accident on Dec 16. 
We were not preventing and have recently found out that we are 10 weeks and doing well. 

Choosing not to have NT scan as what we get We will love anyway! 

Had 2 appointments with ob in 1 week and have had first scan, have an appointment with midwife next Friday. 
Feeling blessed and lucky and super happy, holding back at nothing this time preparing and enjoying each moment I have! 

Hope all you ladies are well xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Oh bush mumma I am so sorry for your loss. 

Congratulation on your new pregnancy! How are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Welcome Bushmumma! So sorry about your son.


----------



## SammyBat

Welcome bushmumma and so very sorry for your loss. Congratulations on your new pregnancy!

Great to hear that people are feeling better - and perhaps a little less anxious. I feel like it is going to ebb and flow for me this whole pregnancy.

As for me, it seems as though the Emetrol/Tums combo will work for a day or two and then I will be massively sick again. Fingers crossed that this will only last for the first trimester - so tired of being sick and tired. And hungry! I am also definitely starting to show although perhaps not entirely unexpected as it isn't my first and I am on the small side to begin with. Even managed to rip the top of my dress yesterday (my chest really has gotten bigger fast).

It made it all worth it though getting to see baby on my first u/s yesterday.:happydance: Measuring about 4 days ahead (DD was always behind) and even saw a few wiggles. HR 174. Two weeks until first o/b appointment!

Time to go grade some finals.
 



Attached Files:







U:S 2.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 10









U:S 1.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kdmalk

Oh, Sammy!!!!! How cute! It's a proper miniature baby! I am having the same issue. The medicine my doctor gave me will work for a few days, and then I'll have several awful days. I finally just stopped taking the medicine a few days ago because I got sick of puking it up.

Welcome, bushmumma. I'll get you added later tonight.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

Had my 10+0 u/s today. Baby grew 8-9 mm in the last week to reach 27mm today. We're only measuring 3 day's behind now. Yay! Heart rate is still 182 BPM. :happydance:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bushmumma

Wow, what a fab little baby you got growing in there :). 

Thanks to everyone for your condolences, he was perfect! 
We named him Harrison.

I am feeling really good - not scared to my wits end anyway.
Eating like a horse and my boobs are killing me!! 
I also have some pelvic pain, this pregnancy is mimicking the pregnancy I had with my DD. So here's to the possibility of another DD to add to and complete our family! 
C'mon number 4!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Gorgeous scan bunny! 

Glad your doing ok bushmumma.


----------



## kdmalk

Front page updated. Sorry it took so long. I felt absolutely horrible yesterday.

Love your scan buny. Baby is so cute.

My friend brought her Doppler to work today and I played with it for about 5 minutes and couldn't find the hb. With it being this early, I am not super worried. But I do have a secret nagging fear that I could have a second mmc. That would be so awful. I would like to go back to the point in time where I didn't know that existed and just assumed that with no blood, baby is always alive in there. My Doppler might be here tomorrow (according to the tracking number), so I may have a go with it when it arrives. I'm trying not to be too nervous.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kdmalk

I watched so many videos! That's why I'm so bummed. Lol


----------



## Bushmumma

I have a Doppler, haven't unpacked it yet for this bub although I used it with Harrison and got a hb at 9+2, having play and not stressing out will help. 

Make sure you use a bucket load of gel (soooooooo important) and slip and slide moving the probe in circles hmmm leaning circles if that makes sense? 
Good luck and I hope you find it really soon!! 

Loving the scan pictures, I didn't get offered one from first scan and with all going well I won't need one until 20weeks only 9 weeks away :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh I also picked up a bunch of baby stuff today!! Soooooooo amazing whoop whoop!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kdmalk

WE FOUND THE HB!!!!! Yay!!!! :happydance:

Baby is right at my pubic bone, so down really low. I wasn't quite low enough yesterday. Doppler didn't want to count it because I think baby was hiding toward the back, but we counted it out ourselves and hr is about 148-150bpm. I am so relieved.

Cute bump heather! I just look like a hippo right now. Lol


----------



## sportysgirl

What a gorgeous bump Heather! xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies.
Great scans everyone. The babies are starting to look like real babies and less like balls of cells.

Bushmamma - welcome. I'm sorry to hear about Harrison. X x 

Kd - I agree. I thought last pregnancy was going to be fine after hearing a heartbeat on ultrasound at 6 weeks. It was a total shock to find baby had been dead already for 2 weeks at the 12 week scan and I was still sick sick sick. 

Heather - cute bump. Mine is definitely all bloat. I'm waiting to pop. I'm also just fat much to my dismay. 

Afm - still being very sick. I do get a little break around midday. 
I had my appointment for my next scan come through at 13 weeks exactly on July 6th. Then all being well we'll tell everyone after that.


----------



## sportysgirl

KD great your heard the heartbeat, its an amazing sound. 

Spud sorry about the sickness. Great you have your scan date, it will be here soon.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks sportysgirl. I see we both have little girls of a similar age. My dd is 2yrs 4 months. 
Also sorry about Jessie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks Spud, it was a tough time. Sorry for your losses too. 

Yes Poppy sure keeps me going! 

I do feel well behind everyone as my due date is 31st Jan!


----------



## Spudtastic

Sporty - same. My dd keeps me going to. I actually think if I was ttc my first I would have given up but I'm motivated by a sibling for dd. I want her to have the fun of a brother or sister. 

May I ask what happened to Jessie? You don't have to talk about it though if you don't want to. We think my little one caught my virus I had between 9 and 10 weeks. She would have been due in 4 days. I called her Astrid Rose.


----------



## sportysgirl

Thats a beautiful name. It must have been an awful time for you.

Jessie had complications secondary to downs syndrome. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Spudtastic

Aw Sporty - that's very sad andheartbreaking. Now I've got myself upset. Sorry if I've upset you too.

31st jan isn't so late. It just feels that way. I was slightly gutted I didn't have a December due date as my lmp I would have been due 31dec. So jan 11th seems so late for me


----------



## sportysgirl

Sorry your upset,hormones don't help. I am ok. Here if you ever need to chat. :)


----------



## LockandKey

Adorable bump Heather, I have no bump to post yet. Nearly 11 weeks with my 3rd and still flat as can be :( I don't think I started showing with my other kids until 15 weeks


----------



## kdmalk

Lock, you are lucky you don't have a bump. Somehow the entire office found out about my loss in November and now they all eyeball my tummy all the time. I am now so bloated that I look pregnant AND IT'S JUST ALL MY BELLY FAT GETTING PUSHED UP. :haha: I can see people eyeballing me more carefully now, but I don't think they want to ask because I haven't said anything. Lol. I wish I could be flat too! No peeping eyes that way.


----------



## Bushmumma

Heather, what a cute as bump!! 

I'm feeling bloated but I too have had the runs the last week, yucky! 


Had a pretty dreadful time this arvo at my childrens school, they hold an "afternoon tea by the sea" eevery year (this is our first year here).
I offered to bake which I did and rocked up there with my goods and couldn't have felt more like throwing it at them then placing it on the table. They were rude!! There was much to still be done and I was the second mother there to help. Whilst I asked if they would like a hand and with what, I was thrown between teachers and the other mother and seemed that there was nothing I looked capable of doing. An hour past with me standing around Luke a wet potato sack that other mums started rolling in, within minutes they were throwing orders around like nothing else yet I was still not offered anything to. I then got blasted from the old lady cutting the cakes and slices "to get in and cut my own, why are they not cut Lynda? 
I'm sorry I was asked to leave them whole as YOU would be cutting them. 

I ended up calling my hubby in tears (make up ruined) and he said just go home and relax baby.

I called out to my children and asked them if they mind if I went home?
Of course they understood, but I feel like I let them down and failed them.

Rant over thanks for reading if you had the patience.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sammy and Buny I love your scan pics! Sooo cute! Sammy yours are so clear and the 3D one is amazing - I wish we got pics like that here! Your babies are both definitely looking like proper little babies!

Glad you found the heartbeat kd, I knew you would! Best sound in the world, I just listened to my little one this morning. :)

Bushmumma sorry those other moms were nasty - when you're pregnant things like that sting extra hard.

Wow Heather I'm jealous of your bump! Even though I'm on the smaller side I don't seem to get a bump early at all (didn't last pregnancy either). I sooo want a cute little bump but I seem to be one of those people that won't get one until late - my cousin didn't even look pregnant at 20 weeks, so maybe it runs in the family. :shrug:

I've attached pictures of my "bump" (or complete lack thereof) below. From 8 w 5 d, 10 w 5 d (today) and from 13 w 2 d (last pregnancy). I can't tell if there's any difference between 8 weeks and 10 weeks (maybe I'm a bit flabbier) and I'm maybe a tiny bit rounder at 13 weeks, but not by much.

Sorry my face is hidden - I took all 3 right after I got out of bed so I'm not presentable at all. And don't mind my miserable face in the 13 week shot - I took that the day after we learned at an ultrasound that we were going to lose our baby, so my eyes were nearly swollen shut from crying.
 



Attached Files:







Bumps.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Bushmumma

Fit- I so can see a difference in your pics from 8weeks till now!! You'll have a bump before you know it. 

Also I know your right, everything that anyone says is bothering me, there actions are pissing me coz they not matching their words grrrrr driving me crazy. 
Poor hubby is always being corrected (I say sorry each time he pulls me up).

On a happy note I got Doppler out of storage and l picked up buns hb :) fingers crossed that all keeps going well! 

Thanks ladies for having me here :) I really appreciate it :)


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies. Sorry for not being around the last week. The fatigue has kicked in at its worst yet and I'm a disaster. Passed out again. At least this time i didn't hit my head on the way down. Doctor ran more blood work and says everything is within normal range, so apparently extreme weakness and faintness is a big pregnancy symptoms for me. 

Bushmumma- I'm sorry you had such a rough time at your kiddos' school the other day. That's good you went home early. I'm sure your littles understand that you're not feeling well.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bushmumma

Buny hoping the fainting improves, thank you for understanding.

I am proud to say that I am 11 weeks tomorrow and can hear baby's hb on the doppler and even though dh isn't home he can hear it over the phone!! It's a great pick me up for him while he us working away :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kdmalk

Aw, buny. Sorry you are feeling so rotten. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well. Don't forget to come say hi once in a while!

AFM, my morning sickness is starting to get better over the last few days. I actually ate Chinese for dinner last night after not being able to touch my lunch at a meeting. I think lunch is still my number one enemy at this point. I do still get the odd moments of gagging (especially in the mornings), but it isn't followed by vomit anymore, so I am certainly happy about that. Did hear peanut's heartbeat on the Doppler again last night. HR was 156. Just over a week until my next appointment. I can't WAIT. I don't know if she will give me another scan or not. I'm almost tempted to not tell her where baby likes to hang out when she pulls out the Doppler so I can get another peek if she doesn't find it. I am evil. I just want to make sure baby is still growing and is the right size. And who can blame me, lol :shrug:


----------



## kdmalk

Oh! and we have a banner for our group....

unfortunately it is telling me it is too big for my signature, so I am going to have to do some tweaking to be able to use it myself. but here it is! And if you click on it, it links back to our group, which is cool.

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/JanuaryBlizzardGif_zpspqf1d8ro.gif

and here is the link. Just take out all the *s *(there are 3)* [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2307867-january-blizzards-2016-rainbows.html"][*IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/JanuaryBlizzardGif_zpspqf1d8ro.gif[/IMG][/URL*]


----------



## Heather.1987

Nice banner!


----------



## Bushmumma

Good job on the banner, I love it! 

Tomorrow is my first mw appointment, her name is Amanda and I've spoken with her on the phone and she seems lovely :).

Fingers crossed that meeting her the feel I vs stay the same. Tomorrow I'll be happy to know that bub is growing and everything is a ok. 

Have a good day everyone!! Xx


----------



## Spudtastic

sportysgirl said:


> Sorry your upset,hormones don't help. I am ok. Here if you ever need to chat. :)


Thank you Sportysgirl


----------



## Spudtastic

I like the banner.

Bush - sorry to hear about the bbq. it sounds like it was a very stressful event. I'm not good with stressful events either. I like the people around me to be calm and serene. Also goodluck with your midwife tomorrow. i think the majority of them are caring people because that's the type of person who is attracted by the profession.

Buny - sorry to hear about being tired and sick. I had a few fainting episodes with dd. It wasn't nice. one was at the supermarket checkout as i was putting my groceries through. I was soooo embarrassed. Luckily there were a few older ladies around who looked after me.

KD - hello. How are you doing?

I'm also quite tired and sick. I think I'm not going to do the Harmony Test just yet. I have decided if it did come back positive i would have to wait for the NT scan anyway and go from there. So I'm just waiting for the scan now.

It would have been my baby girl's due date today. I'm thinking of my angel. Ironically i was scared about being due in June as we have to drive over 3 hours to the hospital. When there is bad weather here roads towards the hospital close and helicopters can't fly. Well today there is flooding and snow and roads closed a plenty so whilst I'm feeling sad I'm also quite relieved. my birth with dd, whilst not being the worst birth someone could have, it wasn't entirely straight forward either, and I do get scared about not being able to get to a hospital.


----------



## LockandKey

I don't see my midwife again until the 29th. My appointments are so far apart it makes me a bit nervous. I've been extra paranoid this pregnancy, though I don't have a reason to feel this way as I still have plenty of symptoms on and off and no spotting, I keep feeling like something is going to go wrong and I will not be bringing this baby home with me I just keep getting bad feelings, and every pregnancy dream I've had involved heavy bleeding. 

I'm sorry if I'm complaining, I'm just finding it really hard to relax and enjoy this pregnancy. I'm lacking confidence and find myself constantly thinking "if we bring this baby home," or "if this baby survives or lives." Maybe I will call my midwife for extra reassurance.


----------



## Bushmumma

Lock I am understanding where your at in this, what helps me is to remember that each pregnancy is different! Yep we've been on a shitty rollercoaster ride to get here and it's bloody scarey. Although try to be positive, talk positive even if you don't believe it 100% that's what I've done.

I'm going through this pregnancy as if it's as normal as can be, I've gotten baby stuff already, we have a feeling it's a girl so we chosen a name already! That's exciting and makes it more real.

Try not to let the past hurt your future with this lo... Positive is best and you have amazing support on here xxx hope you find the connection you long for and the happiness you deserve &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## Bushmumma

Lock I am understanding where your at in this, what helps me is to remember that each pregnancy is different! Yep we've been on a shitty rollercoaster ride to get here and it's bloody scarey. Although try to be positive, talk positive even if you don't believe it 100% that's what I've done.

I'm going through this pregnancy as if it's as normal as can be, I've gotten baby stuff already, we have a feeling it's a girl so we chosen a name already! That's exciting and makes it more real.

Try not to let the past hurt your future with this lo... Positive is best and you have amazing support on here xxx hope you find the connection you long for and the happiness you deserve &#128536;


----------



## bunyhuny

I _love_ the banner!! :thumbup:


*Shortened Banner Code: 
*
I shortened the url's for the banner, so they take a lot less line space: 

[URL*="https://goo.gl/x1B5LU"][IMG*]https://goo.gl/BbHRE8[/IMG][/URL]

*Make sure to take out the *'s.*


----------



## Bushmumma

Buny, how do I get the banner in my Sig along with the how far pregnant I am one?


----------



## bunyhuny

Bushmumma: I'll write a siggy up for you so all you'll have to do is copy, paste, and remove the %'s. :flow: You have a lot of text, so I might need to shorten it to fit everything.


----------



## EverythingXd

Sorry I've been AWOL, I had a week's holiday and then haven't posted because I'm on a bit of a downer lol.

Lock, that's how I'm feeling. I don't even have any strong symptoms either. I had some mild nausea for a few weeks but that seems to have gone in the last few days. My scan was a month ago and I have no dopler. I've had no bleeding or unusual pains, but I have this heavy feeling that something is going to go wrong and I can't shake it. 

I've actually started telling a few people (we've told both sets of parents now) but the reason is because I decided I want to have the exciting moment where we tell and people are happy. I'm so worried that if I wait until the 12 week scan I'm going to find a MMC and my news will be bad news just like in January with my ectopic. 

I have my 12 week scan next Friday so not too much longer to wait now. I'll only be 11 wks and a little bit but I'm on holiday the following week so they've booked it early in the 11-14 week window for me.

Buny, sorry to hear you're feeling rough. Fainting must be scary. Hopefully it will all ease off soon for you as things often get better around the 12-14 week mark.

Bush, hope you're having / had a good midwife appointment. 

Fit, lovely early bump pics. I was going to start mine at 4 weeks but realised my full length mirror was filthy and I still haven't cleaned it! :haha:

Hi to all you other ladies, hope you're all doing good. Loving all the scans and dopler results - I should've got myself one of those.


----------



## bunyhuny

Bushmumma- Sent you a PM. :happydance:

Lock- I'm sorry you're having such a rough go of things. Don't feel bad venting about it. That's what this group is for. We're all in such a unique position with our little rainbow beans. 

Honestly. I'm still a mess, even with the regular scans. (Sometimes, I feel like my weekly scans make me more paranoid, not less.... so I'm going to be cutting back on them and not doing them so often after tomorrow.) I still can't bring myself to say "when the baby gets here," I just keep saying "if". I'm afraid that if I let myself feel positive about things that something will go wrong and it will all be taken away from me. It's ridiculous, and logically I _know_ that thinking good thoughts won't make me miscarry simply from the universe spiting me, but dam*ed if I can _emotionally_ understand that. I feel like if I can make it to 20 weeks, I will finally be able to relax. (There I go saying "if again.)


----------



## Bushmumma

Thank you buny!! Now pray I did I right :)


----------



## Bushmumma

How wonderful Buny!!! Thank you thank you thank you!! 
I love it! I don't want to change a thing!


----------



## Bushmumma

I still say "if" sometimes Buny &#128533; I do try to be as optimistic a I can and dh and I have just agreed on a baby girls name..... That's pretty huge!! I have a feeling it's a girl lol.

I think if I make it past 18 weeks I'll be in my safe zone, although there's nothing pointing to saying I won't so I am going to enjoy it all the way through the best I can. 
I'm sharing the news and enjoying telling those I love and it makes it all the more real. 

It will get better for us I just know it! 

Oh the name we have chosen is 

Elizabeth Suzanne Hope Eeek!! I just love it!

Suzanne is my mum's name and Hope is dhs mums middle name.

Hope you all love it!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Morning everyone! Love the banner - thanks for getting that for us kd and thanks for the techincal help buny! I will add it to my siggy when I'm on my computer.

Everything nice to hear from you and don't worry about your mirror! I was actually embarassed about posting mine as well because my bathroom was such a mess. I don't think I remembered to post this before (baby brain) but I'm really sorry about your kitty. She sounds like mine who was also so protective after we couldn't find our last baby's heartbeat on the doppler and knew we'd lost him. She's not a lap cat at all but that night she sat with me for hours just clinging to my leg. Cats are the best.

Hope everyone is feeling okay, both physically and emotionally. PAL can be so scary, especially during the 1st trimester. Bushmumma I think you have a wonderful attitude and I'll do my best to emulate it. Though I will say I'm mostly positive at home as DH can't stand it when I say things like "IF the baby comes home". DH didn't really talk about the baby until I got my hcg done and we saw baby on the u/s but now he talks all the time about when baby gets here.

How are everyone else's SO's holding up?


----------



## sportysgirl

Banner looks cool.

Bush, I love that name. So great to have a positive attitude. 

I am trying to take things one day at at time. Feel so far behind everyone else as am due end January!


----------



## ESwemba84

Lock, I completely understand. My last scan was at 6w6d, and now I'm 9 weeks. I have an appointment on Monday, but no ultrasound until at least 11 weeks. I feel like I'm going crazy between these appointments, and that something will definitely be wrong at the next appointment. I just ordered a Doppler, and I'm fearful that by the time it gets here, I won't need it anymore. I've had a bit of spotting, but it ended up stopping. I've been trying to relax, but I just can't imagine making it past 12 weeks. I know these are just fears based on my previous experience, and pregnancy will forever be jaded for me, but the only thing that seems to ease the fear is seeing with my own eyes that the babies are ok!

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone. I'm totally hearing you all on the 'ifs'. I still say if. For me it's because I was so certainI i was going to get to take home my last baby. I totally and utterly let myself fall in love with my baby, so much so that I (as everyone here probably felt too) was just heartbroken and devastated when we found out abiut the mmc. It's the most heartbroken ive ever been. So I guess by saying 'i'f I'm just protecting myself.
I also try to remain positive too though. 

Everything - someone in a thread here wrote the best thing to make me feel better. They told me that as a female we rely on our gut instinct but when we are PAL we can't trust that instinct in our pregnancies because it doesn't work properly. Our minds tell us it will go wrong. The person who wrote it wrote it more eloquently but I hope you get the gist and that it helps. 
The time between scans is terrible too. 

My worry now is an unhealthy baby because I knew my body was trying to ovulate from cd18 but it didn't happen until cd26. I know Google is bad but I've read that that makes for bad eggs.

Bush - I love the name. Beautiful.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies. I'm at Walgreens waiting for prescriptions to be filled. 

Love the name Bush!

I just had my 11 week scan. Everything looks great. Baby is now only two days behind at 38mm with a heartbeat of 176. Very reassuring. Ultrasound tech says she definitely can't be sure, but she thinks it's a boy. That's what my gut instinct has been saying, so I'm inclined to believe she's right.

I had my Panorama blood test drawn today. Should have results within two weeks. Progesterone drawn was done as well and I should have that result in two hours. If it looks good, I get to start weaning off my progesterone tomorrow. :happydance:

I'll post my scan picture when I get home, but Baby was not in the best position today so the pic didn't come out well.


----------



## Bushmumma

Good morning ladies!!! It's 9:25am here in north Queensland and I'm super excited about my mw appointment today at 1:45pm, I want to discuss with her the option of having a home birth.
My previous Labour's have been very fast, ds1 was 2 hours and 45 mins, ds2 was 1 hour and 35 mins, DD was 35 mins and Harrison was expected to take over 18 hours and up to 3days, he blessed the world sleeping in only 6 hours! They were truly shocked, although i had no idea how long it would take as I'd never been induced before.

Anyway, with my track record I'm in between a rock and a hard place as the closest hospital does not deliver and Townsville hospital is an hour and a half away. 

I'm not sure I'll make it to get to the hospital. So asking about a home birth and if it's a possibility will help set my mind at ease. Plus I really wanted that with Harrison :).

Hope I have not upset any ladies by talking about Harrison. 


On a shitty note, my dad2 11yrs old was approached by the bully if the school yesterday after school and he attempted to "bash" him. Needless to say ds was able to duck the punches and was pushed around and thrown into the bushes. Upon he getting home he was wild! So proud to let you all know my boy did not punch back because his words " I dint want to hurt anyone my. It's not right".

The police were called and I spoke with the principle this morning and thus other child is so bad he already has a rap sheet longer than my leg!! Keeping in mind he is 10!

So all will be well I hope and I couldn't have taught my kids any better.
Although just quietly I would have not minding if my son had of laid one on him as this has been on going for over a month! 

Thanks for listening ladies xxx 

Oh and I'm so super happy you guys love the name!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Buny woohoo for your growing baby!! That's awesome :) praying tests come back good and you can move forward with a positive outlook and begin to thoroughly enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh oh and guess what!!?? DH was in bigW last night and calls me to tell me he was in the baby section, aaaand checking out car seats!! A Bassinet and wait for it.......... Baby girl clothes! 
Oh my god it was the cutest phone call ever and made things even more real!


----------



## Bushmumma

Just got home from mw appointment and it was a success, she found bubs hb in about 1min and it's at a healthy rate of 156 :). 
Also discussed a plan of a water birth but at hospital only as they don't do home births :(.

Even though we live an hour and a half away from the hospital they will subsidise us $120 PER DAY FROM 38 weeks until bubs is born an one night after that for dh. 
They won't allow me to go any further than 41+5 if this day comes they will induce. 

Oh and my blood pressure is a little low, that would explain my dizzy spells lol. 
But nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## LockandKey

You're still lucky to get a water birth option. I really wanted one, but no one near me would allow water births as they deem them as "unsanitary" here.

That's great about your mw appointment! Can't wait for my next one :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Bush glad your appointment went so well and you got to hear the heartbeat!! So cute about your DH doing some shopping too. Mine got his wisdom teeth pulled a few weeks ago and couldn't eat much but mush...he was making all kinds of concoctions in the food processor and said he using the opportunity to practice making baby food. :cloud9:

Buny happy to hear you had another great scan!

I was listening to Baby's heartbeat last night and I'm sure I heard movement as well - it sounds like a record scratching, and I heard it a bunch of times!! I listened to recordings online so I could be sure about what I was hearing. Praying that it means Baby is able to pee (my last baby couldn't, which is what killed him) and has plenty of amniotic fluid to move around in.

I saw a rainbow while driving this morning, hoping it's a good sign.


----------



## Bushmumma

Lock, that's a bugger- they dint do go.e births here as the insurance is way too high! I was hoping for that as it would make life much easier for us (on the holidays we will have all 5 children) 
I'm sure we will work around it though :). Looking forward to an update of your next appointment! 


Fit- how cute is it when they are getting involved with things this early!? I'd love to know what they are thinking throughout anyone day about the pregnancy, I'm sure it's not that far from our own :).
I do agree you would be feeling/hearing bubs move I can too!! It's really something else :).


And rainbows, I hadn't thought about it like you but come to think of it we have seen at least 15-20 rainbows since finding out we are expecting :).
I'm sure it's a good sign xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Fit - a rainbow sounds like a great sign. I believe in signs like these. I have also seen a few rainbows so I hope they are a sign for me too. And that must have been great to hear baby's heartbeat. I am perhaps wishing I had a doppler too as I need reassurance right now.

Buny - do you have that 11 week scan pic? I'd love to see it. I'm glad it went well and that baby is catching up.

Eswemba - me too. I hope that it all goes well for you but it is so hard not to worry and compare to our pregnancies that ended in losses.

Lock - sorry to hear you won't get your water birth. I thought about having one for my first but didn't in the end.

BushMamma - are you planning on a home birth? Or will you go to hospital for a water birth? And how exciting that DH is getting invloved too.

Hi to everyone I have missed.

AFM - I am 10+6 and having a few panic attacks. My morning sickness is easing. It did around this time with my mmc. I'm just not feeling pregnant at the moment. And where is my bump. I have enough fat but there is no hard uterus anywhere. So I am stressing. I don't feel like I can put the banner into my signature until after my 13 week scan.


----------



## kdmalk

Bush, glad baby is doing well! Sorry your bp is low. Did mw offer any advice to help bring it up? Don't guess there is really much that can be done about that. Hope it gets back up to where it needs to be soon!

Lock- I tried to tell my dh that I was going to have the baby in a birthing pool at the house so I could have a water birth and he practically laughed me out of the state. Lol. I got, "that's gross!" about 10 times and then he proceeded to begin dramatically shuddering and making icky faces. .....men. :shrug:

Fit- I love that you heard baby moving. I'm still a bit frustrated because baby's heartbeat is still really quiet on the Doppler. I have to count it out myself because the Doppler doesn't even pick up all the beats. The rate is fine, but I just can't help feeling that it should be louder by now. Don't know if baby is in the back or what. So I definitely can't really hear movement because I can barely hear baby! Is that normal? Can you hear baby loud and clear?

Spud, try not to stress! Push out the bad thoughts and just tell yourself you are grateful for a good day. I was reading on one of my apps that ms might be easing up in week 10 because your hormones have already reached their peak. Have you considered a Doppler? Mine was like $34 and has been well worth the reassurance it has provided. When is your next appointment?

hi to everyone else!!!

AFM, I am having good days and bad days. Bad days really haven't been that bad (until today). I have just been having some nausea that makes it hard to eat a lot of things on those days. I have really been neglecting the house the past few weeks, and decided to really get cleaning today as a present for Father's Day for dh (you know the house is messy when cleaning becomes a present :rofl:)..... and then I puked up my lunch 30 minutes in. Honestly, I didn't even get much done. He won't even be able to tell I tried (probably because I started with throwing away random expired things in the pantry. I have no earthly idea why that was a priority for me). I went a nice 13 days without puking. Thought I was done with that crap. I have now put myself back in bed for the evening. DH is working until midnight so I just get to sit here with the dogs and feel sorry for myself. Lol.


----------



## LockandKey

Well I'm out of state for the week visiting family while DH is on a business trip. By some miracle DS slept in until 11am today, pretty much allowing me to sleep in as well, which I really needed.

My next scan will be in the 30th of June, not much longer now! I'll be 13+1 then. I'm excited :happydance: I can't believe we are getting so close to 2nd tri already. 

Still no bump yet here, but a lot of people I know are getting girl vibes from me. I honestly hope they are right :blush:


----------



## sportysgirl

Bush glad your midwife appointment went well. 

Fit mama great you heard heartbeat and some movement.

Spud sorry your feeling that way, its so hard after a loss to not get worried. 

KD sorry you were sick, its hard to keep on top of the house work with exhaustion. When we are in 2nd Tri we will all have loads of energy! 

Lock and Key not long until your scan!

8 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

:hugs: Spud, sorry your feeling scared, but I think everything you're going through (including the fluctuating symptoms) is totally normal. Is getting a doppler an option for you? I know they don't work well for everyone, but have one has been a real godsend for me even though I know it's no guarantee that Baby is healthy. Hearing that heartbeat at least gives one less thing to worry about. Hope you're feeling better today (or worse if that makes you feel better!).

KD, happy 12 weeks to you! Baby could definitely be towards the back and that's why he/she isn't louder. Have you tried listening with headphones? I'm not sure which doppler you have, but I have the Sonoline B and I find the speaker a lot quieter than with the doppler I rented last pregnancy...plugging in my headphones really helps, otherwise I doubt I'd really be able to hear any movement either. I also find that Baby fades in and out a lot, which I'm hoping is because he/she is wriggling around in there! Oh, and mine doesn't do such a great job at counting the beats either - once in a while it gets it right, but most of the time it either doesn't count them at all, or counts them wrong. I'm sure your baby is doing great in there. :)

Lock, hope you're enjoying your visit with family. Your next scan will be here before you know it!

Happy 8 weeks Sporty!!

I have a detailed anatomy scan booked for tomorrow and will also get my blood test results back to find out if Baby is high risk for any chromosomal abnormalities. If anyone can spare some prayers and positive thoughts I would really, really appreciate them. I'm having a really hard time because when I had this scan last pregnancy I found out that my baby was going to die and I'm terrified of history repeating itself. It doesn't help that the place I'm going to for the scan/blood test results called me yesterday (when the office isn't even open) and didn't leave a message, which now has me terrified that they were calling with bad news about my blood work even though they told me they wouldn't be calling with my results at all, and that I'd get them at the scan...


----------



## kdmalk

Fit, sorry you are so worried about tomorrow. I will certainly keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I'm sure baby is just fine in there!!!! Thanks for the advice on the headphones. I also have the sonoline B, so I'll give it a try!

I have my next appointment on Friday. Unsure if I will get a scan or not. I am thinking she will skip since I have had two already. Kind of makes me sad because I would like to see the baby now that it looks like a baby! And I also want to obsess over gender guesses. Lol.


----------



## sportysgirl

Fit, praying for you. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

Spud- I'm sorry you're so stressed, hun. :hugs: My scan pic is posted over in my journal this week. (Link in signature.) Baby refused to move into a good position, so we got what we got. Week 10 had such better pics. .... I hate that you're so stressed out. The panic attacks are awful things. My symptoms eased up a bit around week nine and then came back hardcore around week eleven. I think it's pretty normal because your hcg plateaus for a week or so before it begins its decline in preparation for second tri, when it plateaus you get a little break. I think some people don't even have the sickness come back after that. I started weaning off IVF meds in week 11 and that brought the sickness back again since my hormones are all over the place as my body starts taking over for the meds. Ugh, it's rough!

Is anyone else having the Panorama blood test done? I had mine drawn this past Thursday at 11+0 and should have results in 10-14 days.


----------



## Bushmumma

Sorry some ladies are doing it tough, hold on in there and remain calm :).
I'm praying for us all that we safely make it the end without ANY excitement!

Looking forward to reading some results :).

Hope you are all well xx 

AFM: I would have liked to do a home birth although they don't do home births here :(.
So if I can get a water birth I'll be super happy :). 

Other than that my pelvis is giving me grief and I'm not even big yet!! When bubs grows and I get heavier it's going to be painful. 
Although strangely looking forward to it.

Much love ladies xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Heather hope your scan goes well,sure it will.

Bunny lovely scan photo. 

Bush sorry your pelvis is getting painful. Its reassuring how after a loss/es we love the symptoms!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I'm a little bit late to the party but I can I join you please :flower:


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome Rainbow drop!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

Welcome Rainbow :) 

My 12 week bump. I think there may be a little something there
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/Mobile%20Uploads/20150622_102122_zpsk9trgk4v.jpg


----------



## sportysgirl

Such a cute bump Lock!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hi rainbowdrop! :wave:


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh there's a bump, there's a bump, there's a bump!!! Lock it's oh so beautiful :).

Hi and welcome rainbow :hi: 

How's everyone doing??

I've got a bunch load of study to do its due in 10 days and I've got no drive to complete it at all &#55357;&#56872;, feeling doo tired and sore and lazy! Haha


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey bush. <3 I feel you on the laziness, and the things I need to do are actually in preparation for something fun. I've got to get up off my butt here in a few or the next 24 hours are going to be a mess. 

I've got either the beginnings of a bump at this point, or just awful bloat, and I have no idea which. I'm plus size, so I feel like I just look extra fat now. Usually, I carry all my weight in my hips/legs, and my stomach (though flabby) is usually pretty much straight up and down. Well, it is not straight up and down any more! But instead of looking pregnant, I just look like a much larger plus size woman who carries a bunch of weight in her gut as well. *Bummer. *

DH and I are leaving tomorrow to go to Electric Forest Festival. I'm super stoked. This is our big summer trip. We got VIP tickets and everything- which means breakfast in the mornings, warm showers 24-hours a day, a nice campground with tons of space and trees (not like the tiny, hot, treeless, sites in GA), a big bbq pool party the day we get there, and air-conditioned bathrooms throughout the venue. WOOHOO!!!!

Oh! And my faintness is going away! It turns out it may be due to the anticoagulant I was on. I switched to a new one a couple days ago and the faintness is gone! I went shopping for maternity skirts yesterday and was able to be up on my feet for over 45 minutes before I started feeling sick enough that I had to sit down Yayyy!!!!


My new skirts (images pulled off of Motherhood Maternity website):


----------



## bunyhuny

Okay... that turned into what probably should have just been a journal entry. Sorry for babbling on.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Welcome rainbow!

Cute bump Lock. 

Love the skirts Buny. :thumbup:

Kd and Sportys, thanks so much for the prayers and positive thoughts. I am so thrilled to be able to say that my baby's anatomy scan couldn't have gone better!!! Baby was measuring 12 w 1 day (I'm 11 weeks 6 days), the nuchal translucency measurement was great, Baby had a visible nasal bone, a perfect heartbeat of 158 bpm and brain, spine, bladder, stomach, kidneys, blood flow etc. all looked perfect. Baby also gave us a nice show, kicking and waving hands and arms. :cloud9:

We got our bloodwork back as well and it was great too - I was really nervous because I turned 35 last month but the individual results were *way* better than my age-related risk and Baby is extremely low risk for chromosomal abnormalities. This is the polar opposite of what happened during my last pregnancy, where everything that could possibly be wrong was. 

I've attached a couple of photos of our rainbow miracle. Very proud momma here. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Curly's Elbow1.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 3









Curly 12 weeks! Cropped1.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bunyhuny

Congratulations, Fit!! Wonderful pics or your rainbow babe! And awesome news from your blood work. What sweet, sweet relief. Do you know when you go in for your next appt? 

I'm just chilling online tonight.... Managed to get some of the house clean, but it was exhausting, so I think I'm pretty much couch-bound for the rest of the evening.


----------



## smurfy

joinin the group


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## sportysgirl

So glad everything went well fit, gorgeous photos. 

Welcome Smurfy.

Love your photo Heather


----------



## Bushmumma

The skirts are fab lock! Love them :).

Fit how good your feeling better woohoo!

Welcome smurfy :hi:

Haha still didn't get any study done &#55357;&#56853; bloody lazy bones!
Just booked tickets for my boys to see their Aunty in first week of holidays, starting this Friday. So they will go from Friday to Friday, the boys don't know yet it's a surprise!!

Bubs hb is still up in the high 150's loving that. Liking forward to tomorrow I'll be 12 weeks!! Yayy!!

Hubby and I are looking at nursery theme ideas and as we are team yellow atm it's a liitke tricky. Oh funny thing is dh says last night, maybe we should find out at 20 week scan?? I said hmmm not able to wait hey? &#55357;&#56847;&#55357;&#56833; he had the big idea of waiting and I'm kinda thinking how amazing it would be to find out once bubs meets the world. 

Can you ladies help me with pros and cons on waiting / not waiting to find out gender?

What you all think ?? 
Have a great day ladies talk later xxx


----------



## kdmalk

Welcome new ladies!! Let me know your due date and I'll get you added to the front page!

Having a decent day today FINALLY. I decided to weigh myself this morning and I have lost 9 pounds since my last appointment. Yikes.


----------



## kdmalk

Bush, I have no pros/cons on that. We are finding out!!! It is so hard to find gender-neutral stuff and I just don't want to deal with that! I want a fully stocked closet and nursery ready to go when baby arrives home. I just think it is easier to know ahead of time! But more power to you if you manage to stick through it as team yellow!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kdmalk

Heather, try not to panic. I had this random sense of dread the other day and baby still seems to be fine. I did actually switch doctors because I felt like my other doctor wasn't giving it to me straight when she was worried about my first pregnancy. That annoyed me because I am an adult and I can handle it. And I really liked her, too.

That being said, my new doctor is very different. I love her and she has assured me that everything looks absolutely perfect this time. I have even asked her several times if she is just trying to keep me from worrying or if she is truly being honest, and I believe she has been completely honest with me throughout this pregnancy. I made the decision that I valued honesty over "liking" my doctor. And I ended up loving my new one so much more!!!

I'm not advising you to switch--I'm just giving my experience. What I think would be the first step is having a conversation with doc at next appointment and telling her that you would prefer that she (he?) be completely honest no matter what. Because the fear that she is hiding a concern from you is worse than actually knowing the concern. THAT is what my other doctor couldn't take seriously..... she actually couldn't take anything I said seriously, which is another reason I moved. She always thought I was worrying over nothing and then I always ended up being right. So she finally pissed me off after my second loss and I took my business elsewhere.

Again, I'm not saying you should leave. I got off on a rant there. Lol. Start with a talk. And go from there. Because then you won't have to panic if you know that she will always be honest with you. Just my long-winded thoughts. :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Aw, sorry you're feeling worried Heather. I agree with kd, it sounds like being honest with your doctor about how you're feeling might be in order. Personally if a doctor ever kept something like that from me I know I'd always feel super paranoid, and when you're PAL there is already more than enough paranoia to go around.

DH and I have nothing but respect for the doctor who gave us our horrible diagnosis last pregnancy because even though he was very compassionate he was also completely honest about how bleak things looked for our baby and didn't give us any false hope. So we weren't blindsided when we lost the baby the following week. I do understand what you mean though about not being sure you would have wanted to know.

Hang in there, the second trimester is just around the corner. :hugs:


----------



## SammyBat

Heather - try not to worry! I think it is definitely normal to have these moments of panic and dread. I agree with Fit and kd that a conversation is in order. Especially if you are wondering why you are at 2 week appointments (maybe your doc thinks that is helpful to you?)

Bush - I am a planner. So we will be finding out. To me that is much less stressful than having to potentially run out and get different things with a newborn! Plus DH and I already have so much trouble agreeing on names, it is helpful to at least eliminate one gender.

Buny - enjoy your trip! Hope the faintness stays away while you are gone. And great skirts.

Fit - great pics. Congrats on a beautiful scan!

Sorry I have not been too active in general. I usually end up reading everyone's posts right before bed at night on my phone, but find myself with no mental energy to reply! My vomiting has gone down from about 3 times/day to 3 times every third day, but the fatigue is still rampant. I am not sure how I am going to get any work accomplished these next few weeks/months (gosh, I sure hope it starts to turn around!) Hit the 12 week mark on Saturday, though, so hopefully my energy starts to go up!


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, well looks like my fears were founded... I've started bleeding :cry: It's red, not seen any clots but it's fairly heavy - more than spotting. Not really in pain,just a dull period pain which tbh I'm not even sure I would've noticed if it weren't for the bleeding. I pushed my boobs though and realise they don't hurt at all any more :cry:

I rang the maternity helpline, they can't get me in today for a scan. I have my 12 week scan in the morning anyway so just got to wait it out until then now. 

Sammy - I do the same, read updates late at night on my phone and then feel too sleepy to reply!

Bush - I didn't find out gender with DS1. DH wanted to be the one to tell me our baby's gender, and I thought that was a lovely idea. The reality was that by the time I gave birth, I was convinced it was a boy anyway and when he said "it's a boy" I was so exhausted from 3 hours pushing that my response was a lacklustre "yeh I know." :blush: We found out with DS2 so that we could tell DS1 whether he was getting a brother or sister, and help him to try to bond with baby before it came along. I personally find it really hard not to know!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Everything I hope all is okay. Lots of women seem to have some bleeding in pregnancy so it could be something minor. Will be thinking of you and hoping your scan reveals a lovely healthy baby. :hugs:


----------



## Bushmumma

Everything thanks for telling me that, I've been thinking that it would be nice to let the kids know but we will see as the 20 week scan comes around. 

Sorry that your bleeding, I hope it nothing major and bub is doing a ok. 

Atm: the boys got on the bus this morning and I was more nervous than they were, gunna miss them for the next week and then I can wrap my arms around them and squeeze them tight!!


----------



## abic77

Hi everyone....

First of all, Everything, i really hope everything went ok at your scan today and you managed to get some more info hon?

I'm new on here everyone so HI and please can I join? I did look a few weeks ago but didn't want to join anything at that point. i hope i'm not tempting fate by now joining though...

I'm Abi, have a little girl who just turned 3. Had a ruptured ectopic last year and finally got my bfp in April  

Measuring 13 weeks today so due New Years day....

Nice to meet you all x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm afraid it wasn't good news for me, I have lost our baby :cry: Baby measured 8+5 with no heartbeat. Devastated.

It was lovely to be part of this group, and I wish all you ladies happy and healthy pregnancies and babies x x


----------



## Spudtastic

Everything - I'm so so sorry to hear about yourheartbreaking news. My thoughts are with you and your oh.


----------



## sportysgirl

Everything, I am so sorry. Thinking of you x


----------



## kdmalk

Aw, everything. Will be thinking of you and your family. I know there is nothing anyone can say to make it better. :hugs:

Welcome, abi! I will get you added to the front page.

Bush, try to enjoy the extra rest while the boys are gone--you need it right now! Hope they have fun!

AFM, had an appointment this morning. Doc is pleased and says everything is going well. Didn't get to peek at baby (boo!). HR was between 159 and 165. That's pretty quick! But doc says it's okay. And baby was kicking up a storm in there! I have my private gender scan before my next OB appointment, which is crazy! It is starting to get real!


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome Abi x


----------



## abic77

Thanks for the welcome ladies.

Everything - I am so sorry to hear your sad news hon. Sending you strength and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## abic77

KD - i paid for the private blood test (Nifty) and they gave me all my results which were good and offered to tell me the sex but i'm not sure if its too early to know?

How many weeks will you be when you find out?

I am defo finding out the sex, it's just when do i call the clinic and get them to tell me?
Am i mad? should i just call them and ask??


----------



## abic77

Sporty - just read your journal....what a strong woman you are and such a devastating history. Just wanna say wow and so glad you're pregnant again  xx


----------



## SammyBat

Everything - I am so sorry. Thinking of you and sending many hopeful vibes your way!

Welcome abic! It looks like our little girls are about the same age too (my DD just turned 3 on the 15th!)

kd - maybe it is a girl? Isn't it the old wives' tale that girl HRs run faster?!

AFM - my doctor officially changed my due date yesterday to Jan 5. She said she would prefer going off my scan rather than my MC date as was being temporarily done (even though I know I ovulated 14-15 days after my MC date). But hey - I will happily meet babe a little sooner! (And if this one is anything like my DD, an induction will be in my future...)

Suddenly today I feel a little bit of the anxiety going away. We heard a solid, strong heart beat at my appointment yesterday, I am having no MC signs, and I am just about 12.5 weeks. I have started to tell a few more people. I know that something could still go wrong, but am enjoying this feeling of enjoying and letting myself *be* pregnant.


----------



## kdmalk

Abi, I would jump all over it if someone could tell me today. I say call and get the result! I'll be super jealous since you will be the first to know. My private gender scan is at 16+4 because 16 is the earliest they will do it at this particular place. Just a few more weeks!

Sammy, I'll change you on the first page. It might be tomorrow though. I just ate some sweets for the first time in a long time and it is not doing well in my stomach. I am considering going to the bathroom but know that will mean I am going to puke. Trying to keep it down. Effort might be futile. Lol. Oh, and although we will love any baby, we totally want a boy. But dh is getting this girl vibe. I am still in denial. Lol.


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks Abi very kind words.


----------



## LockandKey

sorry if I've missed anything ladies, just got back from my visit in NY, and spent yesterday driving 6 hrs to get back home. Such a long drive wore me out completely :sleep:

I'm so sorry everything :cry:

My next scan is the 30th, this Tuesday, and I'll be 13+1. I'm so excited :D

Had DH buy me some maternity clothes, especially jeans as I don't think my pre pregnancy jeans will be fitting me for much longer. BTW Old Navy is having a sale on maternity jeans, so if any of you ladies are in need of maternity clothes, it might be a good chance to nab some.

I was looking at rainbow colored woven wraps for carriers. I've not tried a woven wrap yet, but I wanted a rainbow carrier for my rainbow baby :blush: I guess I will look through some youtube videos and learn.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I'm so sorry Everything. :-(

Welcome Abi, and congrats on your New Years baby! And I would totally call the clinic and ask for the sex if you want to know!!

The government here won't allow us to find out the sex before 20 weeks (so dumb) so I'll be getting a gender ultrasound in Washington State around 16 weeks instead - luckily we live close to the border and need to head over to do some shopping anyway. :)

KD are you able to hear baby more clearly on the doppler yet? I found out why maybe the heartbeat sounds faint to me sometimes - turns out I have an anterior placenta. That and Baby really does swim away from it - he was doing it to the midwife today when she was trying to listen. :haha: But we heard the record scratching sound I've been hearing at home and she confirmed it's Baby moving, so cool!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kdmalk

Fit, we have really only had one or two times when baby was nice and loud. The rest of the time it sounds like it is hiding in the back! Doctor didn't say anything today, but when she was listening the placenta was much louder than the heartbeat. You could hear the placenta and then baby just barely in the background behind. So it makes me think that I have an anterior placenta also. But she didn't say anything. So I guess we will find out later when I have my next scan.


----------



## Bushmumma

Everything darling, how devastating, I'm sorry you have to endure this again xxx warm hugs and please don't be shy to say hello when you feel you can xxx 

Welcome Abi! 

Going on a hoilday with my hubby daughter and two step kids :) we pick them up tonight from the airport at 10:30pm. Looking forward to seeing them :) 

If you don't hear from me I'll pop on as soon as I can not sure how my service will be... Much love to you all ladies xx


----------



## kdmalk

Ladies, I am about to attempt to eat a hamburger. Wish me luck! I have felt decent today and for some reason a burger is the only thing that sounds good for dinner. We will see what happens. Lol


----------



## LockandKey

Good luck with the burger ND

I've had my mw appointment today, and even though I had a dating scan already, for the first time I actually got to hear the hb, which was 150, and little squish kept wriggling around and moving away from the doppler. 

Tomorrow is my NT scan. I'm nervous but excited.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Good luck with the burger kd, hope it tastes as good as it sounds! Btw I wouldn't be surprised at all if you turned out to have an anterior placenta, not that I'm an expert.

Lock that's great that you got to hear your little one. My Baby is the same - I can always tell if he's awake or sleeping because he always makes me chase him when he's awake, plus I can hear him thumping around in there. :haha: Good luck at your nt scan, I'm sure it will be perfect.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hi hi. DH and I just got home from our week out in Michigan. I have (probably not very surprising) news for all of ya'll: Going to a music festival while pregnant is EXHAUSTING. I spent most of the time resting/sleeping in the tent while DH and his little sis went off to explore and catch a bunch of shows. In the end, I think I only went to 5 or 6 concerts/performances. 

BIG NEWS! When I woke up today, I saw I'd missed a call from my OB's office. Checked my voicemail and Panorama results are in! Our LO is LOW RISK for EVERYTHING!!!! Also, it turns out that SHE is a GIRL!!!! I had a dream last week on my way to the festival that I had a little girl and called her Temple (I think because she kind of looked like Shirley Temple). I told DH about it and he says that if that's what my dream said, then that's what we can call her- at least until we've had a little more time to think about names. I hope that it sticks, because I think it's a lovely name and perfect for a many-times-over rainbow baby. 

Heather- Ooooo, the exhaustion. Have you found any amount of sleep that makes it go away, because I sure haven't! 

Lock- Yayyyy! for getting to hear the heartbeat. :happydance:

Everything- I am so so so sorry for your loss. I know that nothing any of us can say will help, but I am sending you so much love right now. I'm so sorry, hun. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Eek, Buny congrats on your LOW RISK little girl!!!!!!!! You're the first Blizzard to find out the sex, how exciting. :)

Sorry you slept thru much of your holiday - I was wondering where you were finding the energy to go to a music festival! I'm headed to a destination wedding/party this weekend and foresee myself sneaking away for a lot of naps. 

Thanks for reminding me, I need to book our scan to find out the sex - I'm thinking girl, DH says boy.


----------



## LockandKey

Congrats on your little girl Buny

Had my NT scan today, everything was right on target for measurements, HB was 153, and no abnormalities were found :cloud9: I even got a teeny tiny potty shot!

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_1325_zpsk9ftkmbm.jpg

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_1320_zpsfanl8ejl.jpg

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_1319_zpstvjktfxk.jpg


----------



## Spudtastic

Oh ladies

Hooray for scans and heartbeats and low risk babes.

I've just been stalking really for a little while and i think I will do until Monday.
I woke up with pains today and I STILL have no baby bump whatsoever. At 12+2 my stomach is so squishy and i can't find a uterus anywhere (I think I was looking in the right place......ha ha OMG flashback to my teenage years where every other magazine wrote about 'finding the g spot"). Anyway, my midwfe rang ysterday to postpone our appointment until Friday so with the pains this morning I fully panicked. My 13 week scan is on Monday and I asked if I could get one sooner but I can't :-( She did try for me though.
So I just have to keep on waiting. It's horrible because I have such a strong feeling. EverythingXd had such a strong feeling too. Another forum friend had a feeling and had bad news at a 12 week scan. I really really feel nothing in my tummy. 
Sorry to harp on about it. I'm trying not to worry my husband but here is somewhere I can vent where people understand.
I hope I am wrong. in fact I really really hope I'm wrong.

Any ladies here still have a squishy tummy and can't find your uterus?

I am trying to remain positive otherwise I'll just go mad. I'm trying not to worry about having another erpc. If I need one we need to drive over 3 hours to the hospital and stay in that city for two nights. Next week the school holidays start. DH and I run our own business and the school holidays in July are the busiest two weeks of the year. Eeek. How would we get away?

Sorry for the ramble.....


----------



## Topanga053

Wow, this thread has been SO active and I am SO behind. Only read the last 1-2 pages. Sorry if I'm missing more highlights!

Buny- SOOOO happy for you that's its low risk and a girl!!!! You deserve a low risk pregnancy!! Just over the moon for you!!

Spud- :hugs: I can't remember.. Will this be your first scan or have you had others? 

We all know better than anyone that there aren't any guarantees, so I'm not going to lie to you and tell you bad news is impossible and I'm not going to waste my breath telling you not to worry because we all know thats just part of PAL. 

However, what I WILL tell you is that at 12 weeks with DD I really didn't have a bump to speak of. I have a picture of me at 20 weeks (!!) wearing maternity pants, but a regular top and you can just see a bump (that could be too many chips, to anyone who didn't know it was a baby!). I think it was around 24 weeks that I really started to get a decent bump. 

This time, I'm almost 14 weeks and still fit in all of my regular clothes and no one would think that I'm pregnant yet just by looking at me.

I have never tried to find my uterus, so I can't help you there. But the squishy tummy/lack of bump I have totally had! Everyone's body changes at different times, even with perfectly healthy pregnancies! 

I'll be thinking of you this week hun!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Topanga - you have awesome advice. Thank you. I had a scan at 8+1 with a heartbeat of 159 but with my mmc last time I also had a good early scan with a strong heartbeat.
The midwife, bless her, is out of town tomorrow, which is why she had to postpone our appointment, but she says she will come around to my house around 6pm to look for a heartbeat for me. As my appointment is at 11am on Friday morning I told her not to worry as she will have had a long day and 6pm on Thursday isn't much difference from 11am on Friday.

I guess I'm worried because with dd my uterus was sticking out by now and this is what i felt like before my mmc. 

PAL is hard. But I'm going to try and forget it. Perhaps my pains were a growing uterus


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Topanga053

Spud, with my MMC I had little to no symptoms. So when I had little to no symptoms this pregnancy, I told DH I didn't think it was viable. But 3 healthy scans later and bubs is still there. Every pregnancy really is different!! 

Re Doppler: I think it's a great idea, but don't forget that some women can't pick up the HB until later. At 11 weeks with DD and this pregnancy, my doctor couldn't find a HB with the Doppler and had to do an ultrasound. I still can't find the HB with my home Doppler. Just a heads up so you don't panic if you have the same problem.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Ladies. I wish I had bought a doppler now but I keep thinking it will take a week to get here if I order one by which time I will know. 
I just had a phone call by the Ultrasound dept because they were moving my appointment to Tuesday from the Monday. What's one day in the big scheme of things...
I think I'll know anyway after Friday if my midwife can't find a heartbeat.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Topanga053

Spud, thinking of you this morning. :hugs:


----------



## LockandKey

Thinking of you Spud and Heather. Hope things continue to progress beautifully for you both :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

Heather- I'm glad you have the Doppler for reassurance. I often think about getting one, but I'm afraid I would have a difficult time finding the heartbeat due to my weight and panic. I'm so happy you've been able to find your LO's HB everyday. Such great reassurance. 

Spud- Sending you lots and lots of hugs. I'm sorry you're having to deal with such awful anxiety. :hugs: I bet you will have a great appointment tomorrow.

As for me, I have my 13 week scan in a few hours and I'm scared as well. No good reason to be just so scared that something could go wrong. I need to leave soon to get my progesterone drawn. Half way through weaning off of meds so I hope everything is going well. I'm totally off of the estrogen supplements and halfway off of prednisone and progesterone. Anticoagulants I'm still on for another few weeks.


----------



## Topanga053

^^^ oops!! I thought today was Friday, so I was thinking Spud's appointment was today. I have tomorrow off from work, so it feels like Friday!! :winkwink:


----------



## Spudtastic

Topanga053 said:


> ^^^ oops!! I thought today was Friday, so I was thinking Spud's appointment was today. I have tomorrow off from work, so it feels like Friday!! :winkwink:

Hi Topanga. I'm in New Zealand so IT IS Friday today  
My appointment is in an hour and a half at 11am. I'm really hoping to hear a heartbeat.

Thank you so much ladies for your support. I'll be on to update you all afterwards.


----------



## bunyhuny

Spud- Oh yeah! Time zones... :dohh: Have a great appointment!


----------



## Spudtastic

Ladies ladies ladies. I am currently the happiest person in the worldright now. I had my midwife appointment and we heard a heartbeat at 160bpm. I cried and so did my midwife


----------



## bunyhuny

Yay yay yay!! Congrats Spud!!! That is wonderful!! :bunny: :happydance: :bunny: And not only a heartbeat, but a PERFECT heart rate for your date!


----------



## bunyhuny

Had my 13w scan today and everything looked perfect. Didn't remember to get CRL (somewhere between 60-70mm) but HR was 166. Yay! 

The u/s tech was a jerk and scared the crap out of DH and me, asking all sorts of weird questions (details in my journal, link in siggy), but everything else went great and my OB said everything looks absolutely perfect and we really don't need to go back until our anatomy scan at 20 weeks. (We're still going at 16 weeks though, since I'm still pretty nervous.)

I ate an ice cream snickers before the appt (YUCK - I had no idea how sweet those things are) since I'd heard that eating something sugary and cold can help to have an active baby at the ultrasound and IT TOTALLY WORKED! We got to see her bouncing and stretching and dancing all over the place. So active! She was laying transverse, so the pictures didn't come out too well and the tech had to really push hard on my abdomen to even get a semi-side view picture (OWWWWW), but it was all worth it so see our little girl so active! 


<3 I'm so in love. <3



​


----------



## Topanga053

Yay spud and buny!!!!! Such good news today!!!! So thrilled for you both!!!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Spud so happy and relieved for you!!! Hearing that heartbeat is the most wonderful thing in the world. :)

So glad for you too Buny...sorry the tech was a jerk though. Hee hee I tried the ice cream trick at home with the doppler the other night to see if I'd be able to hear Bubs moving more and it totally worked...he was going crazy crashing around in there!

I refer to Baby as "he" but I'm actually starting to think Baby might be a girl...gender u/s is booked for July 24, so we shall see.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## sportysgirl

Great news spud and bunny!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

Awww! You have an adorable little bump!!!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Ladies I'm so sorry, I found this group via a signature, I hadn't realised it was for pregnancy after a loss. I am so sorry. Ive joined the 2016 January snowdrops group that's now in pregnancy club and will hopefully see you there. :flower:

I wish you all, all the best and hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

That's a lovely bump you have there Heather


----------



## Spudtastic

hey Ladies. I'm just dropping in quickly to post a couple of photos of Squidge. our scan yesterday went really well. Everything looked good and the NT measurement came back at 1.7 which is low risk. I'm one happy Mummy. I promise to now take part and chat in this thread. I was just so anxious it was hard for me to do.
Also can anyone remember the page of the January Blizzards details for the personal bit at the bottom. Sorry baby brain already. i can't even remember the right words.
 



Attached Files:







squidge1.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2









squidge2.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congratulations on the great scan spud, very happy for you. So glad you're feeling better now.

AFM, I think I'm coming down with my first pregnancy cold, just in time to go camping with DH's family. Today I'm 14 weeks 1 day which is the point in my last pregnancy when my baby's heart stopped. Have a work dinner tonight, but will definitely be listening to baby on the doppler when I get home.


----------



## emma33

Hi could I be took off here was due Jan 5th but sadly lost my bean, :( however I've somehow caught again without a period inbetween and have a due date roughly of February 27th... After everything happening in may I forgot to remove myself from this group, I wish you all a happy n healthy 9 months xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Emma sorry for your loss. Good to hear you caught again, happy and healthy 9 months to you too.

Great scan spud, so glad all is well.


----------



## LockandKey

sorry about your loss Emma, but wishing you the best of luck in your new pregnancy.

Glad you got such positive results back Spud, I got mine back as well, and also am low risk for DS and the other 2 they test for (can't remember which ones they are) it's a great relief isn't it?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Topanga053

Heather.1987 said:


> Well that appt was lame! All she did was listen with the doppler then said see you in 4 weeks! I know thats normal procedure and im glad she doesnt have a reason to keep an eye on baby....but I hear baby everyday on doppler!! I wanted to see my baby :( so I guess I wont see baby til my 18 or 20 week anatomy scan end of august.

Yeah, I actually don't like the monthly appointments very much for that same reason. I have one tomorrow in the middle of the day. I'm kind of annoyed that it's going to take up so much time out of my work day to travel to and from the office just for that. I was finally able to find the HB yesterday with my home Doppler, so it seems like an extra waste to go in tomorrow just for that. Oh well!

My anatomy scan is August 3 (two days after our 7 year anniversary), so I'm just counting down for that. Nervous, but excited!

With DD, she wouldn't cooperate at the anatomy scan and they couldn't see everything they needed to, so I got a follow up scan a few days later. (Yay!) And then towards the end, I developed pre-e, so I had weekly scans to monitor her growth, fluids, etc. It probably should have been more scary to me than it was, but everything went well, and I got tons of extra scans, so I was actually kind of happy! :haha:


----------



## Spudtastic

Buny - I'm super excited you had a great scan too. I love the pics.

Fitmama - I hope you had a great night out. I hope you are feeling calm and relaxed. It's so hard when we get to the same gestation we lost our little angels. I hope you're not spending too much time on that doppler. 

Emma - I am very sorry for your loss. i hope that your current bean is your little rainbow.

Heather - you are glowing. What a beautiful bump you have. Sorry to hear your midwife appointment sucked. It feels such a let down when it's so quick.

Lockandkey - i'm excited that your results are good too. It is a huge relief. i don't have the combined blood test/scan results back yet but it feels better when the scan looks good.

Topanga - how did your appointment go yesterday/today? (Sorry time zone confusion)? Will you be finding out the gender at your anatomy scan?

AFM - we will be finding out the gender at the anatomy scan but I've been playing around guesing the gender just for fun. I put my 13+1 scan in the gender prediction forum where is was about 6 boy guesses to 3 girl guesses. Then I put the same photos on that other gender forum where you get experts looking at the nub to predict gender and everyone said girl (12 guesses). My baking soda test said boy.

I don't mind boy or girl either way, I just want to hold a healthy baby in my arms. However I do have a feeling that this little bean is a girl.

Does anyone do/will anyone be doing cloth nappies?
I did cloth nappies on my daughter from about 7 months so I have just been buying some 0 to 6 months cloth nappies. They are oh so cute. i think I am addicted.

Also my scan was so lovely to see baby rolling around. He or she was very active. My placenta is at the front again so I probably won't get to feel him or her so much until 20 weeks again.


----------



## bunyhuny

Spud- We're going to be cloth diapering, but going the easy route with AIO's and pockets. We've gotten our newborn stash purchased and now we're working on our One Size supply. We ordered our newborn ones on Memorial Day sale, and then ordered the first eight OS diapers on 4th of July sale, so we got some great deals.

The first four OS arrived today:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61FHEAtTCNL._SL1500_.jpg

The next four are due to arrive next week:

https://www.kellyscloset.com/assets/images/productimages/blueberryexcl/8288birdsleaves72.jpg


----------



## Spudtastic

Oh Buny - they are super cute. I love the patterns. And then have you seen the ruffled knicker/pants to go over. oh so adorable.

I ordered some of these:

https://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/images/whbasket.jpg

and some of these:

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0154/7741/products/113_fittednappy_compact.jpg?530

With these wool covers:

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0154/7741/products/13101_web_1_compact.jpg?530

And these are the cutest ruffle kincker/pants:

https://www.nappyheaven.co.nz/image/cache/data/JuDanzy/Covers/pinklace-500x500.jpg


----------



## Spudtastic

I think I am a cloth nappy addict


----------



## LockandKey

Those are adorable diapers Buny! I love the patterns.

I was big into cloth diapering DD after she was born, but we moved into our current home, which runs on well water, and our well water is very heavy with minerals and sulfur. We have a water softener, but that didn't help the diapers :( they absorbed all the minerals and didn't hold the wee at all. I couldn't leave the house with DD in her diaper because she would soak through everything in just 30 mins. I've tried to strip them, but after 2 kids I don't have the time (or money) to do that every single day, so I had to stop :( I do miss it though.

I'm still waiting for our gender scan before we start buying anything baby related. I do have my nursery sets picked out for each gender though. Still having trouble with names too.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LockandKey

so far the only names I have are Claire Violet for a girl, and Adam or Tyler for a boy. We share the same problem Heather, difficulty choosing names. I wish I had too many I liked :haha: instead I'm overly picky

Well I'm no good at describing things, so I'll just post pretty pictures instead.

I really like this theme for a girl because it steers away from all the pink and purple, but is still feminine with floral patterns, plus I like the coral and aqua palette 
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/9194hJGQtL._SX522__zpscv3gnzdw.jpg

This is my boy theme.
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/81612jxdLmL._SL1500__zpskqmfhtno.jpg

With either I'll be painting the room a cream or very light, pale grey


----------



## Spudtastic

Lock - I would be using disposables too if I had well water too. I also love the themes for your nursery.

Heather - yep same here. Dh and I also struggle for names. I'm trying not to think of any until we find out the gender. Then at least we don't have to think of two sets lol.

A girl for me would also be easier. Dd was born feb 2nd (ddue 28th jan) and this one is due 11th Jan so I will have all the right clotheS.


----------



## bunyhuny

Lock- That coral set is gorgeous! You make me wish we were doing a nursery.

Heather- Ooo, I like "Hadleigh". Wasn't that the name of the pretty girl on House? What did they call her... Thirteen?

DH and I are struggling with picking something, too. We ditched our temporary name already and have been going through baby name lists like crazy. Current faves are Mara, Kira, Lexi, and Nori.

Spud- I have a feeling I'm becoming a bit of a cloth diaper junkie myself- and yes! the ruffle bloomers are so cute. I ordered a few pairs the other day! Two of them have little dresses that go with them, and one I'm still searching for a dress for. I also got these on the big 4th of July sales, so everything was 50-90% off! I think these should be arriving sometime next week:

Blue ruffle on the back:

https://mcdn.zulilyinc.com/media/catalog/product//126893/zu25297309_main_tm1435694942.jpg

Favorite, but haven't found a dress yet:

https://www.rufflebutts.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/1080x1320/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/r/b/rbwwhxx-cgs3_white-wave-ruffled-baby-girl-diaper-cover.jpg

Love this one. Bought the whole outfit w/shirt, tights, and dress in 6-9m (minus the hat):

https://cdn3.volusion.com/ljuud.srfhx/v/vspfiles/photos/ss15-RBWWH-TLA3-STWTE-LX00-2.jpg?1424820375

https://www.rufflebutts.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/1080x1320/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/s/t/stwtexx-lx00.jpg

Oh, and not diapering related, but I found these on amazing discount as well and couldn't help myself. I got the little romper in 3-6m and the dress in 6-9m (and ordered the matching headband as well).

https://cdn3.volusion.com/ljuud.srfhx/v/vspfiles/photos/FW14D1-SPR-21-2.jpg?1419858963

https://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server1700/07a41/products/5657/images/16198/OUTFIT-MAIN-PIC67__70033.1419912482.365.550.jpg?c=2


----------



## kdmalk

Hi everyone!!

I have been so busy at work (and still so sick!) that I haven't had the energy/patience to log on and type in the evenings. I have still been reading all the posts though. I won't even attempt to respond to everything. Just know I have been reading!

15 weeks today. I can't believe it. So ready to find out what we are having on the 22nd so I can start buying cute stuff! I am still a bit prone to barfing even now, so I am officially convinced this baby is a girl. I have started to feel the baby move on occasion. I was pretty sure about what I was feeling, but I was listening with the Doppler and heard a big bonk just as I got that movement feeling, so now I know it is definitely the baby and not some rogue gas bubbles. Pretty cool!

I definitely have a bit of a bump, but I also have some belly fat, so it looks bigger than it is. I refuse to document my fat rolls, so I have yet to take a belly picture. Maybe in the next few weeks when it looks more baby bumpish and not so cheeseburger bumpish. :haha:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

The cloth diapers are adorable girls!

Lock I LOVE that aqua/coral nusery. Such a nice take on the traditional girl nursery.

Buny those outfits you ordered are too freaking cute.

Kd that's cool you are feeling movement! I can definitely hear movement on the doppler but can't feel anything yet.

AFM I finally got a call that our angel baby's autopsy report is ready. DH and I were certain he was a boy and we were right. There were no real answers - he died because both kidneys were not functioning and his bladder was severely enlarged, but we don't know why it happened. His chromosomes were completely normal. They also found a heart defect that was not detected at any of our scans, so now I'm freaking out a bit and just praying that this baby doesn't have a as-of-yet undiscovered heart defect too.

The good news is that it was the best hospital in the province who delivered my angel and performed his autopsy and since I'm already their patient they're going to monitor my pregnancy and one of their high risk doctors will be doing my 18-20 week u/s.

Sorry for the novel ladies. Between that news and the fact that I'm 14 w 4 d today which is the same day my sleeping angel was delivered, I have a lot racing through my head.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## sportysgirl

Fit mama, I can only imagine how you feel, its a strange old time.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies. <3 How is everyone feeling? Anyone get any baby gear shopping done this week? DH and I have slowed down on the purchases until next month since I did a lot of shopping earlier this month, but we did hit up Barnes and Noble this week to pick up a few board books for the baby. I read that babies can hear their mom's voice as early as 15 weeks- even if the sound doesn't make much sense yet, so I'm going to go ahead and start reading to her.

Today I went in for my 15w (well, 14+6) ultrasound. I wasn't actually scheduled to go in until 16w, but I started getting panicky again yesterday, so they penciled me in for a quick scan today. I'm happy to report that our little lady is doing great. She's even caught up in measurements! The tech checked four different measurements today, and baby is now averaging two days ahead. Finally, I feel relieved.


----------



## LockandKey

no baby stuff purchased here yet, I have most of what I need already from having 2 kids already. All I need is a rocker and nursery set, and car seat, plus a few other items. I've had to buy DD a new booster seat, and then buy her and DS clothing for the upcoming fall and winter (I like to buy off season because everything is on sale)

So mostly shopping for my other children first. Whatever the gender is, I will need newborn winter clothes, but I can't do much until we find out the gender.

Glad your LO is doing well, and I've also heard they can hear noises and voices outside the womb at this point too :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Buny - I'm glad your little bean has caught up and is doing well  it's nice to read and talk to littleone. It is said they can tell the difference between mum and dads voice and recognise mum and dad at birth. By the way by daughter looked at Dh and myself when she was just born this is so true. 

Lock - it's nice to have a bunch of stuff for the baby already. My DD was born 2nd Feb so I only need to buy new stuff if this little one is a boy. Having said that I did tell my DH that if this one is a boy he would be wearing little dresses lol.

AFM - I had a complete baby brain day yesterday. I was putting my bra on, then dd needed me and when i came back to where I was getting dressed I could not find my bra anywhere. So I got another one out from the drawer and put that on. Then at the end of the day I was laying on the sofa and something was itching me just under the boobs. When I investigated it was my bra I'd lost this morning. I had been wearing two bras all day - the one I lost was halfway on. I put it on backwards to hitch it up then turn it around to be on frontways....anyway I can't believe I did that.


----------



## Topanga053

Hey ladies, just wanted to pop in to share a nice moment I had today. My mom never got to hear DD's HB when I was pregnant with her or see her on a live ultrasound. She also never got to do any of that when she was pregnant with me. So today when she was visiting I let her listen to this LO's HB on my home Doppler. She was SOOOOO excited!!! It was so nice to see her so happy. She just couldn't believe it.


----------



## sportysgirl

Had my dating and NT scan today. They have put me forward a few days. All looking good, just awaiting NT results now.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats, Sporty. When do you get results?

Topanga- That's so sweet. <3 Is she going to be able to go to any of your scans?

Spud- That is definitely some hardcore baby brain. Hehe. Yay for strong symptoms? 

L&K- When do you find our gender? I know one of the clinics here will tell you at a 16 week ultrasound, but mine doesn't verify on ultrasound until the 20 week scan. That's the big reason we decided to do the panorama test.

AFM:

DH's folks are supposed to be coming into town today, but his mom had a minimal motorcycle accident on the way, and his dad just called to let us know about an hour ago. We're waiting for an update. They think she's fine, but the doctors are going to do a CAT scan just in case. DH doesn't seem too worried, so I'm guessing his dad thinks everything is going to be okay.


----------



## sportysgirl

Results should be back 4-7 days so not too long. 

My new due date is 27th January


----------



## LockandKey

I have to wait until 20 weeks exactly *groan* so my scan date is August 17th. Exactly a month from now.

Hope you ladies are doing well, I pretty much have nothing going on. Still struggling to gain any weight as a lot is making me nauseous still. DH had made baked ziti the other night with lean ground beef, red sauce, garlic, onions, and mozzarella, and it made me feel sooo sick I could only handle a couple of bites. As he was cooking it the smell had put me off :wacko: 

This is the longest MS has lasted, in my previous pregnancies it was done on 12 weeks exactly, and I am still suffering from fatigue. I have to have some caffeine in the early afternoon every day or I will be napping all day long. Ugh, waiting impatiently for that 2nd trimester burst of energy, that glow, and even the hunger, because I'm severely lacking all 3


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I'm finding out Baby's sex one week today! Kind of hoping to be team pink, not because I care one way or the other, but because the doctor who gave us our angel's autopsy report scared the crap out of me by saying the conditions our angel suffered from are more likely to happen again if Baby is a boy.

They know nothing about what caused his problems or even what killed him, but the doctor had no problem filling my head full of horror stories and worst case scenarios - just what every PAL woman needs.


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, just stopping by to say hello :wave:

I've had a little read and it's great you're all doing so well... I see you've even got some genders confirmed, so exciting!

Well I've had 2 losses in a row but I'm not giving up!! 3rd time lucky, right?! :thumbup: I am now in my brand new TWW... wish me luck lol!

Also just wanted to say thank you again for all your well wishes, it meant a lot :hugs: Take care ladies xx


----------



## LockandKey

I'm really hoping #3 is your lucky number Everything! Please keep us updated, I enjoy hearing about how you are doing. And so sorry about your 2nd loss :hugs:

(almost) 16 week bump 
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11774345_10200926709166584_1509199588_n_zps5t0yijrs.jpg


----------



## Spudtastic

Lock - there are NO cheeseburgers there whatsoever. What a fantastic litle bump. I also like the nirvana top. They were my favourite band in my youth 

Bunyhuny - how is your MIL? i hope she's ok. I'm sure that they were just doing the scan as a precaution.

Everything - I love to hear from you too and when you get your bfp I really want to know. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. I had two losses in a row before this pregnancy so it can and will happen. x x

Fit - I saw your other post too and I'm sorry to hear that that doctor scared the crap out of you. Seriously, I think some doctors can be far to objective and unemotional. We don't need that extra stress when PAL either.

Sportygirl - good luck with those results. I'm sure everything will be ok.

AFM - I'm at work, listening to the best of the live lounge (UK radio one where artists do an acoustic version of a popular song) and clearly procrastinating.
I don't find out gender until the 20 week scan either. I don't have an appointment yet but it will definitely be in the second half of August. 
I posted a 13 week scan photo on a few gender guess forums and all the experts say 90% girly. I have to admit I'd love another girl but a healthy baby is all that matters. 
My ms is getting so much better. I was soooooo sick with my daughter. it makes me think maybe I have a boy in there but Lock - I read your post about morning sickness and it doesn't mean anything it seems. Family and friends are convinced we have a boy.

I also have an anterior placenta again so I won't feel any kicks again until late. It doesn't help the PAL paranoia.


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi ladies!! 
Wow congrats to those that have a gender! 
Holiday was great and we all had a blast :). Had a midwife appointment on Wednesday last week and they put me a day forward, yay! So close to 16 weeks now (15 +5) going for an on appointment on Wednesday and will book in for anatomy scan and I'll let you know the date :). 

Pretty sure that the past week bubs has gotten pretty active, I can feel pressure just below my belly button and then also right down inside, had back pain today when I searched for heartbeat on Doppler and sure enough bubs was t gut back on the left side then once moved it was gone :). 

Getting a little anxious as we approach the 18+1 mark which is when we lost Harrison last year so fingers crossed that all goes well and there's a healthy bub on my scan.

Missed you ladies while I was away, glad to be back xxx


----------



## bunyhuny

Sorry for not being around the last several days. The accident was worse than the doctors had originally thought and DH's mom had to be hospitalized. She has 5 broken ribs and is still pretty darn sore. They say she's looking at a 4-6 week recovery period. They've finally released her from the hospital and she and DH's father are on their way home now. 

I hope everyone is doing well. I'll try to get caught up on posts soon.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey all. Had my 16w scan (15+6) today and baby looks great. Her heartbeat is still in the 150's when she's active, 130's when she's asleep. I take my last dose of progesterone tonight and then I'm done with all the big IVF meds. I'll be on my PCOS med, Metformin, for the rest of the pregnancy (heck, probably the rest of my reproductive life...) and I'm still taking the baby aspirin until 30-something weeks, but those don't give me any side effects, so they're not a big deal. 

Sporty- Did you get your NT scan results back? 

Bush- I'm glad you had a great vacation! :happydance: If you want me to edit your signature with your new due date, let me know and I'll fix it for you. (Or you can replace the ticker if you want to make your own, of course.)

Spud- How you feeling? The nausea still staying away? Mine is pretty much gone now, too, though I still have major food aversions. I'm starting to eat meat again, so that's good. My OB wants me getting more protein. I'm definitely eating a deficit of calories, but still gaining too fast. (I totally don't understand this at all.) She thinks my protein/carb balance must be off, so I've been making some major changes to my diet.

Everything- Hi hunny! :wave: Good luck this cycle! You best come back and update us when you get that BFP. I miss seeing you on here. <3

Fit- I'm so sorry that doctor scared you like that! Totally uncalled for! If it will help you deal with what he said, then I hope you join me over here in team pink. :hugs:

Lock- You feeling any better? If not, I surely hope it lets up soon. 


*My scan pic from today (15+6):*

​


----------



## sportysgirl

Gorgeous photo Buny.

No results yet, so I assume no news is good news.


----------



## faith2015

Hi ladies!! Mind if I join? As of my past ultrasound I am due on January 7, 2016. But my last appointment my belly is measuring 17 weeks not 16 weeks. We will get it confirmed on August 11th! 

We also are going to find out the sex tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## emma33

Hi ladies don't know if you remember me, but I was due January 5th but sadly mc on May 22nd :cry:, however by June 30th realised no period and boob pain back, well I got my Bfp that evening, took various tests as you do finally got a 3+ on a digital too yaay anyways rang epu n got a scan Tuesday just gone and saw my rainbow with a healthy heartbeat, sobbed :) so I'm due March 3rd ha my birthday :cloud9: just thought I'd let you all know... I'm so shocked but extremely happy, 
Happy healthy 9months to us all.xxxxx


----------



## kdmalk

Hi guys!!!!! Sorry I have been noticeably absent! So much going on at work, and I am still sick and still tired, so I just haven't had the energy to be patient with my phone and type.

Can everyone drop me a quick line about all the things I have missed updating on the front page? I'll try to get it done today because I am home sick. 

So yesterday I ate a subway sandwich for lunch (very naughty of me). At about 2:00, I got a really awful headache to the point where I thought I might barf. Someone brought me a Tylenol to my office at about 2:30, and I went home at 3:00 still feeling awful. Took a nap and still had the headache when I woke up. I decided I should try to eat some dinner and instantly barfed it up. The nausea with this headache was just so different than my normal pregnancy nausea. And I didn't feel better after throwing up like I usually do, so I got back in bed and was texting hubby at work all night because I was convinced I either had food poisoning or listeria. That headache lasted 10 hours!!!!!!!!!!! I have woken up feeling fine this morning, so I am thinking that maybe I just had my first migraine??? I have no other explanation at this point. But I was convinced yesterday that I was dying. Lol.

Anyway. Enough of the sickness stuff. We found out gender on Wednesday!!!! Baby was not shy at all. It was the first thing she saw when she put the probe down.

Baby Everett, for your viewing pleasure!

Ps- I'm still secretly terrified there is something she saw and didn't tell me or something. Since it was a private scan, it was just a tech, so she wouldn't have been allowed to say something if she did see anything, so I can't get that worry out of my head. But I guess I would have heard from my doctor by now if there had been a problem, since our scan was on Wednesday. I suppose worry won't truly go away until our official anatomy scan, which has yet to be scheduled. Come on, doc!!!

Hope everyone is well!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome faith and congratulations! 

Emma I am sorry for your loss. Hope that this new pregnancy is your rainbow. 

kd hope your head is feeling better today that sounds awful. Congratulations on finding out your having a boy how exciting. 

Can you change my due date to 27th please.

Got my NT results yesterday and we are lower risk.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

So much good news on this thread, I'll respond to everyone's posts and post photos later but we had our gender scan and we're TEAM BLUE! :blue::blue::blue:

Can you please update the front page kd? 

The scan was amazing - can't believe how much he's grown since the last one. He was dancing a jig, swallowing big gulps of amniotic fluid, and even pointed at his boy parts for us.

Can't wait to hear what everyone else is having


----------



## LockandKey

Welcome Faith!

Sorry about your loss Emma, hope this new pregnancy gives you a sticky rainbow bean

Congrats on being team :blue: ladies, KD, my DS is also named Everett, so I'm quite partial to it :)

I still have a while before we find out the gender, 23 days and impatiently counting


----------



## Bushmumma

It's ok to leave it for now will wait until the big scan on the 7th August and see what goes on then :).
Welcome to the newbies and so glad things are going smoothly for us :).


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Buny congrats on another great scan and I hope your MIL is doing better - how scary!

KD congrats on Team Blue!!!!!

Sporty so glad to hear your results came back low risk, what a relief. Happy for you.

Emma, congrats on your BFP and rainbow baby!! So happy it happened quickly for you. :)

Here is a picture of our little man, who will be named Thomas after DH's dad. As you can see he was kind enough to point out his boy parts for us just in case we missed them. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







I'm a Boy!!.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## faith2015

TEAM :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:
https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w467/tc171005/47f02cc3-eba0-4661-9d25-ae09c23f3927_zps6zulqkgc.jpg~original

https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w467/tc171005/profile%20boy_zpsepjuzodo.jpg~original


----------



## LockandKey

Congrats on team :blue: Faith :flower:


----------



## bunyhuny

emma33- Congrats, lady! Wonderful news!! :happydance:

kdmalk- Yayyyy! Congrats on finding out gender! Now you get to go shopping for clothes, yeah? I know that's the first thing I did. :haha: Sorry about your awful headache. I've been getting a couple bad ones a week, though if I preemptively take the Tylenol and go lay down in a dark, cool, quiet room, I can usually get rid of most of it. I hope you find what works for you. <3

sportysgirl- Woohoo! Congrats on getting the Low Risk results back. Such a great feeling!

Fit_Mama2Be- Congrats on joining team blue. You ladies are totally outnumbering me!! I love that you had such a great scan and were able to see so much movement. My MIL is doing a bit better now (thanks for asking <3 ). She's home resting and recuperating. Luckily, she's a school teacher, so she has the next couple weeks off. She should be through the worst of it by the time school starts back up.

faith2015- You team blue girls are totally taking over the thread. :haha: Congratulations! Have you started thinking about names yet?

AFM:
DH and I interviewed our first choice pediatrician today, and I don't think we're going to have to interview anyone else! He was absolutely, positively, 100% perfect. He dedicates 45-60 minutes to a well visit (actually meeting with him the entire time, not a nurse or assistant), he shares all the same parenting views, AND he's available by personal cell phone 24 hours a day, everyday. The guy is incredibly well-read, went to top notch schools, has over a decade of working experience, and does a balance of western medicine and holistic care. On top of it all, he's incredibly humble, goes by his first name, and sees parents as intelligent equals who he can engage in real conversation with, not people to be told what to do/talked down to. We couldn't ask for more and couldn't be happier!


----------



## kdmalk

Congrats on joining me, fellow blue bumps!!!!

Uh, buny.... Can your pediatrician be my pediatrician? Because he basically sounds like the most fantastic person ever. I loved my pediatrician growing up, and she saved my life by sending me to the hospital immediately when she suspected appendicitis, because my appendix actually burst right after they took it out. So I would have been in real danger if she had waited any longer! Unfortunately, we don't live in the town where I grew up anymore, so I have to find someone here. I don't really know a lot of people with kids yet, so we will have to start searching for the right person!


----------



## kdmalk

Oh! And I had my appointment today and Mr. E actually kicked the Doppler when she put it down! She was so surprised because it is still so early and she could feel him kicking it! He has been quite feisty today!

We were really hoping for a professional soccer player, so it looks like we are starting off strong!

Officially booked for my anatomy scan on August 12! FINALLY!!!!!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi ladies, it's quiet around here lately. :)

Buny your new pediatrician sounds amazing!

Faith congrats on joining Team Blue.

Kd that is hilarious that Baby Everett kicked the doppler. :haha:

I had my 17 week appointment today and all was well. My uterus was exactly where it should be and Baby Thomas' heartbeat was 148 bpm. The midwife said he's a very busy baby - as per usual we could hear him kicking and moving all over the place and he kept running from the doppler. I told the midwife about how he was opening and closing his mouth at my scan last week and she said he's practicing his breathing. :cloud9:


----------



## LockandKey

seems quite blue bump heavy here too! 

I've been (sort of) busy, preparing for my father to come visit us from Sweden next week, and I have DD's pre school papers to fill out, they literally sent me a mountain of paperwork in the mail to fill out :dohh: 

I've also been trying to stay active, I've been doing pilates and yoga at home, and some days I go to the gym to jogg on treadmills or use some weights for exercises.

DH and I have settled on names finally.

:pink: 
Claire Violet

:blue:
Ivan Patrick

so 18 more days until we find out!

I had a midwife appointment 2 days ago, and hb was 153. My midwife put in her vote for girl saying that girls tend to have higher hb's, it's not always that way, but it's the common trend. If I remember correctly with DS, his hb was often in the 140's, and with DD, her hb was in the mid 150's, so for me it's been true.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello ladies

So many have joined team blue...congratulations  

Is anyone staying team yellow? 
Is it possible it's just lock and myself to find out the gender. I don't have a date yet but it will be between four to six weeks.

I had a good midwife appointment yesterday. We got our combined screening results back and baby is low risk so we're obviously very happy.
Baby's heartbeat was 139 (so we'll see on the boy and girl thing).

Lock - is your father Swedish? My mum is Swedish and my entire family is in Sweden right now. My brother lives there too and is married to a Swedish girl. I used to go every year to the West Coast and I miss it alot.

Faith - welcome to the group and congratulations on your little boy.


----------



## faith2015

bunyhuny - TY :happydance: Yes we have a first name, no middle name right now. Silas :blue: And also congrats on your pediatrician!!!! Its always a great feeling to have that taken care of. My DH pediatrician is my daughters and now will be Silas' doc! We are really happy about that!


And big thank you's to the other mommies!!! I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Lock my midwife said the same thing as yours about the heartbeat. She said if I didn't already know I'm having a boy it would have been her guess anyway because his heartbeat was 158 bpm at 12 weeks and is now in the 140's which is typical for baby boys as they grow bigger.

So on that note Lock I think you're having a girl and Spud I think you're having a boy!!

Spud congrats on being low risk - what great news.

I'm jealous of you ladies with family in Sweden. DH and I have always wanted to go there and it would sure cut the cost if we had someone to stay with.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Topanga053

Me neither! Although we're set to find out Monday morning.


----------



## LockandKey

I've not yet had my gender scan, 17 more days to go :coffee: I'm excited to hear more reveals though! I'm also jealous of all you ladies finding out so early. My practice is very cruelly making me wait until I'm at least 20 weeks. They wouldn't let me move it by even a week, even when I asked nicely.

Yes, my father is Swedish. Long story short, my mother flew from the US to Sweden in college and met my father there while she was staying with a host family. I was an "oops" baby. They were never married, so both my parents lived apart. I have family in Sweden, some cousins, grandparents, aunts, uncles, and even a half brother I've met once. I've not yet been able to go to Sweden because after I finally met my father, I already had DD and kept having babies :haha: and I am a bit nervous about taking long plane rides with very young children, so maybe in a few years it will happen. 

But I am looking forward to seeing him and his girlfriend Tina again :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Heather and Topanga - it's exciting. Heather when do you find out? Topanga - I can't wait to hear. Do you ladies have any boy girl feelings.

Fit - I'll be interested to see the predicrions lol. I have had such mixed old wives tales results I don't know what to think. I did read that the heartrate theory has been disproven but who knows especially if midwives who listen to heartbeats say there is a general trend.....we wait to see  

Lock - an oopsie with a Swedish man...sounds kind of exotic  

Buny - your pediatrician sounds almost mythical. I'm glad someone like that does exist though.


----------



## LockandKey

I am getting some slight girl vibes, but I had girl vibes with DS, and he's very clearly a boy, (I see it every day when I change his diaper) so I'm not sure I trust my instincts on this one :haha:


----------



## faith2015

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Lock my midwife said the same thing as yours about the heartbeat. She said if I didn't already know I'm having a boy it would have been her guess anyway because his heartbeat was 158 bpm at 12 weeks and is now in the 140's which is typical for baby boys as they grow bigger.
> 
> So on that note Lock I think you're having a girl and Spud I think you're having a boy!!
> 
> Spud congrats on being low risk - what great news.
> 
> I'm jealous of you ladies with family in Sweden. DH and I have always wanted to go there and it would sure cut the cost if we had someone to stay with.


I wouldn't go off the HB!! My baby boy's HB has been 165-170 this whole pregnancy


----------



## faith2015

LockandKey - My real gender scan is scheduled for Aug 11th, but they have this pregnancy spa and ultrasound office that I went to. You have to be 16+weeks


----------



## sportysgirl

I don't have my anatomy scan until 10th September we are staying team yellow.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm getting girl vibes though of course can't be sure :), gender will be revealed on Friday 7 th Aug when we find out. Then I'm going to start buying things, can not wait!!

Bubby is moving around so well now, we have awake active time around 4-4:30 lasting for about 3-4 hours in the afternoon and as well as when I wake up and then again around 9-10 am. Very amazing and comforting feeling!


----------



## bunyhuny

I hope some of y'all join me in team pink this month! 

Today was an exhausting day. Woke up with way more fatigue than normal. Slept all afternoon. Still tired now. DH and I are headed out of town on Wednesday for a programming convention in Vegas. I hope I can find things to do while DH is going to talks and exhibits. We have an ultrasound on Wednesday to make sure the baby is okay before flying out. I wish I could feel the baby move consistently so I wouldn't be so worried anymore, but I'm still not to that point. I think I've felt her move now, but it's so hard to tell.


----------



## Spudtastic

Bushmamma - eek not long now. Only a few days. Are you doing anything for a gender reveal? It's not something we do in NZ but I've read lots of fun gender reveal ideas on here.

Buny - enjoy your trip. I hope you get to relax.

Afm - 
I felt the baby move last week but I haven't felt anything since. I'm trying not to stress because I have my placenta at the front.

My dh has organised a lay in for me tomorrow whoop whoop. I have been up at 5am every day since mid April and I'm struggling a bit with tiredness.


----------



## Spudtastic

Bunyhuny - I see you are currently the only pink baby. Why did I think there were more.

I just checked the front page. There are a few people we haven't heard from lately.
Waving hello to you if you're a stalker rather than a poster. I'd love to hear how you are getting on.


----------



## Topanga053

Buny and Spud- so exciting!!! I've been feeling baby move for a couple of weeks now, but it's still so inconsistent. It worries me too sometimes, Spud, even though I know it's totally normal at this point. That's normally when I take my Doppler out!! 

Yesterday I had to go pee (you know, for the 29738293736 millionth time that afternoon) and DH laughed at me because so little came out. He's like, "really? You HAD to go to the bathroom for that??"

Me: "well, when you have a baby pressing on top of your bladder, it makes your bladder feel full, even when there's only a tiny bit in there."
DH: "omg seriously, why does anyone enjoy being pregnant?!??"

LOL I think it's funny how often pregnancy related changes freak DH out. Even kicks he's like, "it's so weird!!i wouldn't want something inside me kicking me!!!" :haha: guess it's a good thing I'm the one carrying the babies! I do agree with him on labor though. Labor does suck.


----------



## Topanga053

We had our anatomy scan this morning. You can put me down for team :blue: as well!


----------



## LockandKey

congrats on team :blue: Topanga

btw did anyone have any baby dreams about gender and were right? I remember having boy dreams with DS and he is definitely a boy. This morning I had a dream that #3 was a girl :) 

I'm feeling baby move daily now, it's exciting.

Also, DD told me today "Mommy, I love the baby in your belly." :cloud9:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on Team Blue Topanga! :blue: 

So many little boys for January, is anyone going to join Buny over on Team Pink?


----------



## Topanga053

Lock, I did. DH had a dream that DD was a girl and was right. This time I had two vivid dreams that this was a boy, and I was obviously right.

Fit- Thanks! Honestly, I was really hoping to join team pink, but DH's swimmers had other plans! :haha: Now I just need to adjust to the idea of having a boy!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Spudtastic

Topanga - congratulations on team :blue: Your DD sounds very cute. It's so nice to hear them say that. my DD loves giving baby cuddles and she says she will cuddle the baby when she comes out of mummy's tummy. ANd yeah, I agree, pregnancy sucks lol. So does labour. I honestly don't know how woman used to be permanently pregnant. I can honestly understand why wives were happy that men got mistresses before contraception. 

Fit - I saw your nub ultrasound and your little baby's nub is so obviously blue.

Heather - how did your normal appointment go? I'm kind of hoping to be on team :pink: too. 

Lock - absolutely NO baby dream for me at all. None. It's a bit strange.

I have a general feeling baby is a girl. DD says the baby is a girl. she says 'not a boy mummy. Little sister'. But then she points to her tummy and says she has a little boy in her tummy so I guess her word isn't trustworthy.
My DH will be super stoked with a boy.

Is anyone else still vomiting? With DD I vomited until 31 weeks and was sick until after the birth. So this morning sickness has been a lot easier compared to that but at 17 weeks I'm still vomiting and mildly nauseous.


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm only going to call those that are close and tell gender, I'm feeling bubs move everyday just wish it could be more often lol. There are soooooooo many baby boys due it's crazy, dh is hoping for a girl I am hoping for healthy although there are pink vibes :).

Ladies how fab that we are nearly half way!!!? It's amazing! 
Does those who can feel their bubs move feel them press up above your belly button? That's where I feel most movement. 

Looking forward to the scan so I can start nursery shopping, it's been nearly ten years!! Wow how things have changed, they are streamline and I got to say that some furniture looks cold because of it. But I may just be old school haha.

Drop in on Friday ladies after the scan to let you know which team I'm carrying. Til then XXxX


----------



## LockandKey

Spud, I've only had the one dream so far. I think I'm still having a hard time believing I'm pregnant. 

I'm not vomiting but I still feel nauseous most days, I can barely eat in the day, and still can't eat a full meal. I have lots of trouble with my IBS, and so far have only gained 5lbs this pregnancy. No cravings and no appetite either.

Also hoping to join team pink, though there are days I feel it will be a boy just because I want a girl :/

Bush, I feel movement right below my belly button


----------



## Spudtastic

Bush - that's so exciting that you are feeling baby move. I felt baby move a couple of times but nothing for a week because I have an anterior placenta. I'll be looking forward to hearing whether you have a boy or girl. I don't have an appointment for my scan yet...hmmppffff.
I also think a lot of the modern streamlined stuff looks quite cold. I like something quirky and with character.


----------



## kdmalk

Lock, in every dream I've had this pregnancy, baby has been a boy. I have read 1000 times that it is the opposite of what you dream, but my bump is very clearly blue!!!! So I guess my dreams were right! Doc mentioned my weight because I lost some early and still haven't gained really any of it back. Eating is my enemy also. It sucks!

Spud, I am still sick also. It has been 11 days since my last barf, but I thought I was going to lose it today for sure. I left work at 10am and came home and took a 3 hour nap. I just didn't have the patience to fight my tummy at my desk. My biggest problem is just nausea/picky tummy at this point. I still have trouble eating most of the time. Even taking the diclegis daily I can't keep my stomach settled. I tend to do well with cereal, so I eat that multiple times a day. Doc says to try to eat at least one actual meal, so I do my best to put down a few bites of something, but it has been hard. 

Bush, I am only feeling him low, but I get the occasional kick up about the height of my belly button. I know how he was laying at my ultrasound, and she said he would probably stay that way, so I can identify the punches and the kicks based on what is where. I actually get a lot more punches! Lol. But he is already a thumb sucker, so I am not surprised his arms are moving around as they go from his sides back into his mouth. Lol.

Topanga, congrats on joining the blue bumps!!!

I bet we are in for some girls in the next few weeks!


----------



## LockandKey

In my past pregnancies I had gender specific dreams too and they were both right, even though I swore I was having a girl when pregnant with DS I had very clear boy dreams. 

I'm really not sure what to think this time. I doubt my feelings a lot because I was so wrong last time.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

Scan tomorrow (17+6). Super nervous. Haven't felt baby move much the lsat few days. I know it's early, but she had such an active day last week, and then not much since. I hope everything is okay. DH and I fly to Vegas tomorrow night for a programming convention he goes to every year. First time that I'll be going to. Hopefully doctor says everything looks great and to enjoy the trip.


----------



## Spudtastic

Lock - we posted at the same time earlier  sorry to hear you are still feeling sick.

Kd - you too. Nausea is terrible. 

Heather - yay for your scan date 

Afm - I'm so tired I could cry. I'm not complaining because I love dd so much but she's been the worst sleeper ever. She's been the minimum sleep child with constant wake ups. It's hard getting up at 4 to 5 every morning. I can hardly focus driving. Still only 13 years until a lay in    

I also got my scan date. It's 18th August when I'm 19+1. 
I'm a bit bummed because it's exactly at the same time as dd swimming lesson which she just loves but at the same time it's less than two weeks away.


----------



## Spudtastic

Buny - I'm sure the scan will go just great. Please update us.

I've decided I've been too gender obsessed. All that matters is that I get to hold a healthy baby in my arms. I'm starting to worry again too.


----------



## bunyhuny

Scan thankfully went just fine. Home now resting while DH packs our things. Nausea is back this week and I'm having a hard time getting myself to eat.

That's great you're feeling so much movement, Bush. I felt a little last week but not much since. Baby was moving all over the place at the scan today, so I have no idea why I'm not feeling it now.

Your big scan is the day after mine, Spud. I already know gender, so it's all about making sure the baby is healthy. I'm nervous.


----------



## LockandKey

Glad your scan went well buny

Well I've just booked a private scan for tomorrow at 5pm. I'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## bunyhuny

Nice! I hope you have a great scan, too. I bet you'll get some awesome pics!


----------



## sportysgirl

Glad all was well at your scan bunny! 

Looking forward to your gender reveal lock.


----------



## Bushmumma

Ladies, such a beautiful scan, healthy baby and was not afraid to show off HIS PENIS!
We seen him yawn and I cried from relief. 
Couldn't be happier :) 
His name at this stage William Joseph :) 
Soooooooo in love xxx


----------



## LockandKey

congrats Bush on joining team :blue:

As for me, it looks like we will be joining team PINK!!!

And she was absolutely not shy in showing off her lady bits
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11243783_10200974207274007_1956431960_o_zpszxbnr91r.jpg

She was huddled up close to the placenta, and shying away from the wand, she also kept hiding her face with her hands :cloud9: she was fairly calm and relaxed in there, even when the tech had me move about, stretch, and roll onto my stomach on either side, she still didn't put up much of a fuss. He had guessed she had grown used to hearing 2 older siblings around me and having them jump about around me that she wasn't bothered by much :haha:

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11830750_10200974671005600_265878531_n_zps93amms9h.jpg

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11847542_10200974670685592_2012247923_o_zpssjkna6vt.jpg

Also, DH and I are fairly certain we will be naming her Claire Violet


----------



## Bushmumma

Congrats!!! Soooooooo amazing, super cool and WOW!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Bush and Lock.


----------



## Spudtastic

Buny - I;m glad your scan went well.

Bush - congrats on Team Blue. After I read that you were team blue I half expected lock to be team blue too.

Lock - you have some beautiful scan photos. Congratulations on team pink.

Bush and Lock - what lovely names you have chosen


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congratulations Bush!!! So happy for you and welcome to Team :blue:!!!

Congrats again to you too Lock.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thank you ladies! 
Lock I can't believe how calm they are, it's incredible that at this early stage they are already used to so much. 

So now I'm ready to buy!! Do you ladies have any suggestions that might make the earlier months easier? I know it's number 4 though things have changed in 10 yrs haha .


----------



## LockandKey

I bought little miss some clothes today :blush: 

Do you have anything Bush or are you having to buy everything again?

Some of my suggestions are going to depend on whether or not you are breastfreeding, bottle feeding, combi feeding, or breastfeeding and pumping to feed baby with a bottle of breastmilk, if you are planning on making your own baby food, or if you are cloth diapering or using disposables (haha yeah, it gets a bit complex)

With some kids already, I would suggest babywearing, that way you can attend to your other children, and keep baby close next to you and happy. In those early days they really don't like to be put down. 

So babywearing products, I would suggest a ring sling, Mei Tai, Ergo, Tula, or Woven wrap. Ergo and Tula have buckles so it's easy to use, ring sling is basically you put the baby inside, and then pull tight. The rest have long pieces of fabric to work with, so you will have to learn to tie them (youtube videos :thumbup: ) I have a ring sling and a Mei Tai already, I want to get a woven wrap this time around. I love having multiple ways to carry baby, I can switch back and forth whenever I feel like, plus some are just easier to use when baby is little versus when they are bigger or toddlers.

A pack and play, I would suggest one like this https://www.amazon.com/Graco-Playar...&qid=1438993781&sr=1-4&keywords=pack+and+play 
it has a changing station and a sleep area, so you can keep everything on hand right near you, and the changing part comes out for when baby gets bigger.

Invest in some good burp clothes so you don't have to worry (as much) about getting thrown up on

A MamaRoo swing https://www.amazon.com/4Moms-Rockar...&qid=1438994410&sr=1-2&keywords=mamaroo+swing
They bounce and swing like mom does, and comes with white noise too

Swaddlemes, I love these things! https://www.amazon.com/Summer-Infan...UTF8&qid=1438994464&sr=1-2&keywords=swaddleme
They are just like swaddling blankets, except they don't come undone. You put baby inside, put the arms down, and use the velcro across the chest to wrap them nice and tight. Plus they are safe, never had to worry about a blanket going over their faces.

Sophie the Giraffe teether, the best teether ever https://www.amazon.com/Vulli-Sophie...00&sr=1-1&keywords=sophie+the+giraffe+teether
but beware, she squeaks like a dog toy :haha:

Gumdrop pacifiers https://www.amazon.com/First-Years-...d=1438994719&sr=1-1&keywords=gumdrop+pacifier
These are a personal favorite of mine. 

A pacifier clip to keep the pacifier from getting lost, or falling to the ground and getting dirty

pacifier wipes for when you don't have time to wash them

Other than that I buy a lot of natural, lotion, bath, and diaper cream products


----------



## Spudtastic

Lock - you have a good list of things there. I loved my manduca baby carrier (similar to Ergo) and I am thinking about a ring sling too this time. I am hopeless with wrapping so I need something easy. My daughter didn't like the baby carrier though which is strange because she just wanted to be held all the time, and feed.

I hope you ladies don't mind me saying this but if you are buying a baby carrier get one ergonomically designed (like the ones Lock mentioned) to support babies legs in the M or frog position to protect their hips and growing bodies. I really hate seeing these ones where the poor babies have their legs just dangling down.
Also, my other thing is the baby wipes for bottoms etc that are so full of chemicals. I like to use cloth wipes or buy a brand called Water Wipes which are ready to go wipes which are mostly pure water. Little babies have thin skin and will absorb all those nasty chemicals in the baby wipes.
Sorry i don't mean to offend anyone, just my take on things really. Like Lock I use natural brands too. Quite often a simple oil or basic shea butter cream is all you need.

Lock - I'd love to see some photos of any cute outfits?

I'm getting nervous again. My scan is in 9 days. I just want to see a healthy moving baby but secretly I'm hoping for team pink. My daughter (who is two and a half) is adamant the baby is a girl. Of course I'll be happy with a little boy too.

I bought an interactive doll today for my daughter. It's a present from the new baby which I will give to her (from the baby) when the baby arrives. Then before the baby is born I thought that dd and I could make the new baby a nice present too. i thought an interactive baby doll would be perfect because then she will have her own baby to care for too.
Online shopping is such a terrible thing. (Or not). it's sooooo easy.


----------



## LockandKey

Spudtastic said:


> I hope you ladies don't mind me saying this but *if you are buying a baby carrier get one ergonomically designed (like the ones Lock mentioned) to support babies legs in the M or frog position to protect their hips and growing bodies*. I really hate seeing these ones where the poor babies have their legs just dangling down.
> Also, my other thing is the baby wipes for bottoms etc that are so full of chemicals. I like to use cloth wipes or buy a brand called Water Wipes which are ready to go wipes which are mostly pure water. Little babies have thin skin and will absorb all those nasty chemicals in the baby wipes.
> 
> 
> Lock - I'd love to see some photos of any cute outfits?
> 
> I'm getting nervous again. My scan is in 9 days. I just want to see a healthy moving baby but secretly I'm hoping for team pink. My daughter (who is two and a half) is adamant the baby is a girl. Of course I'll be happy with a little boy too.
> 
> I bought an interactive doll today for my daughter. It's a present from the new baby which I will give to her (from the baby) when the baby arrives. Then before the baby is born I thought that dd and I could make the new baby a nice present too. i thought an interactive baby doll would be perfect because then she will have her own baby to care for too.
> Online shopping is such a terrible thing. (Or not). it's sooooo easy.

Exactly this!!!!

Excited for you to find out Spud :D 

My DD has a few baby dolls already, but I was thinking about getting her another, not sure what I should get DS though. He likes cars and trucks, so maybe a nice big truck will keep him happy for a bit. Still worried he will have a hard time adjusting though, he is easily jealous, and such a momma's boy, he is always with me and sitting on my lap or cuddling with me, I think it will take him a bit longer to warm up to a new baby.

Beware the cuteness :haha:
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/1944067_zps4xlx7mzu.jpghttps://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/2165748_zpshppuvzcd.jpghttps://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/2130225_zps9ipemxq3.jpghttps://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/2141612_zpss2fk5g9i.jpg


----------



## LockandKey

I also did this today, a gender and name reveal photo :) 

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_1359_zpsm2l0hlqk.jpg
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/Name_zpsrg1g2w5n.jpg


----------



## sportysgirl

Lock, love the clothes and the photos!


----------



## Spudtastic

Lock - those outfits are too cute. And what gorgeous children you make.

Afm - today dd says I have a boy in my tummy lol. 
And today I was asked to leave a cafe. There is whooping cough here at the moment
My dd has a cough but it's not whooping cough. We have been to the doctors so we know. The cafe owner told me that my dd had whooping cough and that she didn't want me and my dd there because she has pregnant staff. I understood her concern and told her that we'd been to the doctors, it's not whooping cough and it is just a winter cough.
She disagreed with me, adamant that I was spreading whooping cough, and made it clear we could stay to finish our drinks if we didn't touch anything, stayed in our seats and then we had to go. I said 'I'm not coming back here' so then she got angry with me because a comment like that was uncalled for.
I was so upset. I really like that cafe too because it has a sandpit.
Yes my daughter has been vaccinated but it is possible to get whooping cough when vaccinated. This is also the reason why I've decided to get the vaccine at 30 weeks pregnant and I'm making dh
and all the grandparents get theirs before the baby is born too.
Dd just has this long cough and is otherwise fine. We can't stay home for two months. 
I'm feeling a bit better about it now though as I know we all have our bad days.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Cute clothes Lock, and adorable kids!

Sorry that cafe owner was rude to you Spud - no one likes being made to feel like a liar. :nope:

Thanks for all the great buying suggestions Lock and Spud - they are much appreciated by this first time mom!

We did some buying yesterday too, what a great day. We got paint for the nursery, and some Annie Sloan chalk paint to paint our dresser and bedside table, which are going in Thomas's nursery. DH was not impressed with the cost of the chalk paint, but he will have to deal, LOL.

We also got a few outfits for Thomas and picked up the glider and pop up baby napping tent (we're big outdoor people) we'd been eyeing as both were on sale.

This is the crib/changing table we want:

https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/graco-sutton-crib-changer-espresso/6000189941059 The glider we bought is also shown in the picture.

This is the pack 'n play (or baby jail as we call it) that we want:

https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=23899176

It doesn't have a baby changing attachment, but our place is only 1350 square feet and all on one level, so we'll never be far from the changing table in his bedroom.

And we like this high chair:

https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=29005896

Luckily we have lots of time so we can wait for sales. :)

Our next scan is coming up on August 20th, when I'll be 20 weeks 2 days - nervous already and not looking forward to seeing the doctor who scared the hell out of me again - I feel like he wants to find something wrong.


----------



## SammyBat

Hello all! I still exist, just have been taking a bit of a hiatus from non-work related computer time.

I doubt I will be able to catch up/respond to everything that has been going on (although I certainly have been reading it all) - so a nice broad congrats on all the gender announcements and so glad to hear how everyone has been doing. It actually has been great to see posts transition from a lot of fears and uncertainty to excitement and planning!

Team pink really seems to have taken over the thread here. Our u/s is scheduled for next Monday, so we will see. This pregnancy has been different in nearly every aspect from dd, so perhaps it is a boy this time. My husband is convinced it is a boy (he actually did an u/s on me about a week ago and definitely thought he saw boy parts during the clear butt up shot he got...but, he is no ob and does not ever do ob ultrasounds!). DD up until 4 days ago told me it was a girl, but now is calling it a boy. I am mentally preparing myself for a boy since I know girls (have one, am one of two girls), but will just be so happy with a healthy baby!

Also, finally able to eat again these days, which just makes such a world of difference. And have been more or less able to cut out my afternoon office nap - although still love to take one when I have a chance!


----------



## bunyhuny

Bush- Congrats on team blue! Does this mean you get to go shopping for cute things now? Or do ya'll have enough put away from your other little ones already? So far, we've been putting most our pre-baby funds into cloth diapers and clothes. Hoping that family will splurge on some of the bigger items like carseat, stroller, and changing table. I really want to get a cute pram, but I can't find anyone in the US who makes decent ones and shipping from overseas is obscenely expensive!

Lock- Oh wow! Your doctor/tech took some amazing images of your little GIRL! Congrats on team pink. <3 

Spud- Aw, :( I'm sorry hun. That lady was rude and the way she acted was uncalled for- especially after you told her you'd already had your DD checked out my the Dr. 


Afm- I finally got all my bump pics and last week's u/s pics uploaded to my journal. They're on page 2 if you want to check it out (just started a pregnancy journal recently). I need to get all the u/s pics organize on the front page of the journal so that they're all in one place, but after the last week in Vegas, I'm just too exhausted to do it right now. We had a nice trip though. DH had fun at the conference/convention and I was able to see a couple of the shows I wanted to see. We also had some lovely meals while we were there at a couple fancy buffets. Seems a waste in some ways to go to a fancy buffet while pregnant and unable to eat a lot at once, but DH definitely made up for my smaller appetite! :haha:


----------



## kdmalk

Guess who is able to eat again?! THIS GUY!!!

I ate an entire carton of strawberries with a whole bunch of Nutella. I have guilt over the amount of sugar in all the Nutella, but after months of not eating, one crazy binge won't hurt I suppose. Just going to have to keep it under control now! Lol

Oh!!!! Anatomy scan at 7:30 tomorrow morning. Will update at some point.


----------



## LockandKey

Thank you ladies :flower:

Spud- I'm sorry you had that awful experience.

I really don't have much going on here. I'm able to eat, but still can't consume large amounts in one sitting. And today DH decided he didn't like Violet for Claire's middle name, so it's back to square one, hopefully I can find something we both like.

I also have my anatomy scan coming up the 17th. I had my private gender scan already, but looking forward to seeing my LO again :D


----------



## bunyhuny

kdmalk- Woohoooooo!!!! I am so glad you're eating again! I hope you have an amazing scan. <3

Lock- At least you have a first name agreed on? DH and I can't agree on _anything_. It's driving me crazy. Sad though about ditching the name Violet. I thought it was beautiful. :hugs: Maybe you can still convince him?


----------



## LockandKey

haha, yes we do have first name agreed on, so that's something! I really liked Violet too, but DH remarked that it sounded like "Word Vomit" not a nice compliment, but maybe this will give me a chance to use some more names I really like, and he better find something he likes soon! I don't like this much rejection!

Oh, I hope you find a name you can both agree on soon!


----------



## kdmalk

Not 100% thrilled with my anatomy scan. I guess it was just... different than what I expected. His head is buried in the corner of my pelvis, so she couldn't get the greatest look at it. She had a hard time getting his face, so I am still terrified there could be something she missed on his face (cleft lip being the top of my list).

She was going through and just telling me what she was measuring. Scan was long enough and all that, but I am just bothered about the way she kept going back to his heart over and over again WITHOUT SAYING ANYTHING. She measured all this other stuff and kept telling me that it looked good or normal. He measured exactly at 19+4, so I am happy with that. But she never said anything about his heart. Fortunately she did label it as 4 chamber, but that doesn't mean it is pumping exactly right. She looked at his heart 4 or 5 separate times and never said anything at all about it. She took a whole bunch of pictures of it pumping, which I'm sure is normal, but terrifies me that she was taking a picture of something that wasn't doing what it was supposed to do. Heart rate was 143 and that is the only thing she said about it at all. I asked when I would know if anything was wrong, and she said there would be a written report for the doctor tomorrow. She followed that up with, "but I didn't see anything that concerned me." That helped put me at ease a bit, but just because she said everything else was normal and never said anything about his heart, it makes me think that it is something small that isn't like a huge deal, but is still not normal. Plus, she wouldn't be able to say anything anyway... which is why I'm convinced she said nothing. So now I am analyzing her sentence based around using the phrase "anything concerning" vs "anything wrong". Know what I mean? Something "concerning" would be like missing a chamber, but like... a heart murmur for example wouldn't be "concerning" but also wouldn't be "normal". The heart is a huge deal for people, and I am just under the impression that she would want to tell me that it looked good if everything was okay.... but that was never said.

DH says I am overanalyzing, but she just went back to it too many times without saying anything when she checked everything else only once. And it was the same view she was doing each time she checked. Like she really wanted to make sure of what she was looking at.

I guess we will find out in a few days if I am overanalyzing. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## sportysgirl

Kd, I am sure everything is fine. It is so hard not to over analyse these things especially after a loss. Wish they would talk to you more and explain things a bit better.


----------



## Topanga053

KD, I think that's normal. With both of my anatomy scans, they spent a TON of time around the heart and the brain. With both, the techs basically said, "it looks fine." They didn't go into a lot of detail. I think the tech would have gotten a doctor right away if something was truly alarming and she wouldn't have said that she didn't have any concerns. I think everything is fine and you are probably just over-analyzing it.

Afm, at scan last Monday, they couldn't see the full spine, so they told me I had to have a follow up scan. That happened with DD, so I wasn't concerned at all. The tech told me to make a follow up apt and I told the receptionist that I would schedule it later, because I didn't know what my work schedule was going to be like for the next couple of weeks. 

Then last Friday, I got a VM from the doctor's office saying, "we're calling to discuss your ultrasound results. Call us back." Of course, I FREAKED, and I didn't notice the VM until Saturday, so there wasn't anything I would do until Monday morning.

Monday morning I called back and the receptionist immediately transferred me to triage. There, the woman who answered looked at my file and said she would have to have a nurse call me back. Of course, by then I was in a complete panic. but I waited... and waited... no call back for AN HOUR!!!! So I called back and the woman said that the nurse hadn't had a chance to talk to the doctor yet. I almost fell to the floor, I swear to God. I was in tears by that point. Then she finally just says they were just trying to figure out the best time in my pregnancy to schedule the follow up scan to try to see the spine.

I was like, YOU'RE KIDDING ME!!!! Why couldn't ANYONE HAVE JUST SAID THAT!?!? I already knew we needed another ultrasound. Why didn't the original VM just say, "we're calling to schedule your follow-up ultrasounds"!?! Not "discuss your results."

GAH!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

My spina bifida blood draw results have come in and our little ladybug tested negative. Yay! Another worry to cross of the list. Now we just need to get through the anatomy/anomaly scan on Monday. My only real worry is cleft lip/palate, since one of the meds I took for IVF increases the risk ever so slightly. (It's still an incredibly low risk, but it still worries me.) Once we clear that hurdle, I think I will relax a bit more. 

*Lock- *At this point, DH says we can just go with the name I like since I like it. He doesn't really have any feelings about the name at all- totally neutral. Which means I'm not comfortable going with it since I want him to like whatever we name her, too. So far, he's only come up with three names, none of which I feel fit her at all. (She's definitely not an "Astrid".) Whereas I've come up with a dozen and he's shot them all down except the one ("Lexi"). He keeps saying that I've obviously made my choice, so we should just go with it, but I'm so uncomfortable naming her something he doesn't have any feelings about at all. He's the kind of guy that doesn't usually form strong opinions about anything, but we're talking about naming a human being here, so I'd at least like him to say the name is nice or something if it's the one we're going to go with. I don't know. I guess I'd rather he tell me it's "word vomit" and start making new suggestions rather than just give in to whatever I want without taking himself into consideration. Does that make any sense???
*
Kd-* Speaking from my 10 scans of experience so far this pregnancy :blush:, I can tell you that whenever I have a scan, even just these little scans, they always go over the heart several times. I asked the tech once why she always does that and she said that it's because you have to look at it a certain number of times before you're statistically likely to catch a problem if there is one. Just looking at it once it can look fine, but that might be because it's not doing some weird thing at that specific moment. When the baby was smaller, she usually checked 2-3 times, now- in the second tri- she checks 3-5 times. She also takes a MILLION pictures of blood flow in the heart, around the baby, in the placenta, etc. The first time she did the million picture thing (when I first got into second tri), it totally freaked me out the the point that I was almost crying in the waiting room while the doctor processed the scan. Of course, when I actually got the report from the doctor, everything was 100% fine. :dohh: 
*
Topanga-* Geeeeez... They really should have left a different message. That would have scared me to death!


----------



## Topanga053

Buny- I *LOVE* the name Lexi!! We never thought of that for DD, but I think it's absolutely gorgeous!! 

And yes, it was a terrible message to leave!! You'd think they would know better!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Buny, well we have gone and got some clothes :), yesterday we happened to be in the right place at the right time- we picked up a Valco Baby Zee in cherry and black for $200.00 down from $450.00, bonus!!! It's very light weight, sturdy aluminum and has great easy steering, lockable front wheels, one pedal back brake, adjustable handle and foot rest, zipped good for large or stroller type and the recline is awesome!! 


KD - my second ds was born with a heart murmur, he is fine :) when they meausered Williams head they said his head was measuring 4 days behind then after checking everything else said it's ok he is measuring fine and just has a narrow head, I'm ok with that as I have small babies anyway :). 
I'm sure that your little one is a ok! 

Afm: feeling like I'm going on the journey of a lifetime, no matter how many times we are lucky enough to grow a baby - it's always super AMAZING!!


----------



## bunyhuny

Oh WOW, Bush. That _is_ a steal. Bravo, girl!


----------



## Bushmumma

Yes, thank you, thank you....... Haha.

Very stoked with it.


----------



## Bushmumma

How's everyone going?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Good thanks Bush, how are you?

I've started feeling kicks everyday which is a delightful surprise because I have an anterior placenta! Yesterday was my last regular yoga class (before I switch to prenatal yoga) and I think the position I was in must have been infringing on Thomas's real estate because he kicked me several times in a row. :haha:

My 20 week scan is in 6 days and I'm nervous. It will be even more detailed than a normal 20 week ultrasound and because my angel boy had teratology of fallot I'll be having a fetal echocardiogram as well. At least we get to meet with the doctor a couple of hours after the ultrasound to go over the results so I won't have to wait in suspense...but I found this doctor really negative and he really scared/upset me last time...so not looking forward to seeing him again.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone. I'm on my phone as usual and I'm going to try my best to remember everything correctly. 

Bunny - I named my little girl from my mmc Astrid Rose so I personally love that name. Little Astrid poor thing is still in the freezer waiting for Spring to be buried under a plant.

Kd - sorry to hear your scan was stressful. I think that the sonographers forget that the patient is often worrying and analysing their every move. I'm sure everything is fine. 

Topanga - same to you. Really? Do none of these medical professionals realise the way they phrase things are really really important to us. I would have been worried sick too after that message.

Bush - I love that you're shopping and getting bargains. 

Heather - I can't remember but I'm sure your scan is in the next few days.

Buny - you mentioned elsewhere you are making protein shakes. What sort of protein are you using?

Fit - that's very exciting that you're feeling kicks. I can't feel anything yet. I can't wait. I'm sure you'll have a great scan too 

Afm - I worried as usual. I'm worried my bump isn't big enough so I cracked and bought a doppler. I heard baby's hb yesterday morning but now I'm worried I've harmed the baby from it or that baby isn't growing properly.

I have my scan in three days. I hope everything is ok. I'm also excited to find out gender. Dd says the baby is a girl and I have a girl feel but I don't mind blue or pink. 

If baby is a girl I'm thinking Seren (an old welsh/cornish name meaning Star) and if he's a boy then dh wants Clyde.


----------



## LockandKey

I'm just catching up now! Sorry for a bit of absence.

KD- sorry about your bad scan experience. I always want to know everything, so that would bother me too.

Topanga- that's awful that they said that to you. I'm a horrible worrier, so that would have me so worried and upset.

Bush- What a great bargain!

Buny- It's great that you are being healthy! And that reminds me that I need to start drinking some fruit smoothies again. I'm still feeling sick on and off, and feel guilty that I haven't been able to eat as healthy as I would have liked.

Fit- Feeling kicks is so exciting! I love the feeling.

Spud- I carried pretty small in all my pregnancies, so much so that my midwife had expected DS to be around 7lbs, but he was well over 8lbs. Your baby could be more inward than out, plus, you are barely half way through, you still have 20 more weeks to get a bump, which seemingly happens literally over night.

I have my scan coming up on Monday! I'm excited to see my little lady again, though for some irrational reason, I'm worried about them finding if she is still a she!

I bought some maternity tea on Amazon that has a bunch of herbs that are safe and healthy for pregnancy, some of them being rose hips, and RRL, and it's caffeine free. I also bought some pacifiers, and more clothes for Claire, and DD helped me pick out some socks. She gets really excited to help mommy shop for her baby sister. She picked out some fuzzy socks and said the baby will really like them :cloud9:

In the mean time, I've just mostly been keeping myself busy with working on digital artwork. I tend to be a bit of a slow worker, so projects can take a week to nearly a month!

Can't believe I'll be halfway through come Monday, I'm going to have to take another bump pic soon!


----------



## bunyhuny

Spud- This is the whey I use. I did a lot of research before settling on it. It's organic, fully grass fed, and very minimally processed. From what I can tell, it's the healthiest one on the market right now. I also have my scan on Monday so, of course, I'm worried as always. I guess that's just the way things are going to go this pregnancy- worry, worry, worry. DH has a friend named Ceren, though she spells it differently.

L&K- Smoothies are the best- though my OB said to stay away from fruit juices and instead use whole fruits. I hadn't really thought about it before, but she said that juice often has more sugars in it than soda and that isn't the best for the baby. I've been using bananas, strawberries, and mango for my fruit smoothies- with yogurt and Stevia to sweeten them. I ordered some really good cacao powder and have been using that with peanut butter, bananas, and Stevia (plus ice and a little milk). Yummmm.....


----------



## LockandKey

that's how I usually make them too! Fresh Bananas, a bit of peanut butter or raw almonds, some milk or almond milk, I've even used green tea before, and some frozen strawberries, because fresh are so expensive and don't last as long. I like to use organic or clover honey as a sweetener, it really gives it that kick to make it taste like those sweet smoothies, minus all the processed sugar.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Spudtastic

Lock - sometimes it is a wonder where those babies hide. I am trying to remember my pregnancy with dd and I remember being small ish until the last tri where I just looked like I had a whole family hiding in my belly. DD was only 6 lb 14 though.

Buny - thanks for the whey link. I've been looking at the whey in the organic shop in town.

Heather - yay for scan on Thursday. I can't wait to see if you're team pink or blue.


----------



## bunyhuny

L&K- My mouth is watering just from your description! :haha: I'm going to have to try frozen berries. Would cut down on how much ice I have to use- and if it's cheaper, that's definitely a win-win. Thanks!


----------



## Spudtastic

I also like to freeze the banana and put with frozen berries. I use almond milk if I have made any and add some lsa (linseed soy and almond) and sometimes ground pumpkin and chia seeds. Then I may add some beetroot or kale powder but not too much because you don't want to taste it. It's just like a thick shake and is very ice creamy. Yum. I used to make these every day before getting pregnant and therefore very sick. I'm starting to make them again.


----------



## Topanga053

Spud- I wouldn't worry about your bump size! As one of the others said, there's 20 weeks left to grow! My bump is still really small too. In most of my work dresses, I don't really look pregnant yet. A woman at work told me this week she just realized I was pregnant when I was wearing a tighter dress. When I told her I was 20 weeks, she almost fell over. LO's doctor didn't belheve it either. He said I barely looked pregnant. But scan shows a healthy, normal sized 20 week boy, so there you go! Apparently we're just carrying small for now!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Topanga - glad that you had a great scan. Perhaps I'm just worrying about too much. With my pregnancy with dd I'd get different people telling me I was either too small or too big all on the same day and I just shrugged it off.

AFm - I am having a super stressful day and it's only 9am. My dd has a cough and was very needy this morning. I have been to the doctors twice already and it's not whooping cough but today it sounded worse again this morning - almost like croup. She was quite clingy and wanting her mummy too. She didn't want to go to daycare but sometimes she just doesn't want to go to day care.
Now my husband and I own our own business and I do all the paperwork. At this time of year I should be working 5 days a week but I put my 2 year old into day care for three days a week. That is enough for me (I know some mums have to put kids in for five but I am happy I don't have to). It means working evenings sometimes and i'm ok with that. But I have tooooooo much work to do at the mo which I'm stressed about so took dd to daycare. It's week five of her cough and all the kids have coughs at the mo. But I have booked her a trip to the doctors this afternoon just in case.
Then this morning I've been up from 5, trying to fit in some work (from overnight bookings - must be done by 6.30am), cuddle my daughter, make dd his breakfast, change a pooey nappy and get her ready for playschool when she would rather play at home.
Phew - I just needed to get that off my chest. I had better stop procrastinating and get on with my work. I know all mums do this....but sometimes it feels better to share.
Oh yeah, and I'm worried sick about my scan tomorrow.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Spud I'm sure your scan is going to be great. Can't wait to hear about it and whether you're Team :pink: or Team :blue:! I'm really nervous about mine on Thursday though so I know how you feel. 

Sorry your day has been stressful.


----------



## Spudtastic

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Spud I'm sure your scan is going to be great. Can't wait to hear about it and whether you're Team :pink: or Team :blue:! I'm really nervous about mine on Thursday though so I know how you feel.
> 
> Sorry your day has been stressful.

Thanks Fit. I'm your scan will be great too :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spudtastic

Ladies, we are team :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: My daughter was right all the time.

I think my husband was a bit disappointed though as he really wanted a boy so I feel a bit guilty because I wanted a girl.
 



Attached Files:







girlgirl.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## bunyhuny

Aw, congrats Spud. <3 Welcome to team pink! I'm guessing that everything went really well for you today? Did you get any pictures?

DH and I were so psyched to be getting 3D pics at our anatomy/anomaly scan today, and then our babe decided that she would be camera shy and burrowed her face in the placenta for the entire scan, plus put her hand up over her face. DH says she practicing for dealing with the paparazzi. :haha: We weren't able to get the best look at her lips/palate with her face being in the position, but the tech and doctor both agreed that it doesn't look like she has a cleft anywhere. Heart, neck, brain, and spine all looked perfect from every angle, organs were all functioning as they should- everything was great! We'll go back in four weeks for one more scan to try to get a good view of her mouth (and hopefully some adorable 3D pics). Then, we'll be on to our homebirth midwife (if we are ever able to pic one!!).


Over the shoulder shot:


----------



## LockandKey

Congrats on team :pink: Spud!

Adorable scan pic Buny! And glad your scan went well.

I also had my anatomy scan today, and our little lady has all her parts, 4 chambers of the heart, good hb, all organs, fingers, and toes, no cleft lip, and Doc said I get an A+ :thumbup:

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11850752_10201007781753348_5994650342853935476_o_zpsnftyzrsb.jpg


----------



## Bushmumma

Goods news only healthy babies ladies!! 
Spud yay for team pink!! Congrats xx 

Can't believe we are half way, holy cow!! 

Bloody good work beautiful ladies xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Great news on all the lovely scans. xx


----------



## Spudtastic

The scan went well. We have a healthy baby girl who was also being shy and didn't want to show us her face.

I had to go to the toilet about three times and jump around some more so we could look at the heart properly but we managed and everything is fine.

I'm very excited to be team pink but I know my husband really wanted a little boy. He seemed a little disappointed but then he told me later he was actually so nervous and scared before the scan. He said he's really excited to be getting another little girl so I think I must have been misreading his actions. He was so full of relief tonight it was really quite sweet. And went I went out of the room I overheard him talking to our DD about her little sister :)

Baby is also really stretched out which is why my bump isn't so big. Surprisingly her head is all the way up to my rib and her feet are way down near the pelvis (or so it seemed) and she's also breach so I hope she changes position before birth.
Overall we're all really happy


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on Team Pink Spud!!

Spud, Buny and Lock so happy to hear you girls had such great scans. :)

2 more days to go till ours...and it will be in the same room where we found out our angel had died so I don't imagine that will help with the stress factor. :-/


----------



## kdmalk

Congrats, spud!!!!

Glad everyone has had good scans! And good luck to everyone with a scan coming up over the next few days. Can't wait to find out what everyone is having!

My bump is getting out of control. I should probably take a picture or something. I seem to be the only one with a giant bump issue. lol. We started painting the nursery over the weekend, and little mister's dresser arrived yesterday. Can't wait to finish painting the nursery and get it put together. Kicks are getting really strong now and I can feel them on the outside when I am in the right spot at the right time. We spent like 30 minutes last night trying to get a kick for hubby to feel, but of course E is stubborn and won't move for daddy. He was as still as a statue! Maybe in the next few weeks he will be more willing to cooperate!

This week at work is going to be very busy, but tonight we are headed to a concert! I accidentally came across the fact that Andy Grammer is in town... tickets were only $20 each, so we went for it! So excited! I know I am going to be exhausted tomorrow, but totally worth it!


----------



## SammyBat

Hooray for all of the great scans! Our anatomy scan was yesterday as well and it looks like we are joining team pink! I am psyched for another little girl, but I think DH is pretty terrified at the moment. Phrases like "wow will I be outnumbered" and "two weddings?!" keep cropping up:) But then I hear "so glad that she is healthy" - that is all that matters! As per her trend thus far, she continues to keep measuring a few days ahead so who knows - maybe we will be having a New Year's baby instead. And she was very content to keep wiggling down head first into my pelvis.

Fit - thinking of you on your upcoming scan. I hope everything looks perfect with your LO.

kd - enjoy your concert. I have really been feeling the need to have a date night with DH, so have a great time!


----------



## kdmalk

Congrats, Sammy!

Now we have 4 pink bumps and 5 blue!


----------



## Spudtastic

Sammy - congrats on joining team pink  my dh was saying exactly the same things as your dh including 'another vagina', 'I'm outnumbered' etc etc. I guess nearly all men what a little boy but my dh is also happy she is healthy and when they arrive they will love it.

Fit - I understand how you are feeling. All our scans are in the same room where we found out we lost our little angel and our first scan for this pregnancy and yesterday's scan were done by the same sonographer who told us 'she wasn't happy with what she was seeing' at the sad scan. I thought I hated her but she was really nice abd said lovely things.

Kd - that's so exciting that you are feeling lots of kicks. Enjoy your concert


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on Team Pink Sammy!! The girls are finally starting to catch up to the boys. :)

Kd you are not the only one with a monster bump - mine seems huge already! Pretty sure Thomas hangs out up front and that is probably why.

Thanks for the kind words about my scan ladies. Spud I'm so glad you got to make a happy memory in the ultrasound room this time. I'm wondering if we'll have the same sonographer again too - I actually liked ours though because she didn't leave us in suspense, just came right out and said "I'm so sorry, but I can't find a heartbeat." I am kind of scared that I might burst into tears from the memories when I see her though...


----------



## bunyhuny

So jealous of all those kicks you're feeling, kd. I'm still not really feeling much here. OB keeps saying to give it time, but I want to feel her now! :haha: Living vicariously through you for the moment.


----------



## ESwemba84

Hey everyone! I haven't been on this forum in quite a while, but just thought I'd update. I ended up having some bleeding around 15w, and an ultrasound was done. Everything was fine, no reason for the bleeding, but I got to find out we are having one boy and one girl! I'm so happy! My next appointment is our anatomy scan on Sept 11, and I've been pretty nervous about it. I'm sure very thing is fine, but I just want to make sure everything is ok! 

I hope everyone else is doing well. I can't believe some of you are already halfway there!:happydance:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Topanga053

kdmalk said:


> This week at work is going to be very busy, but tonight we are headed to a concert! I accidentally came across the fact that Andy Grammer is in town... tickets were only $20 each, so we went for it! So excited! I know I am going to be exhausted tomorrow, but totally worth it!

Let me know how the concert goes!!!! Andy Grammer is doing a free concert near my house in early September, right on my husband's 31st birthday! So we are going with a bunch of friends to celebrate hubby's birthday and see Andy Grammer for free! :happydance: So let me know if he's good live! We're so excited!! I LOOOOVEEEE "Honey I'm Good"! :happydance:


----------



## kdmalk

Topanga053 said:


> kdmalk said:
> 
> 
> This week at work is going to be very busy, but tonight we are headed to a concert! I accidentally came across the fact that Andy Grammer is in town... tickets were only $20 each, so we went for it! So excited! I know I am going to be exhausted tomorrow, but totally worth it!
> 
> Let me know how the concert goes!!!! Andy Grammer is doing a free concert near my house in early September, right on my husband's 31st birthday! So we are going with a bunch of friends to celebrate hubby's birthday and see Andy Grammer for free! :happydance: So let me know if he's good live! We're so excited!! I LOOOOVEEEE "Honey I'm Good"! :happydance:Click to expand...

He was absolutely fantastic live. Very entertaining and even DH had a good time. He was willing to go, but isn't the world's biggest Andy Grammer fan, so I am glad he really enjoyed it after all. It was well worth my $20, so a free concert shouldn't be something you miss!!!!


----------



## kdmalk

Congrats on a boy and a girl, eswemba!!! How exciting! I can't remember--do you have other children? Will you be having more or are you content with one of each? Glad everything is going well despite the bleeding. I know it isn't uncommon with twin pregnancies. Hopefully that one instance is all you will have!

Hope to hear from you more!


----------



## bunyhuny

ESwemba84- Ooooo!!! Congrats on TWINS! That's exciting for sure! :happydance:

AFM- Just got home after midwife interview #3. We didn't like her. I mean, she was talkative and social, but seemed to want to talk more about herself (in ways unrelated to my pregnancy or what we want the birth to be like) than talk about us. I think she's more skilled than the midwife we didn't like as much the other day (interview #2), but it didn't make up for her not really vibing with us at all. The first midwife we interviewed was the best, and who we will likely choose, but she may be going out of town a few days after I'm due. :dohh: Our last midwife interview is on Friday and hopefully we like her, because she's one of the the backups for the midwife we do like. It would make things super simple if we liked her almost as much as midwife #1. (Midwife #1 is a lot closer, so I'm hoping she's the best, with #4 being a very close second...) 

Oh, and DH and I finally went out bought some maternity wear for me since I've been having to wear PJ shirts while out an about the last couple weeks. Yay for having well-fitting clothes again! 

Carrying our little lady all (stereotypically) high and round:

​


----------



## LockandKey

Wow, congrats on your boy girl twins eswemba! How exciting! Have you thought of any names yet?

It's great when you and your midwife click buny, they are such important supports for while you're birthing so I hope you find the perfect one!

Yay for maternity clothes shopping! Adorable bump! I'm carrying low, but gender aside, I carried low in all my pregnancies

Hello 20 weeks!
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11049604_10201010929232033_5024126192502039396_n_zpsymgcdy5i.jpg


----------



## bunyhuny

Gorgeous bump, lady! I wish I was carrying low. My little lady is already giving me reflux and shortness of breath! I wish I could push everything back down for a while. :haha:


----------



## kdmalk

Loving the bumps. One of these days I will actually take a picture of mine. Lol


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Spudtastic

Whoop whoop congratulations Heather. I know how much you wanted to be team :pink:


----------



## bunyhuny

Woohoo! Finally picking up the pace on team pink on this thread! Congrats, girl. I love love love the name!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats again on your girl Heather!

Our anatomy ultrasound was this morning as well - they did a fetal echocardiogram because of our angel's heart condition, and both the sonographer and the maternal fetal medicine doctor scanned me separately. Everything looked absolutely perfect!!! :happydance:

Luckily we were told in advance that they'd be taking a long, detailed look at Thomas's heart, so it didn't freak me out. The sonographer was lovely too, she said things like "now that is a lovely brain," and "that is one great looking heart" so we knew everything was looking good. 

And the doctor that scared me so badly? We were supposed to meet with him after the scan, but once he saw our ultrasound results he cancelled his appointment with us and just sent a genetic counselor to reiterate to us that everything looks perfect. :haha:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats, Fit. That has got to be some major relief right there. <3


----------



## SammyBat

Hooray fit for the great appointment - what a relief. And congrats Heather on team pink.

Everyone's baby bumps are looking great! I still feel in that in between zone - to me I look (or maybe feel) SO pregnant, but depending what I wear it is a bit harder to tell. Carrying *very* low this time which I am not used to so that doesn't help with the bump. Or the bathroom:)


----------



## kdmalk

Congrats on team pink, heather!

Glad your scan went so wonderfully, fit. What I wouldn't give to have heard the words "that is one great looking heart." So happy your scan put you at ease!

My next appointment is on Monday and I am hoping she will chat with me about my anatomy scan and put all my fears to rest. Since she hasn't called to say something is wrong, I guess everything is fine. But it will be nice to hear the words!!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

We don't wait here either. That would drive me nuts!! Good luck, kd. <3

DH and I finally chose our midwife today. Glad that is settled. She may be going out of town soon after my due date, but she promised that her backup midwife is very good at following the plans she's set forth, so that sounds good to me. We didn't like any of the other midwives we e-mailed with/interviewed, so we're definitely going to make this work. (None of the other ones really wanted to work towards making a plan that DH and I felt comfortable with.) So yep! Put down the deposit with our MW today. Official intake will be on 24+4, a week after anatomy scan: pt 2.

Oh, and our MW let me listen to Baby's heartbeat today with the doppler so that I can leave town tomorrow knowing everything is going great. :thumbup: Can't wait to tell my mom about the baby. :bunny:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Kd I definitely thought of you when our sonographer was being so nice by letting us know throughout the scan that everything was okay. I wish yours had been more accommodating! By not explaining anything they can easily create a false impression that something is wrong. For instance our sonographer told us BEFORE she started scanning that the doctor would be coming in afterwards to repeat the scan. Had she not told us and just got the doctor I would have been freaking thinking she found something wrong.

I'm sure your results will be great - if sonographers see anything that even looks questionable they go get a doctor to have another look from my understanding. And your doctor's office definitely would have called if anything was wrong!

Buny that's great about the midwife and have fun telling your mom!! I planned to surprise my mom then cracked and told her at 4 weeks. :dohh:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Spudtastic

Fit - I'm glad your scan went well 

Buny - Congratulations on choosing your midwife. Over here if you want a particular midwife you have to register as soon as you discover you are pregnant. That was a bit stressful for me because previously I was happy with two but one midwife 'abandoned' me after my mmc so that left one that I wanted. but I have the midwife I want so couldn't be happier.

KD - good luck with your scan. I'm sure it'll be fine.

Sammy - hello 

heather - Hadleigh will be one well dressed little lady. Those clothes are cute.

AFm - well my daughter was getting sick so we've just had a week of high fevers, snotty nose and coughing. Dd is better now but now it's my turn to be sick.

I'm pretty excited because I may be able to finish work around 30 weeks. I have worked my ar$e off for many many years and with dh working every day I have been up at 5am every day, no lay ins, working morning and evening as well as dd day care days because we own our business. And because dh works every day I do everything for dd. Now we have two opportunities, one is to see the business and the other is to go into partnership. Either way means stopping work for me. Yay, it's going to be so nice to be a mum without any outside work. I'm just so tired and exhausted. The thought has perked me right up. Dh is also excited at the thought of spending more time with dd too.

Now though, I have got a pain under my ribs. I got it mid pregnancy with dd and it didn't go away until birth. Everyone says the second half of pregnancy goes quickly. I hope so. I don't want to be uncomfortable from 20 weeks again. 

This pregnancy has gone slowly yet quickly at the same time. I see that there is an April birth group now and I don't think it will be long before there is a May one appearing. 

Though in my mind I'm not halfway in this pregnancy until 21 weeks because then I will have actually been pregnant for 19 weeks and I will have 19 weeks to go.

Then I just want to reach 24 weeks.

And then 30 weeks if I get some time off. 

Counting down? Who me?

And game of thrones season five starts on Wednesday. yay. I just hope I can stay awake for it in the evening lol


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Heather great clothing haul!! So precious. 

Spud glad you're getting some well deserved time off to spend with your two princesses. 

Good weekend over here - bought a few more outfits and worked on painting Baby Thomas's dresser green with Annie Sloan chalk paint. Babies 'R Us was having a sale so we now have a pack and play and a high chair in addition to the stroller/carseat and glider we got on sale before.

Here is a profile shot of Thomas from our scan:
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20150824_080013.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

And a 20 week bump shot and another profile shot. 
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20150824_081900.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7









CYMERA_20150824_081829.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sportysgirl

Fit muma great scan photo and your bump is gorgeous!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Spudtastic

Fit - your scan photo and bump pics are beautiful  

Sportygirl - how are you feeling?

AFM - so I have been wondering where these normal pregnancy groups are and january snowdrops.....and I have just found Pregnancy Groups and Discussions! Seriously this doesn't appear in my Forum Jump Drop Down list! Wow, there's heaps more threads. 
I was supposed to be working today but i had to have a sleep and had a three hour nap in the middle of the day (I work for myself I just didn't leave work lol). I'm totally exhausted. 
Hmmm, I should stop procrastinating now and actually do some work


----------



## sportysgirl

Spudtastic said:


> Fit - your scan photo and bump pics are beautiful
> 
> Sportygirl - how are you feeling?
> 
> AFM - so I have been wondering where these normal pregnancy groups are and january snowdrops.....and I have just found Pregnancy Groups and Discussions! Seriously this doesn't appear in my Forum Jump Drop Down list! Wow, there's heaps more threads.
> I was supposed to be working today but i had to have a sleep and had a three hour nap in the middle of the day (I work for myself I just didn't leave work lol). I'm totally exhausted.
> Hmmm, I should stop procrastinating now and actually do some work


I am doing ok thanks, feeling a bit anxious as its getting towards 19 weeks. 

Sorry your so tired I am glad you managed to rest.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

I'm loving the pics, Fit!

Baby has been kicking up a storm tonight. She must be facing forwards today. SO reassuring. DH was able to feel her kick tonight for the second time. So sweet. <3


----------



## kdmalk

Hi guys! I'm still alive!

I could swear hubby is nuts because sometimes E will kick with his hand right there and I will say, "DID YOU FEEL THAT?!!!" and he will say no. It makes no sense to me because I can clearly feel it on the outside when I have my hand on my belly, so it makes me wonder if he is feeling it and doesn't realize somehow. I have tried to explain that he is just feeling for a little thump or bump against his hand, not an outright jab. He swears he feels nothing. It has been slightly frustrating for me, so I think I am going to give up for a few weeks.

My bump is definitely a bump now! I feel like I need to start walking more regularly now that I am feeling better or I am going to look like a beluga whale in a few weeks. Nursery coming along really nicely. Will post some pics later.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Spudtastic

Buny -I'm glad you are feeling baby lots  I'm pretty jealous as I feel nothing.

Fit - lovely pics 

Kd - yay on bump growing. Mine is too and I'm feeling the same as you. I need to get moving. I bought a maternity swumming costume so I need to use it. 

The midwife did have a grumble at me last week at my 20 week appointment for not putting any weight on at all. I think that's about to change as I have got my appetite back this week and boy is this baby hungry. 
I am stressing again because I can't feel any movement. I do have an anterior placenta so I'm trying not to worry. I heard the heartbeat last Thursday and I may have to pull the doppler out today.
I do get the feeling that this little girl is a bit more sleepy than dd. (I hope so as dd hates sleeping). 

I have just put an advert out for someone to do my job. I hope I get some good candidates responding. Then I can count down to holiday and maternity leave.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

Don't be toooo jealous, Spud. I've also had a nasty cold for over a week now- pretty much the entire vacation to my mom's. I hope it clears up soon so that I can enjoy some of the last week we're here. I'm sure you'll be feeling your LO soon. I think I read that with an anterior placenta, you usually feel something by 24 weeks. I'll keep my FX'd that for you it is sooner!

Congrats on getting started on the painting, Heather. Will you post pics when it's done? DH and I are going to be living in our RV for another year, so no nursery for us yet. I will have to live vicariously through you! Great job on getting all the diapers lined up for a while. Costco is amazing for so many things!

AFM: Just laying around sick with this stupid cold. I'm really hoping it starts to ease up soon. I've been feeling terrible for over a week now. OB says that if it gets worse, or if I'm not better in a few days, I'll need to go to the doctor. Not so easy since DH and I are in AL visiting my mom until next Tuesday. The urgent care here isn't very good, so I'd rather not have to go see them. Dh had his birthday on Sunday and I managed to get up the energy to go to the beach with him. We got a hotel room for Sunday night and the hotel had a pool. WOW! It is nice being in a pool. Felt like I could really stretch and be mobile for the first time in a long time. My pup's birthday is today. I've had her since she was around 4-6 weeks old, and as of "today", she's a teenager! (The vet guestimated her birthday when she was little.) She's like a furry little daughter to me, so it's a pretty momentous occasion! About to head out to the grocery to pick up a steak for her and some doggy treats.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies.

I'm just popping on to get your opinions.

With dd I got a second hand buggy. It's good but it was never exactly what I wanted.

We have a bit more money now so I can afford a new buggy. I'd like one with a carry cot which I never had with isla. But I feel tremendous guilt at buying something new for the newbie that Isla never got. I also think that I won't do as much walking with this one as with Isla so is it a waste of money. On the other hand I'd love that new buggy experience. 
Oh if I was on social media I would add #firstworldproblems


----------



## LockandKey

Jealous of you ladies who get to work on your nurseries, I won't even get to touch ours until around November. November and December are going to be so hectic because of that and the holidays :wacko: 

I've been feeling DD2 moving around so much more now, and kicking much harder than before. DH hasn't had the chance to feel it yet though. 

DS is turning 2 this weekend, my sweet little man, I can't believe it :cry:

22 week bump 
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/11949785_10201057867085450_242247082_n_zpslqz9gdvc.jpg


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Cute bump Lock and I LOVE your dress! It is adorable!!

Buny hope you're feeling better!

Spud I would just splurge. Maybe you can use it to force yourself to take some walks?

Heather that's great that you're painting the nursery!

We rented a storage locker and will be clearing out the nursery this weekend so maybe we can start painting next. Then our new floors will be arriving so those will have to be installed. We are getting new furniture and painting our old dresser and nightstand green for the nursery...and so on. Ack, so much to do!

It is early but I managed to finally find a winter coat and I'm so happy about it! The maternity selection in Canada isn't great to begin with and they seem to stock the same items cross country which means a lot of parkas - not so useful for Vancouver winters. But I found a stretchy non-maternity coat at the Gap and bought it in a large (normally I wear a small) and when I got up to the till discovered it was marked down to $75! :happydance:


----------



## bunyhuny

Still really sick here. Now on antibiotics. Full on sinus infection, plus the beginning of an ear infection in both ears. Today was day three of antibiotics, so hopefully I'll be feeling better soon. Right now, I'm still battling a headache and an awful jaw ache. Been taking Tylenol at night, but tonight it only lightened the pain for a little while and then it came right back. Totally miserable, and now the antibiotics are starting to make my stomach/digestive system act up. Hopefully, tomorrow will be a better day. :sick: 

Congrats on the coat, Fit. Awesome score! 

Super cute bump, L&K- and the dress is really pretty. :flow:


----------



## Spudtastic

Buny - I hope you feel better soon. I had a sinus headache cold last week and it was very unpleasant. I was eating raw garlic to help get rid of it and drinking fresh lemon and honey.

Lock - You have a cute bump. And that is a great dress.

Heather - how did you get on painting Hadleighs nursery?

Fit - well done on finding a coat. I didn't find one for this winter so I know how hard it can be. I live in a small town.

AFM - This is probably going to sound far to gross with TMI but I woke up needing a huge no.2. I felt like I was having contractions and the whole pain and horror of childbirth came flooding back. I did have a moment when I was worried I was actually experiencing real contractions. Hmmmm, i had better get those prunes out.

So I have decided to splurge and get the buggy. I actually think dd will like a dollys buggy to push together on walks. We currently have one on loan from the toy library and she just loves it.

I also interviewed an excellent candidate today for my job so I'm feeling much happier about that. i can't wait to finish work. I have a huge list of jobs for me to do at home too.

Here's a question for everyone......if you have a toddler are you reading any new baby books and if so what are they? I have just borrowed 'there is a house in my mummys tummy" to read with dd, but she hugs my tummy everyday to hug the baby so I think she knows anyway. She told me yesterday 'I love the baby" which was soo cute.


----------



## Spudtastic

And what are you doing to prepare your toddler for the new baby? I'd be interested to know.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Spudtastic

Heather - i love the nursery  I think getting ready early is such a good idea. I guess I have been doing that without thinking....I've even been explaining that the baby will be drinking boobie milk. I breastfed DD until she was 26 months so she remembers it well. I tried all sorts to get her to give up but in the end what worked for me is me telling her that we were having one last feed and then my boobie milk had run out. For months she kept telling me 'I drank all the boobie milk'. But now she breastfeeds her dolly and knows the baby will drink milk which is good because at first she said 'that's my milk' and 'I want some'.
I have also bought a present to give to DD from the new baby


----------



## Spudtastic

And my baby brain has hit....it's a good job I have a ticker or I would be loosing count on how many weeks I am.


----------



## sportysgirl

Morning girls. I have my 20 week scan this afternoon. Didn't sleep well last night think it was anxiety/excitement!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Good luck Sporty, sure it will be great! Can't wait for your update. :)

Nursery is looking great Heather!

Bah, I woke up stressed thinking of everything that needs to be done around the house still...the weekend cannot get here quickly enough.

How is everyone?


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks. Scan went well all healthy and normal. Such a huge milestone for us! Very happy right now. x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Woo hoo Sporty, awesome news! :happydance:


----------



## Spudtastic

Yay sporty. I'm glad and excited that your scan went well.  

Fit - oh yeah I'm super stressed here too. I have sooooo much to do. I lay awake thinking about work at night. My housr is a mess. I'm excited to have found a me replacement at work. She starts her training at the end of sept. I'll carry on working till end of October. Then I'm kind of free. Whoop whoop. 

I also just started to feel small kicks from my little girl. It makes me so happy to feel her


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing? Any updates or scan pics? I've been sick with a _horrible_ cold (plus sinus infection and the beginnings of a double ear infection) for the last three weeks. I finished my last dose of antibiotics on Saturday and I think I'm finally better now. I have a little bit of a sniffle, but I think it's probably just a pregnancy symptom at this point because it's the only cold symptom I've had for 3-4 days now. Oh! And congestion is finally gone! Yayyy! 

DH and I went in for my final ultrasound before switching to the midwife today. It was lvoely to see our little girl moving all over the place. Boy, has she GROWN! She was finally in a good position today to see her face, so the tech was able to check her hard palate and her lips, and everything is correctly and fully formed! They also were able to get the final images of her heart that they needed to make sure everything is good, and she looks PERFECT! Measuring one day ahead at 53rd percentile. They estimate her weight to be about 1lb7oz. I'm so happy!

PS: Congrats on the little kicks, Spud! They are the best feeling in the world!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on your great ultrasound Buny, gorgeous little girl you've got there!

Today is my v-day and DH finally got to see my belly jump when Thomas booted me last night. Usually Thomas hides as soon as DH comes to see/feel. :haha:

How is everyone doing? This thread is so quiet lately!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## sportysgirl

So great feeling movement make me smile every time! 

Happy 24 weeks fit! V day!


----------



## bunyhuny

Happy V-Day, Fit! And congrats to your dh seeing baby kick. :bunny:

Heather- Yay for lots of baby kicks! They're just the best things ever.


----------



## Spudtastic

Buny - I love the scan photos. They are good ones.

Fit - Congratulations on V day.

Sporty - hi 

Heather - Ugghh me tooo with the aches and pains.

AFm- I picked up my new buggy today - very exciting. I hope my daughter would like to go for a walk in it on Friday. I need to break it in. I may persuade her to go to the play park.
I'm counting down to V day - though Heather - I liked that snippet about the youngest baby to survive. It made me feel better.
I am feeling more prepared as I get things. I just ordered a second car seat for the inlaws car but it goes from birth to 50kg. My dd already has one. it's an awesome car seat. Though I think I will just hire a capsule specifically for a baby just before Christmas as I'll only need it for 5 months. I'll be going back to England for a few months next june.

Spring is finally here. i love Spring and summer. I'm enjoying the warmer weather already 

I wonder who will be the first to pop? It won't be me....I was late with dd.


----------



## sportysgirl

Glad your doing ok Spud and the weather is warming up. Its starting to get colder here.

21 weeks today this last week has flown by.


----------



## Spudtastic

Oh my goodness I feel like I'm 8 months pregnant today. I'm so uncomfortable. My 'baby exit door' feels bruised, my stomach is heavy, pain on the side etc etc etc. Sorry I'm not complaining because I'm so grateful to be pregnant but I could have stayed in bed today.

I also read a story about a baby born at 23 weeks back in January. The baby was given a 1% chance of surviving birth.....but is now a healthy 8 month old baby (well 8 months on the outside).

I'm at the Mexican restaurant waiting for my takeaway. This baby wants Mexican food all the time.


----------



## bunyhuny

Aw man, Spud. Now I really want Mexican food.... Sorry you're feeling crappy today. :( 

Last night was my birthday and we had fondue at Melting Pot then went home and had a super custard filled donut (just like I had asked for) that DH had custom made and had to drive two hours to go get! It was so good! And he got me a new computer (a "Chromebook") since this one I'm on has been slowly dying for a while now. It randomly overheats/shuts down several times a day. DH has done what he can for it (he does computer stuff for a living), but he said the hardware is too old and fallen apart to fix- so I'm excited about this new computer. He's going to help me set it up when he gets home from work tonight! :bunny:


----------



## bunyhuny

Oh! And today is V-Day for me, so it's an extra special birthday present! :D


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kdmalk

Glad everyone is doing well! Just popping on to say all is well here also. Mr. E is very active!

I am having some terrible, horrible pain in my right side in what feels like my ribs. Could possibly be my gallbladder though, which terrifies me, so I am a bit anxious about it. Planning to ask my doctor about it at my appointment on Tuesday.

I would hate for it to be my gallbladder, but all I care about at this point is making the pain go away. I am tempted to let her do anything she wants to me. I read on the internet that someone's doc was once willing to give a numbing shot in the area and I am down for that at this point if I can get a bit of relief. I can't believe I just said that I WANT someone to stab me in the ribs with a needle. But I can't sleep with this pain!

Other than that, life is good!


----------



## kdmalk

Oh! Happy birthday, buny! Glad it was a good one! I love melting pot, but we don't have one nearby now that we live in Little Rock. :(

I'm gonna be in Tulsa in a few weeks and they have one there... maybe I can go. It sure sounds fantastic right now.


----------



## Spudtastic

Buny - congratulations on your V day and your birthday. The custard doughnut sounds amazing and I think your hubby is awesome for driving to get it.

KD - Ugggg on right side pain. I hope it goes away. I have intermittent pain in my right side. The midwife said because it's intermittent it's probably not medically urgent (ha ha made me feel a lot better) and is probably caused by the baby. I had it when I was pregnant with dd too. And afterwards. I had a scan done when dd was about 7 months old on my gall bladder etc and it was clear. 
This pregnancy I get it if I sit down at my desk all day and if I sleep on my right side. I am hoping it won't be too bad for the rest of this pregnancy because pain in the right side/ribs is not fun.
Is yours constant or does it come and go? The first time I had it this pregnancy it took four days to go away. I find stretching out and laying on my left helps. I hope they find out when it is for you. It's painful :-(

AFm - DD is sick. She has a fever and had a vomit this morning. She has gone back to sleep which is unusual for her because she's normally telling me to wake up and go downstairs at 5am. It's now 7am and she's still in bed alseep. My poor little girl.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Spudtastic




----------



## Spudtastic

It's V day for me. Yay. I'm so excited to be here. 

What is everyone up to?
Do you have dates for maternity leave?

My dd was ill again at the end of last week with a fever and then she has been clingy and grumpy all weekend. I feel so sorry for her. She says she's not sick anymore and doesn't want pamol (child paracetamol) but she's just soooooo sad/upset/grumpy. If she doesn't get back to her usual self today (she's gone to playschool so I can work - I've told them to ring me if they think she needs to go home and I'll come and get her because dd comes first)...I'll take her to the doctors tomorrow just to rule anything out. But she says she's not in pain and she doesn't have a fever. I'm hoping she's just getting over her sickness or it's the twos.

Doctor Who series 9 started last night and I got to watch it as dd went to sleep about 10 minutes before it started


----------



## bunyhuny

Kd- You feeling any better today? I hope you get to have a yummy dinner in Tulsa! Yay for an active baby!

Spud- Happy V-Day, hun! I'm going to check out the new Doctor Who episode tonight. I've been rewatching Torchwood this last week and loving it. Sorry your DD has been under the weather. Poor kiddo. 

Nothing new to report here. Just sitting around watching today's football games. (I <3 football.) Baby has been kicking up a storm today after having a quiet day yesterday. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy v day spud! 

Am trying to work out maternity leave trying to take my left over annual leave first so I get X mas off!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy belated v-day Spud! Hope your DD is feeling better.

Hope you're feeling better too Kd, that pain doesn't sound fun at all.

Thanks for the reminder ladies - I'm going to have to arrange my mat leave too. I'm planning to use some vacay days and make December 23 my last day. I'd kind of like to work up until the end so I get more time with Thomas but my hospital is far from work so it seems too risky.

Last night I had a weird vibrating sensation in my lower right rib - it felt like a woodpecker drumming me but wasn't painful at all. It happened 7 separate times. Could it be Thomas?


----------



## Spudtastic

Fit - I wonder what Thomas was doing to make the wierd sound lol. maybe he'll come out humming 

AFM - I had my 24 week midwife appointment this morning. I asked the midwife if she will do delayed cord clamping and she tells me it's actually standard practise now here in New Zealand and has been for a few years. This made me feel better because it probably means dd had delayed cord clamping even though I didn't know about it back then. 
We also heard baby's heartbeat and she was around 145bpm and I measured at 26cms (fundal height), gulp, so the midwife joked about a big baby. But then I looked at DDs measurements and she always measured ahead, until 32 weeks when I measured behind for the rest of the pregnancy.
She did say all the braxton hicks I've been getting is probably a sign that I've been doing too much and I should slow down. That's easier said than done with a toddler and a full time job that I have to fit into three days and a husband who works all the time, but it made me feel better about taking an early maternity leave. 

I hope you are all well


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey pretty mamas. How's everyone doing? 

LO is kicking all day, every day now. She somehow is able to kick my stomach and punch my bladder at the same time. Eeeeek! Not comfortable. 

I met with a lactation consultant last week to discuss treatment options for a congenital breast defect that I have. She confirmed that there's a good chance I won't be able to make much in the way of milk, but I already knew that. I had corrective surgery on one breast (the really bad side) over a decade ago and the doctor told me then. (The other breast looks normal enough, so the doc left it alone.) Anyway, I probably don't have any mammary glands in the one super-malformed breast, and the other breast is underdeveloped, so it's a real toss up if things will work for breastfeeding or not. 

I'm on a bunch of meds and herbs for the rest of the pregnancy. Starting hand expression at 36 weeks, then pumping at 38. More herbs and meds after the birth, and then weighing the baby before and after every feed starting the third day after she's born. I posted the full plan over in my journal if anyone is interested. It's a little overwhelming, but when I break it down to a week by week schedule, it's not so bad. 

How's everyone else doing? What have ya'll been up to? I know that most of you are over on the Snowdrops thread now, but it moves so fast I can't keep up. I love the little community we've made here.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi Buny! :hi:

Glad you ate doing well and your little one is being so active! Thomas has his days where he kicks non-stop and then his quieter days (I guess when he's having a growth spurt). But then I have an anterior placenta so I'm probably missing some of the more subtle movements. 

Hopefully you'll be able to make breastfeeding work but all you can do is try. I plan to try as well but I won't beat myself up over it if it doesn't work out for some reason or another.

We started painting the nursery last night finally, yay! We have all the furniture but have to wait until our new floors arrive from Portugal (random, I know) before we can get it all in the nursery. The new flooring is going in the nursery, our bedroom and the den so it will be a lot of work that can't even be done until the end of November so I'm a bit nervous...but looking forward to the end result. :)

How is everyone else? We are so close to 3rd trimester!

Here is my 26 week bump pic - last night I was able to balance my cereal bowl on it and use it as a tray. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20150929_185223.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Everyone

I like this thread/community as well and I was feeling sad yesterday because everyone seems to be over at the Snowdrop thread. I thought about joining the Snowdrops but I also like the smaller community. So I'm keen to keep posting here too 

Buny - It sounds like you have a great plan for breastfeeding. I really hope it works for you but if it doesn't there are so many good formulas and bottles out there. With my first pregnancy I also hoped to breastfeed and I'm very lucky that I could. But I also went in with an open mind.
I admire you for putting in so much effort to do so too and I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Fit - what a cute bump pic. I just look soooooooo fat. It sounds like the nursery is coming along wonderfully.

I've had a stressful morning. My daughter didn't want to get dressed this morning and go to playschool. Then I feel terrribly guilty for making her get her clothes on and taking her to playschool. Our cat is sick (and old) so I had to take him to the vets. Then Work (which i was very late for but that's ok because I work for myself) has been stressful with things not running smoothly. So I feel a bit like a debbie downer.

I did buy a few baby things yesterday...

https://www.thesleepstore.co.nz/images/products/BT150S012_large.jpg

 

and

https://www.nappyheaven.co.nz/image/cache/data/JuDanzy/Covers/pinklace-300x300.jpg


And I am also trying to do a Real Food October. I have the glucose test coming up at 28 weeks so I don't want to fail it...


----------



## Spudtastic

Ps I didn't buy the baby lol


----------



## bunyhuny

Fit- Cute bump, hun! I have this feeling that your nursery is going to be amazing; you are putting so much effort into it! Will you post pics once you have it all finished? I'm totally in nursery envy lately. We're staying in the RV for another year. DH has decided that he wants to spend a year travelling the US, showing off the LO to family and friends, and checking out possible places to settle permanently, so no nursery here.

Spud- Sorry you had a rough morning, hun. What's wrong with your kitty cat? Ours is felling under the weather today, as well. He got into a package of almonds that I had on my nightstand and he spent all night puking them up. :( He seems to be doing better now. I guess I'll just have to keep an eye on him. I hope your little dude is feeling better soon, too. Oh! And I <3 that I Love to Dream swaddle that you got. I have one on my registry (aka: shopping list). If no one gets it for us, I'm definitely ordering it when we get our registry completion discount code.


AFM: I'm trying to work up the motivation to get through the boxes of baby things that arrived this AM. After the cat was sick through most of the late, late night/early morning, I was too exhausted to fall back asleep, so I ended up taking a couple Tylenol PM's early this morning. I'm still in a medicated haze. :dohh: At least I was able to sleep. It's been rough going with getting rested lately. At least the bed situation is sorted. We ended up returning the tempurpedic mattress and had a posturepedic delivered in its place. The posturepedic is definitely more comfortable, but I'm still having a rough time. Usually, you're only allowed to trade once if you don't like a bed, but they put a special not on the account that says we can trade for a second time if we need to once the baby is born, since (apparently) the mattresses that feel good during pregnnacy aren't always the ones that feel okay after.


----------



## Spudtastic

Buny - My poor little moggy friend. We adopted him about 5 years ago. He was a neglected puss. We knew he was old then and he has been such a loving cat. Unfortunately I just found out he has renal failure and the vets recommend euthanasia. So it's a very upsetting day. I have taken him home and come back to work (just too much to do). When the time is here I will get the vet to our house to do it because I don't want Elvis to have the stress of going in a cage and in the car again.
I'm so upset :-(

How will I explain it to my 2 year old? When I had the mmc I told her the baby had gone to heaven and for months she talked about the baby flying in the sky in heaven (she came up with the flying in the sky bit).


----------



## bunyhuny

Oh no, Spud! I'm so sorry. D: Are there no treatments available for it? :hugs:


----------



## Spudtastic

There's dialysis but I don't think he should be put through that. He's about 15/16 years old. My uncle had dialysis for last two years of his life and then he chose to stop doing it because it was too much for him. Not that I'm comparing a cat and a person and their illnesses but I was shocked in how much my cat had deteriorated in just one morning. He was so good two days ago.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

So sorry about the sick pets ladies. Really sorry you will have to put your kitty down Spud, but (and this is just my $.02) I think you're doing the right thing. One of our cats got very sick once and we opted for the lengthy treatment and eventually he did pull through but I honestly think he had a nervous breakdown from the prolonged treatment and the agony he was in - his personality completely changed and he was never the same sweet happy cat again. If I could do it over I would have let him go without any further pain or indignity. :hugs:

Buny, a nursery is nice but your plans to travel the US with baby sound pretty awesome too!! I will post pics of the nursery when it's complete though with our flooring schedule it probably won't be for 2 months.

Great buys Spud! We are going to be getting an Ergo 360 carrier and Ergo Swaddler soon, looking forward to that. :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bunyhuny

Aw, hun. I'm so sorry. What a sad time. :hugs: There's nothing wrong with comparing a furbaby's illness to a human's illness. People are able to express how treatment makes them feel, whereas our pets aren't as easily able to do so. If the treatment was too rough for your uncle, even with his human ability to understand why it was needed, I can definitely see how it would be too much for a kitty who can't understand what's happening. Not putting your little guy through all that suffering sounds like the most loving thing you can do. I know you'll find a way to explain it to your LO. Death is a hard fact of life to come to terms with, but our little animals, with their short but amazing lives, give us a real gift with their passing: they let us experience loss and allow us to become better at letting go. I'm sure you'll find a wonderful way to help your LO say goodbye. <3


----------



## bunyhuny

Babymoon has been booked! Yayyyyy! <3 We're going to a B&B at the beginning of December. Nothing but good food, total relaxation, and quality cuddle time with DH for three full days. Breakfast and dinner in room, hitting up the hot springs (pregnancy-safe temp, of course), lounging around the warm fireplace, a movie marathon, and maybe a couple's massage before we head home- I'm so looking forward to this! 

Anyone else have any babymoon plans?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

That sounds great Buny! Normally babymoons don't appeal to me (some of them sound way too exhausting for a heavily pregnant woman) but yours sounds like it will be relaxing and enjoyable.

No babymoon for me sadly - with our renovations we have way too much to do and are spending too much as it is. But our 6 year anniversary is on November 7th so I imagine we'll go for a nice dinner at least.


----------



## bunyhuny

Happy 27 weeks, Fit, and happy third tri!! How are you feeling? An anniversary dinner sounds lovely. Where do you think you'll go? <3 DH and I won't be doing much for out anniversary since it's a week before the baby's due date (Jan 1) and I have a feeling I'm not going to be up for much. I guess we may go out to dinner if the weather isn't toot terribly bad, but we usually have a bunch of snow on the ground and I'm not looking forward to waddling around in it at term. :haha:

Heather- I hear ya. We didn't get to have a honeymoon for the same reasons. How are you feeling lately? I'm not sure if I said happy v-day or not the other day, so happy v-day! :bunny:


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope everyone is well. 

V day for me! Cant believe we made it here. x


----------



## bunyhuny

Happy V-Day, Sporty! How are things going? Do you and your DH have any fun plans for when he gets back in town for the weekend? I know what you mean about not being able to believe how far you are. Today is third tri for me and I never thought I'd be here right now- not after the last few years. I'm so incredibly overjoyed. Our little rainbow babies are so amazing. Congrats again on V-day. :flow:


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks. Yes it seems that our rainbow babies are doing well and before long will be here with us! 
I am working on Saturday so hopefully we can do something nice Sunday. 
Do you have any weekend plans? x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy v-day Sporty and happy third tri Buny!! It's so amazing that we're here after our losses. <3

Buny not sure where we're going for our anniversary yet. We have several gift cards so may just cheap out and use one of them. :haha: We took an awesome trip to Whistler for our 5th anniversary last year (where our angel was conceived!) so I don't feel bad that we're not doing anything exciting. 

Maybe for yours if the weather is bad you can order in and have something tasty at home. :)

DH's birthday is 3 days before my due date and somehow I don't think we'll be making any big plans for that either.


----------



## LockandKey

I know I haven't posted in a while, but not much has gone on in the baby department with me, except reaching V day, 3rd tri now, and down to double digits.

We found out DH has a heart condition, it could be either temporary or affect him his whole life. He was rushed to the hospital from his doctors office, and we were recently handed the bill, over $1,000 we owe thanks to the oh so lovely US health care.

So now we don't have much money to buy Claire any nursery stuff, we still haven't even started painting or arranging the nursery, though I am a bit hesitant anyway, despite making it this far, in my mind there is still plenty of time for something to go wrong :( It just seems unreal to me.

As far as bumps go, mine is still on the small side I feel, I don't think I have grown much at all since week 24, even though my mw says I am measuring right on target. I do have a bit of a long torso, if that would make a difference.

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/12106999_10201164481590746_6508475330449518809_n_zpssndilwh1.jpg


----------



## Spudtastic

Happy third tri fit buny and lock  happy v day sporty and Heather  

Lock - I'm sorry to hear about DHs heart condition. I'm glad it's been discovered so it can be treated.
I know it's nice to set up a nursery but Claire will only notice the love and care of her family rather than a new nursery. Big hugs x x x

I'm on my phone and can't remember who wrote what. Sorry. For those having a babymoon have a great time. I think it's a lovely idea. I'm just hoping dh will get some time off so we can spend it together. 
I guess we'll be going to see DHs aunt as it's just been discovered she has a brain tumour. She lives in the big town (lol) three hours drive away. We were going to go anyway for some shoe shopping at some point but now dh is a bit scared to go. 

Afm - my bump is huge. I'm so uncomfortable already. I swear I wasn't this uncomfortable this early with dd. But it's all for good  I don't mind if I am a week early either. I'd be happy if baby is born from 3rd or 4th jan onwards. I don't think I'll be early so I'm not worried about Xmas to new years. But new years is dhs busiest work time. I don't normally see him for about a week lol but he says he's not worried if baby us born then. Baby is more important. 

It's my birthday in dec. I'm just expecting to be trying to do as little as possible by then. It'll be hot here. I'll be hot and fat lol. I'll try to wallow in the lake like a hippo or a whale


----------



## Spudtastic

Third tri for me...yay


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy 3rd tri spud!


----------



## bunyhuny

Happy third tri!! :happydance:

I'll try to catch up on posts in the next couple days. This week has been crazy getting ready to go out of town for DH's work function. He has business meetings for a week and a half straight, and we leave tomorrow night. We'll be out in SF for 12 days (where we both used to live, so it's not actually as exciting as it sounds). I'm hoping that I'll get to visit with friends while out there, but a horrible cold/flu thing has been sweeping through there the last couple weeks and my two best friends both have it! :cry: If I wasn't pregnant, it wouldn't be a huge deal, but I'm not going to risk getting sick again at this point. They just came down with it over the last few days, so there's a good chance I won't get to see them. Everyone who's gotten it so far has been sick for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy 3rd tri Spud and sorry about your husband's aunt. That's right, I keep forgetting you're getting into summer where you are. Staying comfy in the lake sounds like a great idea!

Have a great time in SF Buny, sorry about your friends having the flu though.

DH got either kicked or elbowed in the forehead and nose by Thomas last night, too funny. He squirmed non stop yesterday, hope he doesn't stay still all day now and freak Mommy out - that seems to be his pattern.


----------



## LockandKey

Happy 3rd tri!!!

GTT for me tomorrow, not looking forward to it :nope:


----------



## kdmalk

We have all been so quiet!

How is everyone doing?! I can't believe I am less than a month from my due date!!!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Kd - we have all been very quiet. Gosh you could have a baby in a few weeks. I have a friend who had her first at 37 weeks and her second at 38 weeks. I just know I'll get to 40 weeks because I did with dd but I keep thinking that in 3 weeks I could have my new baby here.

Ive just started to read a hypnobirthing book. It promises childbirth without pain. I certainly hope so.


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey all ok here, on count down to finish work!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi everyone! Eek, we're getting close!! 30 days to go for me. Wonder who will be first. :)

Busy around here...DH just started putting the nursery furniture together tonight. The 18th is my last day of work until January 2017, can't wait!


----------



## Spudtastic

I can't wait to see all the babies.


----------



## LockandKey

I've been really busy also, went out of state for Thanksgiving for a week, had some personal issues and am now on antidepressants until a year after Claire's birth to try and avoid PPD (and I feel the pills are helping tremendously as well)

Nursery is STILL not done and being 36 weeks I'm about to rip my Dh in 2 if he doesn't start painting today. Hospital bag isn't packed, but diaper bag is.

I've started getting a lot of BH and over the last 2 days they've started getting painful. 

Right now I'm trying to get everything done for Christmas before I hit the 38 week mark. Wrap presents, get cookies baked, send out gifts and cards.


----------



## kdmalk

I am officially early term today!!!! Yay!!! I was 1cm dilated at my 36+4 appointment, so I am actually wondering if he may come before Christmas. Just a guess. Which is just as well, because I am kind of over being pregnant at this point. Lol.

Sorry you are struggling, lock. I am glad to know you are getting it sorted out with meds and feeling better already. Our nursery is "done" but is a disaster because work threw me a diaper shower this week and I have a metric ton of diapers that I don't know what to do with because the closet is already full of diapers! I guess that's a good problem to have, though. And the two of us are in the same spot with bags. I have packed the diaper bag, but not my bag. I am planning to do it today at some point. We'll see. Lol. I can't believe how close it is for us!!!

We have a Christmas party at work on Monday, so I have to make something to take this weekend. I am thinking spinach dip will be easy, so I feel pretty motivated. Guess it helps that I am craving it and will be able to load a plate with it. :rofl:

I am spending the day cleaning house today. This is my last deep clean before baby. I doubt I'll be up to dusting and steam mopping the house in the next few weeks, so I am trying to get it all done before I feel too whale-like (though it may be a little late for that since I have started waddling this week). I think it will just be laundry, dishes, and vacuuming from here on out. And let's be realistic, I'm going to make dh do the dishes. If only I hadn't banned him from folding laundry and vacuuming because he doesn't meet my "standards". Lol. I guess I dug my own grave there, so now I get to lie in it. :haha:

My family will be down for Christmas. If E hasn't been born by then, hopefully he will arrive just after Christmas. I really want my brother to be here! He will be flying in on Christmas Day, so maybe E will be kind enough to wait until just after the holiday. Though I won't be too upset if he arrives earlier. I really can't wait to meet him and see who he looks like!!!!! I just keep having these thoughts that I am going to have a baby in my arms and he will be MINE. I get to keep him and take him home. And I'm starting to get really excited about it (though not so excited about the sleepless nights).

Sorry for the lengthy monologue. How is everyone else?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy early term Kd! 2 more days to go for me. :)

This week is my last week at work until 2017, can't wait to be done!! The commute has started taking it out of me. 

We've bought everything we need aside from an Ergo 360 carrier, but hopefully someone will gift us one for Xmas. We're still unpacking from the renovations but we are making progress everyday so I'm feeling a lot better about it. 

We're still putting the finishing touches on the nursery, but the major things (new flooring, painting and furniture assembly) are done. 

All of Thomas's clothes are washed and our hospital bags are packed aside from some snacks and magazines I want to add, but if need be we could just grab them and go.

I had a scare after checking my blood pressure at the drugstore and finding it in the 140's over 90's range. I went to see the midwife and when she checked it it was normal. She sent me for lab tests which all came back normal and told me to stop checking it myself since I was never told to do so in the first place since it's always been good. They will be checking it once a week at my appointments. 

Also got my GSB test back and it was negative. Also got tested (again) for chlamydia and gonorrhea so they won't hassle me at the hospital when I refuse the antibiotic eye ointment. 

That's my long rambling update! Can't wait to see all the babies!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hey ladies. How are you all? I can't believe we are almost having our babies.

Have you packed your bags? I mean to get mine done tomorrow. 
My daughter can't wait to meet her sister. She knows it's getting close now. 

I keep changing my mind about an epidural. Well I have decided that if it's a slow labour (last time was back to back with continuous contractions and very long) I'm just going to get an epidural. If things seem to be progressing quickly I won't but I just know I'll get to transition and be begging for one lol.
I'm going to use the birth pool all being well.

I find out if I have strep b tomorrow so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I don't. 

I just want baby to be here now and have her in my arms.


----------



## Spudtastic

Lock - how's the nursery coming along? How are you feeling too. Are the antidepressants helping?

Kd - I bet you're glad you got everything sorted for 38 weeks (assuming you did of course).

Fit - I'm glad the blood pressure issue is sorted and that you don't have strep b.


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey glad all is good Spud. 

I have packed my hospital bag but only as we are away over christmas so am taking it just in case. 

Cant wait to meet baby either, can't believe we have got this far seems so surreal.


----------



## LockandKey

the antidepressants are helping tremendously! Thank you for asking :) they don't change my situation, or my workload of course, but having my moods and emotions sorted and more controlled helps hugely. I feel I can handle and tackle everything far better and efficiently than before.

The nursery is officially done! I just have a few finishing touches, like last minute decorating.

The past day I've been nesting like crazy! Cooking, cleaning, and reorganizing! My bags are packed, but I've only packed the baby's stuff since everything I will need for my hospital stay I still use on a daily basis, such as clothing, toiletries, ect.

Can't believe I am due in only 12 days! How are you ladies doing? All ready for the holidays?


----------



## Spudtastic

Sporty girl - well done on getting that hospital bag done. I hope you had a good time away.

Lock - yay that you are feeling better too and that the nursery is done.

It's boxing day here. I never thought I'd have a Christmas baby but I am happy she didn't arrive yesterday. Last week my little girl was in a good position with her head down low. This week she's now back to back and her head has moved up a bit. So now I think she's in until her due date. 

I don't have strep b this pregnancy (I did with dd) so I'm very happy about that but I need to pee in a cup again as they found a bug/contaminate from my sample. I have been feeling like I have a uti all week so maybe it's that. 

Any signs from anyone? I'm just going to assume she's not arriving until next year now.

I hope you all had a great Christmas.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey hey, everyone. Thought I would hop on for a few minutes to wish everyone a Happy Holiday time! 

Lock- That's great the meds are helping. Congrats on the nesting! I wish I'd get that nice burst of energy. Send some my way? :winkwink:

Spud- Sorry about the potential UTI. When do you find out the results of the culture? Congrats on being GBS negative. I just tested negative as well. Woohoo! :happydance:

Sporty- Yay for finishing your hospital bag! One less thing to worry about. :flow:


AFM- Baby seems to have dropped a bit and I eat and can breathe semi-normally again! GBS test came back negative this past week. Midwife came by for the home visit and says everything looks good. Picked up our birth tub last weekend, so that's ready. DH bought us a little RV sized washer/dryer unit, and I have almost all the laundry and cloth diaper prepping finished. On Monday, we're heading down for a quick two day trip to my massage therapist's town, an hour and a half away. I'm getting a couple much needed massages on Monday and Tuesday. I've developed pretty severe carpal tunnel and the therapists up here just keep making it worse no matter what they do. Only thing left to do now is straighten up the house, pack a hospital transfer bag (which hopefully we won't need!), and hope this baby moves from the posterior position she's in into something a little more helpful. :winkwink:


----------



## bunyhuny

So, DH and I are thinking about doing a hospital birth after all. Our midwife is not the professional person we thought she was and she's been incredibly weird and rude lately. She's made me really uncomfortable the last few visits and she is totally disrespectful towards DH. We wanted to do a home birth to escape this kind of attitude and have a peaceful, calm, and relaxed atmosphere for our little one to be born into, but now it seems that our midwife is a million times worse than the hospital. Grumble....

I hope everyone else is having a better time with their docs and mw's.


----------



## Spudtastic

Buny - I am sorry to hear that about your midwife and am disappointing for you. If I were in the same boat I would be considering the hospital birth too. At the end of the day, whilst it would be nice to have the ideal birth, I personally feel that mums and baby''s safety is the most important. 

What is the hospital like? We are incredibly lucky here because my midwife comes to hospital and they have birthing pools there so I can try for the natural birth but at the hospital just in case I need anything. 

I would also trust your gut instinct. If you are not confident in your midwife you will get stressed and not relax.


----------



## bunyhuny

The hospital here is not too bad, but they don't allow water birth, which is what I was hoping for. The most recent studies show that, for a low risk mom with a knowledgeable midwife, home birth is just as safe as hospital birth, and of course comes with less interventions. However, I'm starting to feel like my midwife is not as knowledgeable as is needed for handling emergency situations. That's the main problem. All her unprofessional behavior has me doubting her ability to handle things (even if she is perfectly capable). I wish my OB/Gyn would take me back, but since I haven't seen her since 25 weeks, her liability insurance won't allow it. If I go to the hospital, I get whatever residents are on duty, and whatever OB is on call for emergencies. 

If I don't have the baby before Monday, I may be able to call down to Denver where they have water births and nurse midwives to supervise them, but I don't really know if the mw's there would even take me on this late in the game. :/


----------



## LockandKey

In excruciating pain right now after 15 hrs of slow pre labor. Headed to my birthing center right now, which is an hr away. And getting contractions in the car really sucks


----------



## Spudtastic

BuNY - I really hope you are able to get something sorted. When I said safe I didn't mean that home births aren't safe, I meant safety in the hands of a midwife you're not sure about and if hospital was going to mean a different midwife then that could be the best way forward.
I'm sure she is very capable though to be a licensed midwife . Are you able to have a chat to her about her behaviour? (It's not something I'd find easy to do though).

It is a shame that your hospital doesn't offer a water birth or that midwives are on duty.

It's all so new to me how different countries work and their birthing policies eg using forceps

Here I can go to hospital (it's a three hour drive away so if something did go wrong I don't want to be airlifted there) and have a birth pool and my midwife who will ensure I will not have any unnecessary intervention. If I lived near the hospital I would have considered a home birth.


----------



## Spudtastic

LockandKey said:


> In excruciating pain right now after 15 hrs of slow pre labor. Headed to my birthing center right now, which is an hr away. And getting contractions in the car really sucks

Lock - good luck. I'm sorry to hear you are having a slow labour. Painful contractions in the car sucks. Two hours of my car journey last time were very painful. What git me through it was me hoping a police car would pull our speeding car over like they do in TV programs and get a police escorts ha ha. 
I hope your baby arrives soon.


----------



## bunyhuny

Midwife messages me back. She has decided she has done absolutely nothing wrong at all and it's all in my head. I'm angry and DH is pushing me to try to find a new provider on Monday. I told the mw that she either needs to works things out with me, arrange for one of her backups to take me on as a client, or give me my records (and refund half my money) so that I can find someone else immediately. Who knows what she'll do. She's unable to admit to any of the weird things she's said/done, and I know it's not in my head because DH was there at the appointments when the weird things were said/done and he's equally upset about the situation. Ugh. Can't believe she waited until the very last minute to show us that she's actually nuts. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## LockandKey

I'm really sorry you are having to go through that buny, can't imagine how disappointing and frustrating it all must be, but I had hospital births with knowledgeable and very kind midwives and had zero intervention from them. DS and DD2S birth were really wonderful and I definitely don't regret it. Hope it gets sorted. Also remember you have the power to say no to anything and always ask questions about everything going on. 

So ladies, Claire Violet was born after 25 hrs of labor, but only 5 mins of pushing (hallelujah) on 1/2/2016 at 9:58 am 7lbs 12oz and 21 inches long. She's doing really well and nursing so good. I'll upload pics as soon as we're home as I'm having trouble uploading from my phone


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations lock. I hope to see a photo of Claire soon.

BuNY - I really feel for you going through this right now. I'm glad your dh was there and can back you up.


----------



## LockandKey

I've finally settled at home with my 2 other LO's. So happy to be home again! DD is so thrilled to have her sister home. 

Enjoy some baby pics ladies, and hope to hear more news from the rest of the group soon. Looking forward to seeing everyone's babies :flower:
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/995311_10201419980698064_3187812373845880593_n%201_zpsujqxjplg.jpghttps://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/156263_10204540026934855_7458496580284263752_n_zpsc7snbnxu.jpghttps://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/1511436_10201419981058073_6256797711305032764_n_zpsdj1lzesl.jpghttps://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/10599136_10201417433474385_4496602736728111171_n_zpsdco3wjvl.jpg


----------



## Spudtastic

Lock - Claire is beautiful. I hope you are getting some sleep.

I just want my baby to be here now.


----------



## Spudtastic

Any news ladies? 

Due date is tomorrow but no signs for me apart from slightly painful bh for 5 days.

I have a sweep on Tuesday at 40+1.


----------



## bunyhuny

I've managed to develop gestational hypertension with all the stress lately, so I'm getting induced. They started me on Cytotec last night. My cervix hadn't really started doing anything at all yet, so they said it might take a few days.


----------



## sportysgirl

Nothing to report here.


----------



## bunyhuny

Still working on induction. Finally made it to 4cm, so started Pitocin today. Hopefully baby arrives tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Spudtastic

Good luck buny. Can't wait to see your little girl.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Good luck Buny, hope you get to meet Baby Girl soon!!

I'm still hanging out at 5 days overdue and counting. They won't even start induction until the 14th (Thursday) and they're doing a Pessary so it could take up to 5 days, so I'll be around awhile I suspect. :coffee:

Was supposed to have a sweep on Friday but couldn't as Thomas's head has moved further up instead of down. I am about 2 cm dilated and my cervix is soft and all the way forward, plus I've been bouncing on the ball all weekend, taking long walks and having sex with DH so I'll find out tomorrow if any of these things helped when they attempt another sweep.


----------



## Spudtastic

Fit - I hope you go into labour soon. It sounds like you are being very proactive. 

I have to admit I'm keen to get this baby out but I've been lazy in my efforts. With Dd I went into labour four days over (born +5). 

I have a sweep tomorrow. It's amazing how getting my vag out on a normal day is intimidating but when in labour/pain with dd I didn't care who checked out my hoo hah. 

I also have a bit of a chest infection and feel terrible. Standing up too long makes me dizzy. I know it's the same for you ladies too (as in various types of discomfort ). 
I just want to lay down all day. Can I have a waiter too to bring me whatever I need please.


----------



## Spudtastic

Oh god I'm watching TV and they have lots of food on it. I'm so hungry for food I don't have in my house.


----------



## kdmalk

Sorry I disappeared, ladies.

Congrats on a beautiful girl, lock!!!

Thinking of you, buny! Good luck today!!!

Looks like I was right about an early baby! Our sweet boy arrived on 12/23 at 9:32pm after exactly 24 hours in labor. 7lbs 4oz and 20.75 inches. I say "labor" but my water broke and contractions never started. I ended up having to get pitocin, so I got an epidural (and I'm glad I did because I ended up with a second degree tear that I don't think I would have wanted to feel!). We both had quite a fever after the long labor, but all is well. Our only issue was some pretty bad jaundice that required an extra night in the hospital. And our pediatrician continued to follow his bilirubin levels for over a week because it shot back up after we left the hospital. I'm surprised they didn't readmit him. He is only now starting to look a lot less yellow. But perfectly healthy other than that! Anyway, here he is! Hoping everyone else gets to meet their sweet boy or girl soon!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kdmalk

It only lets me do one photo at a time from my phone, so here is one more!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kdmalk

Side note, breastfeeding is no walk in the park! He was great at the hospital and then it fell to pieces when we got home. We had to make a special appointment with the lactation consultant to try and get sorted out. It took a few days after that, but we have definitely got it down now! I just expected it to be so easy and it wasn't. I really panicked for a while because we did not plan on doing formula and we ended up having to supplement for several days because we were really struggling. I can't remember if this is anyone else's first baby, but for those of you that are having your first, just stick with it if it gets tough. You'll get through it eventually! Just hang in there. And I'm always here if you need to vent because I remember how utterly frustrated I was!


----------



## bunyhuny

My induction failed yesterday and they started over from the beginning again today. I went from 4cm/80% yesterday morning, back to 1cm/0% yesterday evening. They restarted the induction super early this AM, and let me sleep through the first couple doses of Cytotec. They gave me meds to help me sleep and I got 10 hours. I'm back to about 3cm/10%, but not progressing very quickly. I've had 4 doses of Cytotec today. They can only do 6 doses per induction attempt before either giving up or starting Pitocin. Pitocin is only started if I'm far enough effaced. We'll find out very early tomorrow morning if I can retry it or not.


----------



## Spudtastic

Buny - I hope you're snuggling your little one. I hope it all went well.

Kd - sorry to hear about your bf troubles. I am glad you have them sorted now though. Bf isn't easy.


----------



## Spudtastic

Seren Eloise is here. I had a good birth. I was at hospital but did it only with gas and air in the birth pool. Seren was born in her amniotic sac which is seen as very lucky and on 16.01.16.
The start of labour dragged on for days and my midwife thinks that her being born with the cord around her neck was the reason it took a long time to get going. I'm very happy I didn't have my waters broken to start active labour.

Active labour was short. It was only 4 to 5 hours long and pushing only took 10 minutes. I had her in the birth pool. She's 24 hours old now and is doing well.


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations KD and spud. Your beautiful rainbows. x


----------



## LockandKey

Congrat Spud and KD! Love the names

KD, breastfeeding is definitely a challenge. I've done it with 3 babies now, and every time it's come with challenges!

Claire is 2 weeks now! I can't believe it! I'm trying to adjust to life with 3. DH goes back to work tomorrow, I'm nervous about doing everything myself.


----------



## kdmalk

Lock, I felt the exact same when Hubby went back. It's been hard for both of us. He is back to working 60+ hours a week (lately 70+ because his store is short a manager and he has to pick up the slack since he is the GM), so it is just me and E here all the time, and dh is sad when he has to leave for work because he wishes he could work fewer hours so he could spend more time with us. we are both exhausted at the end of the day, so I can't just say "glad you are home! Take the baby so I can have a shower!" ...so this has resulted in me only being able to shower like every other day (and sometimes not even that). I feel gross all the time, but Hubby is more than pulling his weight with both work and baby, so I deal with feeling gross and enjoy the fact that he changes a couple diapers after a 13 hour work day. Welcome to the world of parenthood! Lol

Hope everyone else is doing well. Hope to see some more sweet rainbow babies soon!!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thank you. I can't wait to see more rainbow babies too. 

I feel so different after this birth. Of course with my first one dd was back to back and it was very painful slow long labour and u couldn't walk properly for at least a month. This time I really don't feel like I've pushed a baby out lol.

It's definitely an adjustment having another. My dd is used to me doing everything for her so it's definitely some work fitting it in. However I am lucky as dd is in playschool today and I can just have cuddles with Seren. 

My fIL doesn't like our name choice. Yesterday he came in and said 'have you changed the name yet?' 

This is why we kept the name choice secret. We love it.


----------



## kdmalk

I really like it! It's unique.

Sorry your Fil can't get on board.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks kd. I'm no longer worried of fil likes it or not as I'm totally on love with it. Fil says weird things alot so I am used to them now.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sorry I haven't been around much girls, loving the rainbow babies!! 

Spud I love so the name Seren, so pretty! Glad the birth went so well after your long pre-labor! 

My rainbow Thomas arrived on January 12th, 32 hellish hours of labor and a C-section later. It was all worth it though when they held Thomas up over the curtain in the OR and I saw his gorgeous face and heard his cries. <3


----------



## Spudtastic

Fit - sorry to hear about the long labour and c section. The second birth is much easier. And you are right, it is so worth it for our babies. I'm loving new born cuddles so much.

Dd1 is playing up a little as I guess her 100% mummy attention has gone. I'm doing my best to get her as much attention as possible. 

Thank you for the lovely name comments. I'm totally in love with it.

Buny - I've been thinking about you. I hope everything went well.


----------



## sportysgirl

Spud I also love the name. 

Fit congratulations on Thomas's arrival. Xx


----------



## kdmalk

Any updates from anyone?


----------



## sportysgirl

Yes sorry very slow!

Maurice David was born Monday at 15.29 weighing 8lb 5.5. 
Four hour labour and he was born in the water. Still can't believe our rainbow is here xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Congrats Sporty. It's so nice finally to be holding our babies.
My birth was very similar to yours. I just loved my water birth.


----------



## kdmalk

Congrats!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

I just realised I never added photos. Here are a couple.
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-28 17.13.52.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5


----------

